# Mastermind Meets The Echo CST-610EVL



## Mastermind

That's right ladies and gentlemen.....we have a sweet looking Echo CST-610EVL twin cylinder chainsaw here to work on. The owner thought this would be a fun project and I agree completely. 







Even though this is a twin cylinder saw it's displacement is only 61cc (3.72 cu. in.). It uses horizontally-opposed simultaneous firing with cylinders in the front and rear. Bore is 38mm and stroke is 30mm.

I made two cuts with the saw and felt it was way underpowered. I suspected internal problems so I didn't run it enough to take any before video. 

Here's some pictures as I was tearing it down.

The air filter has flocking on the top but is mesh on the bottom. I can't see it being a restriction. 






The carburetor is a Walbro HDA.






This plug pops out to access the front spark plug.











The rear plug is in the "normal" location.


----------



## Eccentric

Subscribed. Got my bacon flavored popcorn.opcorn:


----------



## old 040

i really want to see how this turns out, i had one of these, but sold it mainly because of it being underpowered for it's size and for being a twin, thought it would run better than it did, oh well


----------



## Ironhand

opcorn:


----------



## 7sleeper

opcorn:

I really enjoy your threads! 

Thanks,

7


----------



## Mastermind

Under the recoil.....boxer style. 






Looks like a well thought out air shroud setup....air forced past the cylinder fins exits here. There's a grill cast into this area of the front cover.





















Looks like we will be needing av parts.....


----------



## Mastermind

The "jumbo" muffler. 






And this is where sadness struck......


----------



## stihlavarna

opcorn:


----------



## Eccentric

Well crap...:msp_confused:


----------



## Mastermind

Here's a few more pics.....
















I sent the owner a PM.....so we are waiting the see where we go next. I've found the piston kits for 70.00 a pop. The jugs will clean up easily. I'm thinking new seals, gaskets, and pistons.....


----------



## barneyrb

Take your caliper and measure that piston, the math don't add up at 38mm bore..........


----------



## Mastermind

Eccentric said:


> Well crap...:msp_confused:



You didn't see that coming did you????

I didn't either. I figured it needed rings at worst. It started easily and ran well......not much power but smooth and clean.


----------



## Mastermind

barneyrb said:


> Take your caliper and measure that piston, the math don't add up at 38mm bore..........



I'll do that. I was basing that from info found on the internets.......we all know they are never wrong though.


----------



## Trx250r180

thats a different looking powerhead for sure ,hows parts availibilty ?


----------



## ozflea

Yes thev twin was always underpowered a real dissappointment pity they had the capacity so small now 120cc might have been a different story 

McBob.

or cdi my twin has a crook ignition on one end and i was hoping a module might help get it running ?


----------



## Mastermind

trx250r180 said:


> thats a different looking powerhead for sure ,hows parts availibilty ?



I've found the pistons already. On the prowl for av bushings......now.


----------



## morewood

Eccentric said:


> Subscribed. Got my bacon flavored popcorn.opcorn:



I want some.....gotta love bacon!!! 

Did you really have to ask the owner, BUILD IT! Show Bradley it can be done.:msp_tongue:

Almost have a pile of saws ready to send you

Shea


----------



## Mastermind

morewood said:


> I want some.....gotta love bacon!!!
> 
> Did you really have to ask the owner, BUILD IT! Show Bradley it can be done.:msp_tongue:
> 
> Almost have a pile of saws ready to send you
> 
> Shea



I always give the owner a heads up........I would want one too. I'm sure he'll want to go for it.....

Send em.


----------



## o8f150

good job randy,,, this will be an interesting build,, i never seen the inside of one of those personally


----------



## bryanr2

So are Pm's not working cause over the last week I have sent several different members pms and havent gotten a single response from any of them. And I am sure they are not avoiding me bc the pms are regarding their financial gain/ my loss. :msp_razz: Just trying to figure it out. Anyone else having trouble pm'n? :msp_confused:

Im signing off, I'll check back in tomorrow night.


----------



## Mastermind

bryanr2 said:


> So are Pm's not working cause over the last week I have sent several different members pms and havent gotten a single response from any of them. And I am sure they are not avoiding me bc the pms are regarding their financial gain/ my loss. :msp_razz: Just trying to figure it out. Anyone else having trouble pm'n? :msp_confused:
> 
> Im signing off, I'll check back in tomorrow night.



Your PM box is full. :cool2:


----------



## watsonr

Mastermind said:


> Your PM box is full. :cool2:



That will do it!

Nice job so far Randy and very interesting.. I have a few of these and really want to see what you do with it.


----------



## bryanr2

Mastermind said:


> Your PM box is full. :cool2:



how?- i only have 50 in the inbox I went ahead and deleted 19 more.


----------



## blsnelling

Well, that's a bummer. Lucky the cylinders will clean up.


----------



## Warped5

bryanr2 said:


> how?- i only have 50 in the inbox I went ahead and deleted 19 more.



The limit includes all items in the 'Sent' folder too ......................


----------



## Warped5

Mastermind said:


> I've found the pistons already. On the prowl for av bushings......now.



I know somebody who has called (at last count) 40+ dealers and has come up with ..... 3.

Good luck!


----------



## russhd1997

opcorn:


----------



## Eccentric

russhd1997 said:


> opcorn:



Good stuff ain't it?


----------



## russhd1997

Eccentric said:


> Good stuff ain't it?



Yup! First time that I've seen the insides of a 2 cyl chainsaw. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

russhd1997 said:


> Yup! First time that I've seen the insides of a 2 cyl chainsaw. :msp_thumbup:



That's cool too. I was talkin' about the bacon flavored popcorn though. Say.........that's a cool avatar pic you have there.


----------



## RVALUE

were you souping it up?


----------



## russhd1997

Eccentric said:


> That's cool too. I was talkin' about the bacon flavored popcorn though. Say.........that's a cool avatar pic you have there.



The bacon flavored popcorn is yummy!

Your avatar pic is cool too!

I kinda miss Thomas's polar bear though!


----------



## Mastermind

Warped5 said:


> I know somebody who has called (at last count) 40+ dealers and has come up with ..... 3.
> 
> Good luck!



I'll repair the ones I have then Brother Ted!



RVALUE said:


> were you souping it up?



I am souping it up...... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Eccentric

russhd1997 said:


> The bacon flavored popcorn is yummy!
> 
> Your avatar pic is cool too!
> 
> I kinda miss Thomas's polar bear though!



The pooping polar bear will be back once the 'fun' is done...


----------



## RVALUE

i have one, haven't run a tank thru it......


----------



## Mastermind

RVALUE said:


> i have one, haven't run a tank thru it......



It's the smoothest saw I've ever made a cut with.


----------



## RVALUE

agreed . very unique feel


----------



## Mastermind

RVALUE said:


> agreed . very unique feel



I can't wait to run it ported.


----------



## russhd1997

Mastermind said:


> I can't wait to run it ported.



It will be a big improvement. I'm surprised that it even ran with those pistons.

Nice avatar pic by the way!


----------



## deye223

:Eye:^:Eye:


----------



## thomas1

russhd1997 said:


> The bacon flavored popcorn is yummy!
> 
> Your avatar pic is cool too!
> 
> I kinda miss Thomas's polar bear though!



Don't despair.


----------



## DSS

I think most of those EVL's use the same A/V buffers. I should have some used ones.


----------



## parrisw

So how much to port Randy? $500? LOL

So lowering the cylinders must be a problem with the one piece muffler like that, won't line up after!!


----------



## belgian

Mastermind said:


> I've found the pistons already. On the prowl for av bushings......now.



I need a few as well....let me know if you find something..:msp_thumbup:


----------



## LegDeLimber

thanks for the photos and write up.


----------



## Eccentric

Good point Will. He'd have to cut and reweld the muffler to narrow it. Gotta get that just right, or things won't line up. Maybe making the big single muffler into two individual units would be the way to fly. That's a lotta work...

Instead, he may want to forgo lowering the jugs.......and weld popups on those two $70 NOS pistons to raise compression instead. Decissions decissions...


----------



## imagineero

Interesting thread, subscribing! 

I saw one of those go for sale here in aus last year and was kinda tempted to pick it up just for the novelty factor. From memory it went for a pretty reasonable price. Plus, who could resist a saw that's EVL?

Shaun


----------



## Mastermind

DSS said:


> I think most of those EVL's use the same A/V buffers. I should have some used ones.



That would be great Chris. Love the avatar BTW. 



parrisw said:


> So how much to port Randy? $500? LOL
> 
> So lowering the cylinders must be a problem with the one piece muffler like that, won't line up after!!



The labor is 350.00 for everything. I'll clean it up well, vac test, rebuild the carb, get the transfer out of the jugs, port it, muffler mod it..........

The muffler isn't a problem.......I'll only be dropping the jugs .035 each or so. Slightly slotting the bolt holes and careful flange resizing........no sweat. 



Eccentric said:


> Good point Will. He'd have to cut and reweld the muffler to narrow it. Gotta get that just right, or things won't line up. Maybe making the big single muffler into two individual units would be the way to fly. That's a lotta work...
> 
> Instead, he may want to forgo lowering the jugs.......and weld popups on those two $70 NOS pistons to raise compression instead. Decissions decissions...



Dang Aaron........you don't over think it......you just do it. 

Sweet avatar!!!!


----------



## Warped5

DSS said:


> I think most of those EVL's use the same A/V buffers. I should have some used ones.



Not trying to rile anyone up here .... I dug into my notes and did a double-check against the IPLs on partstree.com. The AV buffers for the 610 are NLA and I got 3 different part numbers for 3 others saws in the 'EVL' series (500, 550 & 650). 

Just tryin' to help .... :bang:

P.S. Just so long as Belgian doesn't change his avatar, life is good ....


----------



## Mastermind

Warped5 said:


> Not trying to rile anyone up here .... I dug into my notes and did a double-check against the IPLs on partstree.com. The AV buffers for the 610 are NLA and I got 3 different part numbers for 3 others saws in the 'EVL' series (500, 550 & 650).
> 
> Just tryin' to help .... :bang:
> 
> P.S. Just so long as Belgian doesn't change his avatar, life is good ....



What a buzzkiller. :msp_sad:

I'll have to repair what we have.......

Loving the broked dirty hippie ankle avatar BTW.


----------



## Warped5

Mastermind said:


> What a buzzkiller. :msp_sad:
> 
> I'll have to repair what we have.......
> 
> Loving the broked dirty hippie ankle avatar BTW.



You do know how Jon broke the ankle, right?

For those that are tuning in a bit late, he was run down by a pine tree.

Funny thing is, I've never seen a pine tree with legs! Must be a West Coast thing .. :jester:


----------



## RVALUE

Did you tell us what EVL stands for?


----------



## RVALUE

Can't help but think that with the CorreCt engineering a 2 Cylinder would be very strong. Anyone hAve An ideA why they clAim they fire simultaneously? It seems to gaIn torque they would fire opposite. It may not be super fast but It should be strong.


Forgive my grammar and poor typing. I only have 1 finger and it's the wrong hand.


----------



## Mastermind

RVALUE said:


> Can't help but think that with the CorreCt engineering a 2 Cylinder would be very strong. Anyone hAve An ideA why they clAim they fire simultaneously? It seems to gaIn torque they would fire opposite. It may not be super fast but It should be strong.
> 
> 
> Forgive my grammar and poor typing. I only have 1 finger and it's the wrong hand.



Firing simultaneously kills vibration. That's the reason for the design....


----------



## mt.stalker

opcorn:  :msp_thumbsup:


Cool , oddball saws always intrigue me . Good job Randy !


----------



## DSS

Show me one of those buffers Randy, if you got an intact one and we'll see what's different about them. 

I did find pistons for $54 in my search for part numbers.


----------



## Modifiedmark

RVALUE said:


> Did you tell us what EVL stands for?



Electronic Vibe less


----------



## barneyrb

DSS said:


> Show me one of those buffers Randy, if you got an intact one and we'll see what's different about them.
> 
> I did find pistons for $54 in my search for part numbers.



It's been 4-5 years since I did the one I had but take me these measurements
1) overall diameter
2) overall length of buffer not including stud sticking out

IIRC, they used 4mm screws and had a 4mm stud for the engine side.


----------



## Mastermind

DSS said:


> Show me one of those buffers Randy, if you got an intact one and we'll see what's different about them.
> 
> I did find pistons for $54 in my search for part numbers.



PM about the piston incoming.......I found them for close to 70.00. 

I'll post pics of the buffers with measurements when I get out to the shop......still in coffee intake mode on the fine Sunday morning. 



Modifiedmark said:


> Electronic Vibe less



You are the man Mark. I've been thinking about that and didn't have a clue. I did read in the shop manual that this design is good for 90% less vibration. This saw will sit and idle on the bench and never move.....it's amazing. 



barneyrb said:


> It's been 4-5 years since I did the one I had but take me these measurements
> 1) overall diameter
> 2) overall length of buffer not including stud sticking out
> 
> IIRC, they used 4mm screws and had a 4mm stud for the engine side.



I'll be posting up that info asap.


----------



## Dan_in_WI

RVALUE said:


> Can't help but think that with the CorreCt engineering a 2 Cylinder would be very strong. Anyone hAve An ideA why they clAim they fire simultaneously? It seems to gaIn torque they would fire opposite. It may not be super fast but It should be strong.
> 
> 
> Forgive my grammar and poor typing. I only have 1 finger and it's the wrong hand.



I think that a 2 stroke engine would have to have all pistons that use a common crankcase fire at the same time. How else would you get the fuel/air charge to transfer?


----------



## Mastermind

Dan_in_WI said:


> I think that a 2 stroke engine would have to have all pistons that use a common crankcase fire at the same time. How else would you get the fuel/air charge to transfer?



Good point. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind

The bushings (or cushions Echo calls them) are .960 in diameter, and fit into a recess that is .980 in diameter. They have a 4mm stud on one end and a 4mm bolt hole in the other. The height is approximately .830 that measurement is hard to gauge because these appear to have been broken for quite awhile. Pictures coming.


----------



## Mastermind

Mastermind said:


> The bushings (or cushions Echo calls them) are .960 in diameter, and fit into a recess that is .980 in diameter. They have a 4mm stud on one end and a 4mm bolt hole in the other. The height is approximately .830 that measurement is hard to gauge because these appear to have been broken for quite awhile. Pictures coming.


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


>



Looks just like the ones on the bottom of a Sybian.


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


>



I'll do some digging in a little bit and report back.......


----------



## 7sleeper

Mastermind said:


> The bushings (or cushions Echo calls them) are .960 in diameter, and fit into a recess that is .980 in diameter. They have a 4mm stud on one end and a 4mm bolt hole in the other. The height is approximately .830 that measurement is hard to gauge because these appear to have been broken for quite awhile. Pictures coming.



Metric design that's my terrain, I'll check on Monday at the stores that I know.

7


----------



## DSS

barneyrb said:


> I'll do some digging in a little bit and report back.......



Me also. I ain't home right now. :msp_wink:


----------



## parrisw

Long shot Randy but some 288's had buffers like that wonder if they could be adapted?


----------



## Yukon Stihl

Warped5 said:


> You do know how Jon broke the ankle, right?
> 
> For those that are tuning in a bit late, he was run down by a pine tree.
> 
> Funny thing is, I've never seen a pine tree with legs! Must be a West Coast thing .. :jester:



And an up north thing,lots of stories up here of trees jumping out in front of snowmachines,4 wheelers,and bush trucks.Rattels everyone,they usally have to clam the nerves with multipal beverages:msp_scared:
Thomas


----------



## Mastermind

parrisw said:


> Long shot Randy but some 288's had buffers like that wonder if they could be adapted?



Good thinking Will. The Husky 136/141 has bushings that are the correct size with the correct thread on the female side ( 5mm X .8MM BTW). The stud is a course thread that goes into plastic though. With nothing to lose I tried to re-thread the stud with a die. Worked like a charm.....






I've got plenty of these bushings so I think that part is covered.


----------



## Warped5

Mastermind said:


> Good thinking Will. The Husky 136/141 has bushings that are the correct size with the correct thread on the female side ( 5mm X .8MM BTW). The stud is a course thread that goes into plastic though. With nothing to lose I tried to re-thread the stud with a die. Worked like a charm.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've got plenty of these bushings so I think that part is covered.




Wow, the top of your bench sure is purty! :jester:

How often do you clean the grout lines, annually?


----------



## parrisw

Mastermind said:


> Good thinking Will. The Husky 136/141 has bushings that are the correct size with the correct thread on the female side ( 5mm X .8MM BTW). The stud is a course thread that goes into plastic though. With nothing to lose I tried to re-thread the stud with a die. Worked like a charm.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got plenty of these bushings so I think that part is covered.



Good deal Randy!


----------



## Mastermind

Warped5 said:


> Wow, the top of your bench sure is purty! :jester:
> 
> How often do you clean the grout lines, annually?



That table was one of those cheap chink jobs with some crappy rubber grout in the tiles. I refinished it with polyurethane and flipped the top over. Then I did my own tile job on it. It matches the kitchen counter tops.

Note the paper towel?


----------



## barneyrb

Well, I was going to report back but you now have it covered. You don't need my help, carry on...........


----------



## Mastermind

barneyrb said:


> Well, I was going to report back but you now have it covered. You don't need my help, carry on...........



I can always use help Randy. But are you a psychiatrist?????? :msp_smile:


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> I've got plenty of these bushings so I think that part is covered.



Awesome. You dodged the bullet on this one. It's nice when a plan comes together.


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> I can always use help Randy. But are you a psychiatrist?????? :msp_smile:



Nope, I'll listen but you may not like my answers.........most of them don't involve pie.......

It does take 8 bushings and I'm wondering if those will be stiff enough but that will be determined if it is a work or play saw.


----------



## hdbill

thomas1 said:


> Looks just like the ones on the bottom of a Sybian.



Sybian ?? thats some funny $hit right there and not one coment on it


----------



## AJGross

thomas1 said:


> Looks just like the ones on the bottom of a Sybian.




I thought this was a "rated g" site?

AJ


----------



## Mastermind

hdbill said:


> Sybian ?? thats some funny $hit right there and not one coment on it



I didn't comment because I hated to out Tom about his Sybian riding. :msp_wink:


----------



## hdbill

Mastermind said:


> I didn't comment because I hated to out Tom about his Sybian riding. :msp_wink:



I thought it was for rodeo practice


----------



## LowVolt

Warped5 said:


> P.S. Just so long as Belgian doesn't change his avatar, life is good ....



Agreed! 

This is going to be a very interesting build. I cant wait to see the vids.


----------



## Adirondackstihl

izza:izza:.............. one for each cylinder


----------



## Rudolf73

Adirondackstihl said:


> izza:izza:.............. one for each cylinder



+ :beer::beer:


----------



## Mastermind

I got all four of the av bushings squared away and checked port timing and squish. Both jugs are spot on.....

EX: 109
TR 121
SQ .021


----------



## Sprintcar

Mastermind said:


> Both jugs are spot on.....



What, where, when? There fixed it for ya!


----------



## Mastermind

Sprintcar said:


> What, where, when? There fixed it for ya!



The jugs Jerry.......it's all about the jugs ya know. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## GBD

Mastermind said:


> I got all four of the av bushings squared away and checked port timing and squish. Both jugs are spot on.....
> 
> EX: 109
> TR 121
> SQ .021



Well, that is a lot of transfer duration on a 30`ish cc cylinder! :msp_ohmy: As I remember from the times I used to port a lot of string trimmers, 127* to 130* depending on port withs, would be more like it on a 30 cc cylinder. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling

Mastermind said:


> I got all four of the av bushings squared away and checked port timing and squish. Both jugs are spot on.....
> 
> EX: 109
> TR 121
> SQ .021



Those are some crazy numbers. Only 12° of blowdown!


----------



## blsnelling

How in the world do you plan to work inside that tiny cylinder? My right angle hand piece is pretty snug in a 50cc.


----------



## Mastermind

blsnelling said:


> *Those are some crazy numbers*. Only 12° of blowdown!



I agree. 

It has a domed piston crown as well. I've figured out how to cut the squish in those though. I intend to take enough out to allow me to raise the exhaust, still have good solid compression, and gain some blowdown.

I'm not planning on going over 170 on compression on this one though. A crankshaft weakness has been mentioned before and there are no decompression valves.


----------



## GBD

Mastermind said:


> I agree.
> 
> It has a domed piston crown as well. I've figured out how to cut the squish in those though. I intend to take enough out to allow me to raise the exhaust, still have good solid compression, and gain some blowdown.
> 
> I'm not planning on going over 170 on compression on this one though. A crankshaft weakness has been mentioned before and there are no decompression valves.



Those small cylinders are very easy to overport because of small volume to wall area relationship.


----------



## Joe Kidd

blsnelling said:


> How in the world do you plan to work inside that tiny cylinder? My right angle hand piece is pretty snug in a 50cc.



I'm giving the chimp the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## RVALUE

blsnelling said:


> How in the world do you plan to work inside that tiny cylinder? My right angle hand piece is pretty snug in a 50cc.



dental tools


----------



## Mastermind

RVALUE said:


> dental tools



I missed Brad's post till you quoted it. I won't be doing anything in the transfers and just working on the exhaust port can be done from the outside.....


----------



## thomas1

RVALUE said:


> dental tools



Not available in Tennessee.


----------



## Joe Kidd

thomas1 said:


> Not available in Tennessee.



Do you know that the toothbrush was invented in "The state of your choice goes here" That's right. In any other state it's called the "Teethbrush"


----------



## Ambull

Wow that's one heck of a project. I am quite interested to see how you do. I have one of those 610 POS's and I can't stand using it, for its lack of power. If this one turns out good you will be seeing another in the near future.

To respond to an earlier post, the pistons move in exactly the opposite direction of each other, thus cancelling each others motions out. The crank needs no counter balancing. Because they fire at the same time, they can be run with one carburetor and one coil. A very smooth running saw.


----------



## Mastermind

Ambull said:


> Wow that's one heck of a project. I am quite interested to see how you do. I have one of those 610 POS's and I can't stand using it, for its lack of power. If this one turns out good you will be seeing another in the near future.
> 
> To respond to an earlier post, the pistons move in exactly the opposite direction of each other, thus cancelling each others motions out. The crank needs no counter balancing. Because they fire at the same time, they can be run with one carburetor and one coil. A very smooth running saw.



I'm thinking it should be much better......I do wish I could have used it enough to get a "feel" for what was lacking.....


----------



## Adirondackstihl

opcorn:


----------



## Ambull

Mastermind said:


> I'm thinking it should be much better......I do wish I could have used it enough to get a "feel" for what was lacking.....



Mine is going in the mail today. Have fun with it.


----------



## Adirondackstihl

Ambull said:


> Mine is going in the mail today. Have fun with it.


----------



## Mastermind

Ambull said:


> Mine is going in the mail today. Have fun with it.



Coolness.


----------



## Trx250r180

whats the verdict on this saw doc ?


----------



## Mastermind

trx250r180 said:


> whats the verdict on this saw doc ?



It's a go. The pistons are on the way. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Genius.

So you port Echo's.....

I know a guy looking to have a cs8000 ported. He's right in Tennessee.

I'll pass your info along, you can thank me later:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mastermind

Genius. said:


> So you port Echo's.....
> 
> I know a guy looking to have a cs8000 ported. He's right in Tennessee.
> 
> I'll pass your info along, you can thank me later:msp_thumbsup:



:msp_mad:

DH1984 has been sending me PMs on another site. He asked me about porting his CS8000. I didn't reply because the guy will not tell the truth......it evidently ain't in his DNA. How can you enter into a business transaction will someone that never tells the truth about anything?


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> :msp_mad:
> 
> DH1984 has been sending me PMs on another site. He asked me about porting his CS8000. I didn't reply because the guy will not tell the truth......it evidently ain't in his DNA. How can you enter into a business transaction will someone that never tells the truth about anything?



The deal is his saw wouldn't bring what you'd charge to port it in the event he didn't pay, sorta like 26" wheels on a '72 Pinto


----------



## Ambull

Mastermind said:


> Coolness.



Before I boxed it up, I put some gas in it, to make sure that it still runs. I kept pulling and pulling and it wouldn't fire. I primed the carb and got it to start, but it wouldn't keep running. Then I realized that I had filled the oil reservoir with gas, lol. Never done that before..... idiot! I couldn't stop laughing at myself.

So I then put gas in the TANK, and she fired right up. Just as sluggish as I remembered her, though. It pulls over pretty hard, so I am convinced that at least one of the cylinders has good compression. Hopefully both.


----------



## Mastermind

barneyrb said:


> The deal is his saw wouldn't bring what you'd charge to port it in the event he didn't pay, sorta like 26" wheels on a '72 Pinto



And.......why would he *really* want to pay 250.00 to port a 100.00 saw? I think he's just blowing smoke outta his ass. :msp_mellow:



Ambull said:


> Before I boxed it up, I put some gas in it, to make sure that it still runs. I kept pulling and pulling and it wouldn't fire. I primed the carb and got it to start, but it wouldn't keep running. Then I realized that I had filled the oil reservoir with gas, lol. Never done that before..... idiot! I couldn't stop laughing at myself.
> 
> So I then put gas in the TANK, and she fired right up. Just as sluggish as I remembered her, though. It pulls over pretty hard, so I am convinced that at least one of the cylinders has good compression. Hopefully both.



That's funny......really funny.


----------



## nmurph

Ambull said:


> Before I boxed it up, I put some gas in it, to make sure that it still runs. I kept pulling and pulling and it wouldn't fire. I primed the carb and got it to start, but it wouldn't keep running. Then I realized that I had filled the oil reservoir with gas, lol. Never done that before..... idiot! I couldn't stop laughing at myself.
> 
> So I then put gas in the TANK, and she fired right up. Just as sluggish as I remembered her, though. It pulls over pretty hard, so I am convinced that at least one of the cylinders has good compression. Hopefully both.



I can proudly say I have never done something so ill-conceived as that-




:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind

nmurph said:


> I can proudly say I have never done something so ill-conceived as that-
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



That's funny too! :hmm3grin2orange:

Were you drinking? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Trx250r180

nice bar oil pre-heater mod there :msp_tongue:


----------



## nmurph

Mastermind said:


> Were you drinking? :msp_sneaky:



Nope. I wish I had that as an excuse, but that right there is just plain out stuuped.


----------



## barneyrb

nmurph said:


> Nope. I wish I had that as an excuse, but that right there is just plain out stuuped.



Round these parts we call it HITAS.....(head in the azz syndrome) And I have had it a couple of times but you'll never find out about it.........


----------



## Ductape

Ambull said:


> Then I realized that I had filled the oil reservoir with gas, lol. Never done that before.....





Ya, ya.......... me either !


----------



## thomas1

barneyrb said:


> Round these parts we call it HITAS.....(head in the azz syndrome) And I have had it a couple of times but you'll never find out about it.........



It happens all the time. I know a guy who almost burned his house down by leaving eggs in frying pan and forgetting to turn the stove off.


----------



## Genius.

thomas1 said:


> It happens all the time. I know a guy who almost burned his house down by leaving eggs in frying pan and forgetting to turn the stove off.



That takes a special kind of tarded person to do that doesn't it:bang:


----------



## PJF1313

Genius. said:


> That takes a *special* kind of tarded person to do that doesn't it:bang:



Hello, Mr. Special!


----------



## russhd1997

thomas1 said:


> It happens all the time. I know a guy who almost burned his house down by leaving eggs in frying pan and forgetting to turn the stove off.





Genius. said:


> That takes a special kind of tarded person to do that doesn't it:bang:



It takes a real ####ing genius! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Genius.

PJF1313 said:


> Hello, Mr. Special!



Hi:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mt.stalker

Mastermind said:


> I didn't comment because I hated to out Tom about his Sybian riding. :msp_wink:



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## LowVolt

Ambull said:


> Mine is going in the mail today. Have fun with it.



Twin, Twins!!!!

NICE!


----------



## Mastermind

LowVolt said:


> Twin, Twins!!!!
> 
> NICE!



That's cool ain't it? I love this stuff ya know.


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> That's cool ain't it? I love this stuff ya know.



Gotta shoot a vid of them idling and running side by side. Maybe get Jon to run one while you run the other (cutting the same log). That'd be sweet.:cool2:


----------



## Mastermind

Eccentric said:


> Gotta shoot a vid of them idling and running side by side. Maybe get Jon to run one while you run the other (cutting the same log). That'd be sweet.:cool2:



That would be really sweet. I need to build a new saw buck......this is a perfect excuse. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Ambull

I spent the extra 20 bucks on priority, so you should have it Wednesday. I should have put a bar in it for you, but I think a Husky mount will work. Let me know if you need a bar. I have a couple with those funky Echo tips on them.

I am looking forward to the side by side vids.


----------



## Mastermind

Ambull said:


> I spent the extra 20 bucks on priority, so you should have it Wednesday. I should have put a bar in it for you, but I think a Husky mount will work. Let me know if you need a bar. I have a couple with those funky Echo tips on them.
> 
> I am looking forward to the side by side vids.



Yeah JP the Husky bar works. I've got a few of the multi mount bars as well.....


----------



## fatboymoe

Let me get this straight. 2 saws, 4 cylinders, 120cc's, in one of Mastermind's videos. Damn boys, it doesn't get any better than this. Good luck Randy !!!


----------



## Mastermind

fatboymoe said:


> Let me get this straight. 2 saws, 4 cylinders, 120cc's, in one of Mastermind's videos. Damn boys, it doesn't get any better than this. Good luck Randy !!!



Well you started it.


----------



## Genius.

PJF1313 said:


> Hello, Mr. Special!



Btw, the last name is Ed


----------



## fatboymoe

Mastermind said:


> Well you started it.



I know Randy, but the credit is all your's my friend. Your willingness to "step out of the box" and take on this unorthadox project shows to me at least that you and your staff are willing and ready to tackle anything and do it in a professional manner. 

My part in this was easy. Shipping the saw and sending the money is a no-brainer. Your the craftsman, and a damn fine one to boot.

I would also like to thank EVERYONE who was kind enough to help Randy find the parts he needed for this project. The people on AS are simply amazing to say the least!!! I am kind of embarrassed that I sent Randy the Echo twin in that condition. But, as usual, all is good and the project is in high gear again.


----------



## wigglesworth

fatboymoe said:


> I know Randy, that you and your staff are willing and ready....





Ya know, there is a bit of a resemblance....


----------



## thomas1

wigglesworth said:


> Ya know, there is a bit of a resemblance....



You're right, that stick looks exactly like Randy's leg.


----------



## Hddnis

You need a double ended bar and then put them on a chainsaw mill. Smooth.




Mr. HE


----------



## Mastermind

Tom's saw just fell in a vat of acid. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> Tom's saw just fell in a vat of acid. :msp_sneaky:



Probably the best way to clean it.


----------



## Mastermind

thomas1 said:


> Probably the best way to clean it.



Jon is working on it today......we've decided to split the cases to check the main bearings. It had bad seals and was leaking bar oil from the case gasket so it would be a good idea to tear her down to the crank......


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> Jon is working on it today......we've decided to split the cases to check the main bearings. It had bad seals and was leaking bar oil from the case gasket so it would be a good idea to tear her down to the crank......



If its more work than it's worth, don't worry about it. I appreciate you wanting to torture Jon, but give the guy a break, he seems nice enough.


----------



## Mastermind

thomas1 said:


> If its more work than it's worth, don't worry about it. I appreciate you wanting to torture Jon, but give the guy a break, he seems nice enough.



We're committed now.


----------



## glock37

Since you got it down that far send it too me lets blast and powder it 

hehehe:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180

you must have some big trees to cut thomas ,thats a large saw ,would be good on a saw mill i guess too


----------



## Mastermind

glock37 said:


> Since you got it down that far send it too me lets blast and powder it
> 
> hehehe:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



It's not worth all that. 


The main bearing cages are busted too. 

Splitting the other case.........now.


----------



## 7sleeper

Maybe you can save at least one cylinder and make a tricylinder hybrid....

7


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> It's not worth all that.
> 
> 
> The main bearing cages are busted too.
> 
> Splitting the other case.........now.



I don't believe it, the guy I got it from said there was nothing wrong with it. 

Evidently by nothing he meant everything.

You need any 026's?


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> We're committed now.



I thought you were committed a long time ago?


----------



## thomas1

glock37 said:


> Since you got it down that far send it too me lets blast and powder it
> 
> hehehe:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You do very nice work, but if it was that pretty I wouldn't want to use it and mess it up.


----------



## thomas1

trx250r180 said:


> you must have some big trees to cut thomas ,thats a large saw ,would be good on a saw mill i guess too



I don't cut any trees. I juggle.


----------



## Ambull

Mastermind said:


> Jon is working on it today......we've decided to split the cases to check the main bearings. It had bad seals and was leaking bar oil from the case gasket so it would be a good idea to tear her down to the crank......



I think that mine leaks oil from the case gasket too. You will know soon enough.


----------



## DSS

thomas1 said:


> I don't cut any trees but I do smell my finger a lot.



Fixed


----------



## Mastermind

thomas1 said:


> I don't believe it, the guy I got it from said there was nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Evidently by nothing he meant everything.
> 
> You need any 026's?



I love 026s.....



thomas1 said:


> I thought you were committed a long time ago?



Yep.....but they let me out. :cool2:

The crank was spinning in the pto bearing......both seals were bad and the bearing cages were cracked. 

The other case you sent had a good set of bearings and a crank though.......


----------



## Genius.

thomas1 said:


> You need any 026's?



Yup


----------



## Genius.

Mastermind said:


> I love 026s.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.....but they let me out. :cool2:
> 
> The crank was spinning in the pto bearing......both seals were bad and the bearing cages were cracked.
> 
> The other case you sent had a good set of bearings and a crank though.......



Make sure to remind your employee to put bearings in on BOTH sides this time


----------



## SawTroll

Has the Echo twin ended up in a dumpster yet, where it belonged right out of the factory?


----------



## fatboymoe

SawTroll said:


> Has the Echo twin ended up in a dumpster yet, where it belonged right out of the factory?



45004 posts and this is all you got? Wow, I think you need to get out more.


----------



## s219

SawTroll said:


> Has the Echo twin ended up in a dumpster yet, where it belonged right out of the factory?



Sorry, but that's a pure A.H. remark.


----------



## tmessenger

Mastermind said:


> I agree.
> 
> It has a domed piston crown as well. I've figured out how to cut the squish in those though. I intend to take enough out to allow me to raise the exhaust, still have good solid compression, and gain some blowdown.
> 
> I'm not planning on going over 170 on compression on this one though. A crankshaft weakness has been mentioned before and there are no decompression valves.



I ran one today that just had the crank replaced the original got twisted, he kept the old crank and it did look a bit delicate.

Tim


----------



## LowVolt

SawTroll said:


> Has the Echo twin ended up in a dumpster yet, where it belonged right out of the factory?



If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all! 

No thread on ArboristSite is complete without SawTroll raining on someones parade. Well done my friend, well done. :msp_wink:


----------



## ozflea

Gee the boys dont like it when they hear the truth do they Saw Troll


----------



## SawTroll

s219 said:


> Sorry, but that's a pure A.H. remark.



Well, as I understand it, that contraption was _seriously_ bad, even for an Echo. :angel:


----------



## Dan_in_WI

LowVolt said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all!
> 
> No thread on ArboristSite is complete without SawTroll raining on someones parade. Well done my friend, well done. :msp_wink:



Let me see if I got this straight....

A guy who calls himself SawTroll....
Is trolling....
On an internet chainsaw forum...

Weird.


----------



## LowVolt

Dan_in_WI said:


> Let me see if I got this straight....
> 
> A guy who calls himself SawTroll....
> Is trolling....
> On an internet chainsaw forum...
> 
> Weird.



SawTroll is just being SawTroll, its all good. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## gmax

I'd like to own a twin sometime, preferably a Solo but I wouldn't say no to an Echo, I never ran one so I can't comment on the quality or performance.

SawTroll, can I have a search through you dumpster sometime?... :msp_smile:


----------



## Dan_in_WI

LowVolt said:


> SawTroll is just being SawTroll, its all good. :msp_thumbsup:



I though I said that.


----------



## Warped5

Dan_in_WI said:


> Let me see if I got this straight....
> 
> A guy who calls himself SawTroll....
> Is trolling....
> On an internet chainsaw forum...
> 
> Weird.



Dan ... howdy neighbor ... ST is cool ... he's our guy who points out how labels and material surfaces/structure throw off the linear axes and make the saws harder to operate .... :jester:


You can't BELIEVE how much a label throws off the operational balance of the machine!


----------



## Dan_in_WI

Warped5 said:


> Dan ... howdy neighbor ... ST is cool ... he's our guy who points out how labels and material surfaces/structure throw off the linear axes and make the saws harder to operate .... :jester:
> 
> 
> You can't BELIEVE how much a label throws off the operational balance of the machine!



A standard STIHL label weighs over 27 pounds.

I read it on the internet, so I know it's true.:jester:


----------



## hdbill

Saw troll might pi$$ some folks off but he just speaks his mind, I think he is cool and he is like a encylopedia of chainsaw information. lets just get back to the echo twin that just got pulled back out of the dumpster, I wanna see the videos


----------



## SawTroll

Dan_in_WI said:


> Let me see if I got this straight....
> 
> A guy who calls himself SawTroll....
> Is trolling....
> On an internet chainsaw forum...
> 
> Weird.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I actually was serious, it wasn't a joke this time! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll

LowVolt said:


> If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all!
> 
> No thread on ArboristSite is complete without SawTroll raining on someones parade. Well done my friend, well done. :msp_wink:



I just can't let people believe that crappy stuff is OK - simple as that (mostly)! :msp_wink:


----------



## Dan_in_WI

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: I actually was serious, it wasn't a joke this time! :msp_biggrin:



2 crank journals, 180 deg apart, no main journal between them, firing simultaneously, what could go wrong?

It's a neat engineering exercise, but not a durable machine in it's current form.


----------



## SawTroll

Dan_in_WI said:


> 2 crank journals, 180 deg apart, no main journal between them, firing simultaneously, what could go wrong?
> 
> It's a neat engineering exercise, but not a durable machine in it's current form.



They didn't care to make the crank properly for two cylinders on that saw, or they didn't care enough about their custumers to do so.

No power either, at any rpm - Echo either don't know how to port a two-cycle, or they are too arrogant to care. They have even used clamshell style top ends on saws that they stated were professional models, like the 530! :msp_w00t::msp_rolleyes:

Add to that, design and ergonomics are outdated by some decades, not just years...


----------



## parrisw

I thought Sawtroll was being nice. I thought all Echo's were destined for the dumpster.


----------



## hdbill

parrisw said:


> I thought Sawtroll was being nice. I thought all Echo's were destined for the dumpster.



Thats some funny stuff right there


----------



## Ambull

SawTroll said:


> They didn't care to make the crank properly for two cylinders on that saw, or they didn't care enough about their custumers to do so.
> 
> No power either, at any rpm - Echo either don't know how to port a two-cycle, or they are too arrogant to care. They have even used clamshell style top ends on saws that they stated were professional models, like the 530! :msp_w00t::msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Add to that, design and ergonomics are outdated by some decades, not just years...



Sawtroll is somewhat biased to Scandinavian saws. I have seen him crap all over Stihl as well. 

I would agree with most of what you said here, but not all. The ergonomics are not behind at all on this saw. It is the smoothest running saw ever made, and very comfortable to operate. The adjust on the fly auto oiler is a really nice feature, and the idle can be adjusted on the fly without a tool. 

I personally don't care for the Echo models with the side mounted carburetor. It is too hard to take out and service. The top mounted carbs, like on the 610, are a piece of cake to remove.

The 1001VL has a flaw in the starter. The flywheel fan is too flimsy, and can explode. I have two 1001's with exploded fans.


----------



## nmurph

SawTroll said:


> Has the Echo twin ended up in a dumpster yet, where it belonged right out of the factory?



To put it into a way any of you who don't get Niko can understand-


That is a heavy, complex, low power-to-weight saw, whose engineers had too much time on their hands. It has no business in anyone's fleet, except maybe a collector's back closet.


----------



## Mastermind

tmessenger said:


> I ran one today that just had the crank replaced the original got twisted, he kept the old crank and it did look a bit delicate.
> 
> Tim



This thread blew up.........

Go Niko. 

Tim, I've been doing some reading on these things......looks like a bead of weld on the crank pins may be the fix......and the way the case is designed it can be done without splitting the cases. Discuss?????

What about that Niko? :msp_sneaky:

Anytime, anywhere, on any saw except a Husqvarna, we have come to expect to see SawTroll come in swinging. He's my friend though and I like his style.


----------



## Majorpayne

Mastermind said:


> This thread blew up.........
> 
> Go Niko.
> 
> Tim, I've been doing some reading on these things......looks like a bead of weld on the crank pins may be the fix......and the way the case is designed it can be done without splitting the cases. Discuss?????
> 
> What about that Niko? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Anytime, anywhere, on any saw except a Husqvarna, we have come to expect to see SawTroll come in swinging. He's my friend though and I like his style.



If it said Husqvarna on the side, Sawtroll would think it was an engineering marvel.


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> This thread blew up.........
> 
> Go Niko.
> 
> Tim, I've been doing some reading on these things......looks like a bead of weld on the crank pins may be the fix......and the way the case is designed it can be done without splitting the cases. Discuss?????
> 
> What about that Niko? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Anytime, anywhere, on any saw except a Husqvarna, we have come to expect to see SawTroll come in swinging. He's my friend though and I like his style.



Two things about it, A) you will always know where he stands on an issue or saw, B) he is usually consistent. I do respect a man for that.

He did blow my mind the other day when he implied he would take the Poulan Pro 330 over the Stihl MS 290. Well, according to Niko everything is better than a 290.


----------



## nmurph

Mastermind said:


> What about that Niko? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Anytime, anywhere, on any saw except a Husqvarna, we have come to expect to see SawTroll come in swinging. He's my friend though and I like his style.



Randy, you will have to admit that Niko gives a less than tepid endorsement of the 200 and 400 series, though his bashing of the 400's is less fervent than the 1123 and 1127's.


----------



## Scooterbum

A bunch of crybaby newbies always picking at ST is getting old. Talk about a bunch of clueless idiots.

I guess they want everything sugar coated and don't dare say anything negative about a saw they may have. What a joke.

So if we only gave positive feedback that would destroy this forum. 

ST just states his opinion, period. I admire that and always will. I think he adds balance.


----------



## nmurph

Scooterbum said:


> A bunch of crybaby newbies always picking at ST is getting old. Talk about a bunch of clueless idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I've seen a bunch of them come and go, and looks who's still around.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ambull

nmurph said:


> Scooterbum said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of crybaby newbies always picking at ST is getting old. Talk about a bunch of clueless idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I've seen a bunch of them come and go, and looks who's still around.
Click to expand...


How many posts before you are not a newbie anymore?


----------



## Mastermind

Ambull said:


> How many posts before you are not a newbie anymore?



19,513 :msp_biggrin:


----------



## nmurph

Ambull said:


> How many posts before you are not a newbie anymore?



You will know it when you get the certificate in the mail...now, off to the street!:msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1

Scooterbum said:


> A bunch of crybaby newbies always picking at ST is getting old. Talk about a bunch of clueless idiots.
> 
> I guess they want everything sugar coated and don't dare say anything negative about a saw they may have. What a joke.
> 
> So if we only gave positive feedback that would destroy this forum.
> 
> ST just states his opinion, period. I admire that and always will. I think he adds *sideways* balance.



Fixed. 

Hi, Steve.


----------



## SawTroll

parrisw said:


> I thought Sawtroll was being nice. I thought all Echo's were destined for the dumpster.



That's extremely close to the truth! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll

nmurph said:


> Randy, you will have to admit that Niko gives a less than tepid endorsement of the 200 and 400 series, though his bashing of the 400's is less fervent than the 1123 and 1127's.



LOL, I don't like every 5xx or 3xx saw model either, and I actually like many models that are not Husqvarna.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Scooterbum

thomas1 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Hi, Steve.



Morning Tom.


----------



## Scooterbum

SawTroll said:


> LOL, I don't like every 5xx or 3xx saw model either, and I actually like many models that are not Husqvarna.....:msp_biggrin:



Do tell!!


----------



## SawTroll

Majorpayne said:


> If it said Husqvarna on the side, Sawtroll would think it was an engineering marvel.



Sorry to disappoint you, but *NO*. It isn't that simple, even though some members would like it to be.......


----------



## Hddnis

Are we building a chainsaw here or kissing asses and stroking egos?



Mr. HE


----------



## nmurph

Hddnis said:


> Are we building a chainsaw here or kissing asses and stroking egos?
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



The Newb Tribe has been pounding the drums of war on Niko and a few of us were just circling the wagons around our favorite troll.


----------



## 7sleeper

nmurph said:


> The Newb Tribe has been pounding the drums of war on Niko and a few of us were just circling the wagons around our favorite troll.



It seems you are unaware of the power of a troll. He does not need any wagon circle for protection because he will crush any "non falling on it's side saw" in his path....

7


----------



## s219

We're talking about rebuilding an older "unique" saw, and I can't see how brand bashing is even relevant in this situation. It would be like a Chevy-head poo-poing the restoration of a Model-T or something. Translation: grossly missing the point. I'm fascinated by this project, regardless of the brand.


----------



## russhd1997

Ambull said:


> How many posts before you are not a newbie anymore?



If you're looking for rep you're always a newbie in the "I'm looking for newbies to rep" thread. I guess that it would apply to the rest of the forums too. 

I'm new! Rep me! :msp_smile:

I used to get irritated with STs Stihl bashing but realize that AS wouldn't be as much fun if we didn't have someone stirring turds. otstir:


----------



## Dan_in_WI

nmurph said:


> The Newb Tribe has been pounding the drums of war on Niko and a few of us were just circling the wagons around our favorite troll.



I'm poking fun at the people who seem shocked that SawTroll would engage in any trolling. Where is Captain Obvious when you need him? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Dan_in_WI

s219 said:


> We're talking about rebuilding an older "unique" saw, and I can't see how brand bashing is even relevant in this situation. It would be like a Chevy-head poo-poing the restoration of a Model-T or something. Translation: grossly missing the point. I'm fascinated by this project, regardless of the brand.



+1


----------



## nmurph

Dan_in_WI said:


> I'm poking fun at the people who seem shocked that SawTroll would engage in any trolling. Where is Captain Obvious when you need him? :msp_biggrin:



It's all in good fun, until someone breaks a bone!


----------



## DeckSetter

s219 said:


> We're talking about rebuilding an older "unique" saw, and I can't see how brand bashing is even relevant in this situation. It would be like a Chevy-head poo-poing the restoration of a Model-T or something. Translation: grossly missing the point. I'm fascinated by this project, regardless of the brand.



+2

Unsubscribing, tired of tapatalk notifications every 15 minutes, coming to look, and it just being bull crap from trolls. Call me if this thread ever gets back on topic, it really is a sweet project.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mastermind

DeckSetter said:


> +2
> 
> Unsubscribing, tired of tapatalk notifications every 15 minutes, coming to look, and it just being bull crap from trolls. Call me if this thread ever gets back on topic, it really is a sweet project.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Another Echo twin just showed up.........

Turn off that Tapatalk sig bull####.....lol


----------



## Scooterbum

Didn't mean to further the derailment, sorrreeee Randy. I'll go sit down now.


*I didn't send this from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2*


----------



## tmessenger

My gut reaction is the weld heat would take the temper out of the pin? I'll run this by my friend (long time Echo dealer) he's very knowledgeable about the Echo twins and see what he thinks of the idea. 

And yes please start a separate thread entitled "sawtroll does not like Echos" for a less technical but more theatrical discussion.  

Tim



Mastermind said:


> This thread blew up.........
> 
> Go Niko.
> 
> Tim, I've been doing some reading on these things......looks like a bead of weld on the crank pins may be the fix......and the way the case is designed it can be done without splitting the cases. Discuss?????
> 
> What about that Niko? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Anytime, anywhere, on any saw except a Husqvarna, we have come to expect to see SawTroll come in swinging. He's my friend though and I like his style.


----------



## Ambull

Scooterbum said:


> Do tell!!



I think that there are a few Jonsered models that are OK.


----------



## Mastermind

Scooterbum said:


> Didn't mean to further the derailment, sorrreeee Randy. I'll go sit down now.
> 
> 
> *I didn't send this from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2*



Derail away Brother Steve........I live for this stuff ya know. 



tmessenger said:


> My gut reaction is the weld heat would take the temper out of the pin? I'll run this by my friend (long time Echo dealer) he's very knowledgeable about the Echo twins and see what he thinks of the idea.
> 
> And yes please start a separate thread entitled "sawtroll dose not like Echos" for a less technical but more theatrical discussion.
> 
> Tim



The case would have to be split (I was evidently tripping)........that may be off the table....for now.


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> Derail away Brother Steve........I live for this stuff ya know.



And PIE.......FIFY


----------



## LowVolt

nmurph said:


> The Newb Tribe has been pounding the drums of war on Niko and a few of us were just circling the wagons around our favorite troll.



I "Liked" your comment but I am as new as a newb could be. I for damn sure wouldn't be telling a guy that has 44,500 more posts than me to shut up.

Now.......

Its beer-thirty!


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Think I'll add something positive to this thread. 

Guess what Randy. Wife is making some of those homemade pecan pies. :msp_wink::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

russhd1997 said:


> If you're looking for rep you're always a newbie in the "I'm looking for newbies to rep" thread. I guess that it would apply to the rest of the forums too.
> 
> I'm new! Rep me! :msp_smile:
> 
> I used to get irritated with STs Stihl bashing but realize that AS wouldn't be as much fun if we didn't have someone stirring turds. otstir:




st doesn't stir the pot he calls them like he sees them. By the way this is a neat build thread different than most. Did I miss all the pics. of an old saw restored or are there more to come?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

JeremiahJohnson said:


> Think I'll add something positive to this thread.
> 
> Guess what Randy. Wife is making some of those homemade pecan pies. :msp_wink::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



Don't post this stuff now MM will never finish this rebuild he's thinking abuot PIE>>>>:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## Mastermind

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Don't post this stuff now MM will never finish this rebuild he's thinking abuot PIE>>>>:msp_scared::msp_scared:



Well that........and the pistons we are waiting for.


----------



## Sprintcar

WHAT? Somebody said somethin bout PIE?????????????????


This thread went from jugs to pie, WTF, I thought it were bout chainsaws.


----------



## Mastermind

[video=youtube;Z-kvd4zGLlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-kvd4zGLlo[/video]


----------



## Jet47

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Mastermind said:


> Well that........and the pistons we are waiting for.



Forgot about the pistons did somebody mention PUMPKIN PIE.


----------



## Trx250r180

:msp_scared:


----------



## SawTroll

Scooterbum said:


> Do tell!!



That list would be too long to post, and I surely would forget some model, so I will not even try.....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Sprintcar

Don't forget about BACON!


:still_dreaming:


Man, if this goes on till the pistons come home, we'll all be in band camp!

:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## SawTroll

s219 said:


> We're talking about rebuilding an older "unique" saw, and I can't see how brand bashing is even relevant in this situation. It would be like a Chevy-head poo-poing the restoration of a Model-T or something. Translation: grossly missing the point. I'm fascinated by this project, regardless of the brand.



This is about that particular model, that is made on a particularly stupid way - but crappy cylinder porting is a well known "hallmark" of Echo anyway, no point in denying that! :msp_biggrin:

The only alternative destination (to a dumpster) for this contraption is the back closet of some collector, as someone said earlier in the thread......


----------



## SawTroll

Sprintcar said:


> Don't forget about BACON!
> 
> 
> :still_dreaming:
> 
> 
> Man, if this goes on till the pistons come home, we'll all be in band camp!
> 
> :bang::bang::bang:



I'm eating a lot of bacon these days! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll

Mastermind said:


> Another Echo twin just showed up.........
> 
> Turn off that Tapatalk sig bull####.....lol



Is there still room in that dumpster?


----------



## Tzed250

Welding two-stroke twin crankshafts is standard operating procedure. In fact just about any roller bearing crank used in a high perf application will have the pins welded. My TZ cranks were welded as well as the crank in my KZ1000 drag bike. A small weld prep and a pass with a TIG torch is all that is needed.


----------



## Fire8

Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;Z-kvd4zGLlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-kvd4zGLlo[/video]



I hope you enjoy all that pie tomorrow because there is a 365xt waiting for some topping


----------



## Hddnis

Tzed250 said:


> Welding two-stroke twin crankshafts is standard operating procedure. In fact just about any roller bearing crank used in a high perf application will have the pins welded. My TZ cranks were welded as well as the crank in my KZ1000 drag bike. A small weld prep and a pass with a TIG torch is all that is needed.




This is what I was thinking. I've known some to be welded more than once when bearings needed replacing. I'm trying to think if I've ever done, or seen it done in the crankcase, and can't say that I have. I really can't think of a reason why not other than a room to work issue.




Mr. HE


----------



## bryanr2

boy this is a fun read.


----------



## parrisw

bryanr2 said:


> boy this is a fun read.



Yup the dumpsters are getting awful full of BS and Echo's!!


----------



## DSS

I sorta like those old EVL series Echos. There, I said it.

Bite me.


----------



## RVALUE

DSS said:


> I sorta like those old EVL series Echos. There, I said it.
> 
> Bite me.



Those 2 cyls are special


----------



## Walt41

I will always have a soft spot for Echo saws, not for what they are but, for the memories of driving to the gun club to shoot on Saturday mornings and stopping by the small saw shop on the way home that sold them, I was young and dumb and the owner always had time to answer all my foolish questions...I didn't realize it at the time but I already had CAD at 16 and wanted to own many saws and sometimes I left the gun club early with unfired shells just to get a spot by the wood stove in the shop to talk saws and cutting.


----------



## abikerboy

Scooterbum said:


> ST just states his opinion, period. I admire that and always will. I think he adds balance.



+1!!!


----------



## russhd1997

DSS said:


> I sorta like those old EVL series Echos. There, I said it.
> 
> Bite me.



Plus "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## gmax

Scooterbum said:


> ST just states his opinion, period. I admire that and always will. I think he adds balance.



That would be sideway balance! :msp_smile:


----------



## Walt41

gmax said:


> That would be sideway balance! :msp_smile:



Lots of truth to that, I heard Nick Walenda had a Husky strapped to his back when he walked the tightrope across the Falls this summer, kept him from falling!


----------



## Modifiedmark

DSS said:


> I sorta like those old EVL series Echos. There, I said it.
> 
> Bite me.



Yep, the 610's are what they are and are a real piece of history no matter what they are. 

That said, myself I dont want one bad enough to pay what they go for most the time but if I had one I myself wouldnt think of souping up or modding that piece of history either, but thats just me.


----------



## LegDeLimber

...so, it's an Echo and a twin at that.
IF it gets tossed into an empty dumpster, at a mean, average velocity of 57mph, per cylinder.
how many times would the impact noise of an Echo twin , echo ?

would there be sorta grammatical astrophysics acoustical squared thing that could happen here?


----------



## rms61moparman

Modifiedmark said:


> Yep, the 610's are what they are and are a real piece of history no matter what they are.
> 
> *That said, myself I dont want one bad enough to pay what they go for most the time but if I had one I myself wouldnt think of souping up or modding that piece of history either, but thats just me*.






I want to see how this build turns out before I make a concrete decision on that!!!

I think turning a stock appearing twin that would barely outrun a Wildthing on its best day into a screamer would be 



Mike


----------



## Mastermind

rms61moparman said:


> I want to see how this build turns out before I make a concrete decision on that!!!
> 
> I think turning a stock appearing twin that would barely outrun a Wildthing on its best day into a screamer would be
> 
> 
> 
> Mike



Splitting the cases and welding the crank.........what say yea chainsaw gurus to that?


----------



## indiansprings

Do these sell for much? We have one at the shop the owner priced to me at 200.00, said it run about 14 months ago when he traded for it, only defect I see is a little chip out of the bottom of the mag handle. Is it worth it?


----------



## Saw Dr.

Mastermind said:


> Splitting the cases and welding the crank.........what say yea chainsaw gurus to that?



I don't see how you could loose on that. It would be awful sad to see this one scatter for saving a hour or two of work. Fresh bearings and seals might be well advised also.

Indiansprings, for $200 you could re-sell it and get twice your money back pretty quickly. I'd grab it if you can swing the $200.


----------



## rms61moparman

indiansprings said:


> Do these sell for much? We have one at the shop the owner priced to me at 200.00, said it run about 14 months ago when he traded for it, only defect I see is a little chip out of the bottom of the mag handle. Is it worth it?




You need to be all over that like a settin' hen on a housecat!!!
You can double your money pretty easily if it is as nice as you think!!!


Mike


----------



## Mastermind

I'm sending a Solo crank for welding so I think these Echo cranks will go too.


----------



## Tzed250

Mastermind said:


> Splitting the cases and welding the crank.........what say yea chainsaw gurus to that?



Remove all doubt.


----------



## fatboymoe

Mastermind said:


> Splitting the cases and welding the crank.........what say yea chainsaw gurus to that?



By no means am I a guru, but I say go for it!


----------



## Mastermind

fatboymoe said:


> By no means am I a guru, but I say go for it!



You are the man that I was hoping to hear from.......:msp_wink:


----------



## tmessenger

Tzed250 said:


> Welding two-stroke twin crankshafts is standard operating procedure. In fact just about any roller bearing crank used in a high perf application will have the pins welded. My TZ cranks were welded as well as the crank in my KZ1000 drag bike. A small weld prep and a pass with a TIG torch is all that is needed.



Wouldn't this be relative to the application ? This echo crank was designed to be pressed together so the pins could be high carbon (we really don't know the metallurgy) would the crank have to be treated before or after welding ? Also the crank plates are thin even very slight warp-age would be the end of it.

Tim


----------



## Mastermind

tmessenger said:


> Wouldn't this be relative to the application ? This echo crank was designed to be pressed together so the pins could be high carbon (we really don't know the metallurgy) would the crank have to be treated before or after welding ? Also the crank plates are thin even very slight warp-age would be the end of it.
> 
> Tim



Procedure is to true the crank in V blocks.......Tig weld.......retrue.


----------



## morgaj1

Mastermind said:


> Procedure is to true the crank in V blocks.......Tig weld.......retrue.



True dat  Now, what was that someone was saying about pie?


----------



## tmessenger

Mastermind said:


> Procedure is to true the crank in V blocks.......Tig weld.......retrue.



Doesn't re-truing after welding imply applying force beyond the yield point (it's now a fixed unit). Bending the plates is that what you are thinking, tricky business with just v blocks ? And if you can true the cranks before welding with your jig I know where there is one that could use your service. 

Also if the pins are high carbon I would think you may have to preheat to avoid martensite and post heat to stress relieve ? 

Not trying to be a trouble maker but I don't imagine these cranks/cases are easy or inexpensive to come by if things don't goes as planned so I would look at it from every angle before lighting the torch.

tm


----------



## Mastermind

tmessenger said:


> Doesn't re-truing after welding imply applying force beyond the yield point (it's now a fixed unit). Bending the plates is that what you are thinking, tricky business with just v blocks ? And if you can true the cranks before welding with your jig I know where there is one that could use your service.
> 
> Also if the pins are high carbon I would think you may have to preheat to avoid martensite and post heat to stress relieve ?
> 
> Not trying to be a trouble maker but I don't imagine these cranks/cases are easy or inexpensive to come by if things don't goes as planned so I would look at it from every angle before lighting the torch.
> 
> tm



I'll have help Tim.


----------



## Tzed250

tmessenger said:


> Doesn't re-truing after welding imply applying force beyond the yield point (it's now a fixed unit). Bending the plates is that what you are thinking, tricky business with just v blocks ? And if you can true the cranks before welding with your jig I know where there is one that could use your service.
> 
> Also if the pins are high carbon I would think you may have to preheat to avoid martensite and post heat to stress relieve ?
> 
> Not trying to be a trouble maker but I don't imagine these cranks/cases are easy or inexpensive to come by if things don't goes as planned so I would look at it from every angle before lighting the torch.
> 
> tm




Not that big of a deal. The welds are nothing more than glorified tacks. Normally the crank is not pulled out of true

The correct way to check a built up crank is between centers, with a dial indicator on each main journal.

See here:


----------



## GBD

As stated by others, that crank issue should not be a problem, just some work. I am more concerned about port layout. Do you have any more data to share? Like exhaust port with and shape, transfer with in flow direction and corner radi, and also conrod length center to center.
I would like to calculate those time/areas to see where they really are, and what can be rectified. I am just curious


----------



## Mastermind

GBD said:


> As stated by others, that crank issue should not be a problem, just some work. I am more concerned about port layout. Do you have any more data to share? Like exhaust port with and shape, transfer with in flow direction and corner radi, and also conrod length center to center.
> I would like to calculate those time/areas to see where they really are, and what can be rectified. I am just curious



I have no way to accurately check center to center of the connecting rods. I will get some detailed pics of the jugs though.....

It's past my bedtime now though.


----------



## hdbill

Mastermind said:


> I have no way to accurately check center to center of the connecting rods. I will get some detailed pics of the jugs though.....
> 
> It's past my bedtime now though.



I would guess a Pie Coma


----------



## rms61moparman

hdbill said:


> I would guess a Pie Coma





Maybe so....................but what a way to go!


Mike


----------



## thomas1

hdbill said:


> I would guess a Pie Coma



Probably trying to get his foot unstuck from the deep fryer. :chicken:


----------



## Walt41

Just thinking out loud here but, I know ive heard of the crank pin welding thing before on race snowmobiles, pretty sure it involved preheating the thing a small tack. Also, isn't there a way to weld in the scuffs on the pistons and remachine/balance them?


----------



## RandyMac

rms61moparman said:


> Maybe so....................but what a way to go!
> 
> 
> Mike



surfiet of raisin pie


----------



## tmessenger

I wish I had taken a photo of the Echo crank when I had it in my hand the other day. When I say the plate on the Echo crank is thin I mean really thin maybe like 5~6mm look at the photo on page 1 and look at center plate between the crank pins this cranks shown is a monsters by comparison.

Tim 



Tzed250 said:


> Not that big of a deal. The welds are nothing more than glorified tacks. Normally the crank is not pulled out of true
> 
> The correct way to check a built up crank is between centers, with a dial indicator on each main journal.
> 
> See here:


----------



## SawTroll

DeckSetter said:


> +2
> 
> Unsubscribing, tired of tapatalk notifications every 15 minutes, coming to look, and it just being bull crap from trolls. Call me if this thread ever gets back on topic, it really is a sweet project.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Stating the truth about stuff is not trolling - and get rid of those silly Tapatalk references! oke:


----------



## Metals406

I hate it when I miss one of Randy's threads. :msp_mad:


----------



## DSS

Metals406 said:


> I hate it when I miss one of Randy's pies. :msp_mad:



Fixed. Me too.


----------



## SawTroll

Metals406 said:


> I hate it when I miss one of Randy's threads. :msp_mad:



How could that happen?


----------



## Dan_in_WI

Metals406 said:


> I hate it when I miss one of Randy's threads. :msp_mad:
> 
> 
> SawTroll said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could that happen?
Click to expand...


I've heard rumors of people getting off the internet and doing stuff like going outside. Sounds unlikely, but it could happen I guess.:msp_tongue:


----------



## thomas1

Dan_in_WI said:


> I've heard rumors of people getting off the internet and doing stuff like going outside. Sounds unlikely, but it could happen I guess.:msp_tongue:



Pics?


----------



## tree monkey

chain saw:chatter:


----------



## Mastermind

tree monkey said:


> chain saw:chatter:



Yep......


----------



## Walt41

Ok, so far we know Sawtroll does not like Echo saws and Randy likes pie, therefore one may conclude running a Husky will offset any disruptions in sideways balance that may have occurred over time from excessive pie consumption yet, despite the presence of two twin cylinder saws on the bench we still have no direct evidence of a correlation between the skinny crankshafts and those obviously inadequately sized chicken legs that support the prince of porting as he cuts cookies with skillfully modified saws.


----------



## hdbill

Walt41 said:


> Ok, so far we know Sawtroll does not like Echo saws and Randy likes pie, therefore one may conclude running a Husky will offset any disruptions in sideways balance that may have occurred over time from excessive pie consumption yet, despite the presence of two twin cylinder saws on the bench we still have no direct evidence of a correlation between the skinny crankshafts and those obviously inadequately sized chicken legs that support the prince of porting as he cuts cookies with skillfully modified saws.



Thats some funny stuff right there. Im also wondering if there is any kind of pie Saw Troll would throw in the dumpster.......:msp_wink:


----------



## Walt41

hdbill said:


> Thats some funny stuff right there. Im also wondering if there is any kind of pie Saw Troll would throw in the dumpster.......:msp_wink:



And would the pie dish produce an echo upon impact? Would the lack of symmetry and sideways balance in the pie produce awkward flight characteristics, making the throw difficult?


----------



## SawTroll

hdbill said:


> Thats some funny stuff right there. Im also wondering if there is any kind of pie Saw Troll would throw in the dumpster.......:msp_wink:



Blueberry pie.:msp_wink:


----------



## russhd1997

Walt41 said:


> Ok, so far we know Sawtroll does not like Echo saws and Randy likes pie, therefore one may conclude running a Husky will offset any disruptions in sideways balance that may have occurred over time from excessive pie consumption yet, despite the presence of two twin cylinder saws on the bench we still have no direct evidence of a correlation between the skinny crankshafts and those obviously inadequately sized chicken legs that support the prince of porting as he cuts cookies with skillfully modified saws.





Walt41 said:


> And would the pie dish produce an echo upon impact? Would the lack of symmetry and sideways balance in the pie produce awkward flight characteristics, making the throw difficult?



Walt this is a side of you that I haven't seen before. You're usually all serious and stuff!


----------



## russhd1997

SawTroll said:


> Blueberry pie.:msp_wink:



Norwegian blueberrys not as good as the one over here? 

I love blueberry pie! :msp_smile:


----------



## Walt41

russhd1997 said:


> Walt this is a side of you that I haven't seen before. You're usually all serious and stuff!



I take my saw mods seriously! http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/off-topic-forum/263470d1353537212-261-mod-jpg
Real Full Chisel chain and a rad exhaust!


----------



## SawTroll

russhd1997 said:


> Norwegian blueberrys not as good as the one over here?
> 
> I love blueberry pie! :msp_smile:



I know that lots of people love blueberries, but I am not among those....


----------



## SawTroll

parrisw said:


> Yup the dumpsters are getting awful full of BS and Echo's!!



If they only could place the dumpsters at the end of the production line, instead of pesturing the markets with the products.....:angel:


----------



## Mastermind

Walt41 said:


> I take my saw mods seriously!
> Real Full Chisel chain and a rad exhaust!



That's funny right there Walt.

You can tell Russ ain't been an off topic regular too long. 



SawTroll said:


> If they only could place the dumpsters at the end of the production line, instead of pesturing the markets with the products.....:angel:



Now Niko..........


----------



## russhd1997

Walt41 said:


> I take my saw mods seriously! http://www.arboristsite.com/attachments/off-topic-forum/263470d1353537212-261-mod-jpg
> Real Full Chisel chain and a rad exhaust!



I did see that pic. 



Mastermind said:


> That's funny right there Walt.
> 
> You can tell Russ ain't been an off topic regular too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Now Niko..........



I must be getting senile in my old age.


----------



## Dan_in_WI

SawTroll said:


> If they only could place the dumpsters at the end of the production line, instead of pesturing the markets with the products.....:angel:



What's wrong with you man? Why would you waste all that good pie?:msp_scared:


----------



## Walt41

SawTroll said:


> If they only could place the dumpsters at the end of the production line, instead of pesturing the markets with the products.....:angel:



Actually Echos presence in the global marketplace has caused pressure on the other makers to up their game. The saws that should go in the dumpster are the pot metal Chi-Com ones that cause mass consumer confusion with lowball pricing and patent infringement. Every time I see one of those things I can't help but think they are made of something of good quality that some scrapper dumped at the scale for beer money and it was melted down and turned into an "earthquake" "headache" "wallet ache" or some other such time bomb and shipped back here to a drooling consumer with a nearly maxxed out credit card who is more than willing to buy one.


----------



## SawTroll

Walt41 said:


> *Actually Echos presence in the global marketplace has caused pressure on the other makers to up their game*. The saws that should go in the dumpster are the pot metal Chi-Com ones that cause mass consumer confusion with lowball pricing and patent infringement. Every time I see one of those things I can't help but think they are made of something of good quality that some scrapper dumped at the scale for beer money and it was melted down and turned into an "earthquake" "headache" "wallet ache" or some other such time bomb and shipped back here to a drooling consumer with a nearly maxxed out credit card who is more than willing to buy one.



I actually doubt that anything that a totally indifferent brand like Echo does has any impact whatsoever on what the _*real*_ chainsaw brands do, with the possible exception of cheap consumer saws....


----------



## H 2 H

SawTroll said:


> If they only could place the dumpsters at the end of the production line, instead of pesturing the markets with the products.....:angel:




HELLO


----------



## Walt41

SawTroll said:


> I actually doubt that anything that a totally indifferent brand like Echo does has any impact whatsoever on what the _*real*_ chainsaw brands do, with the possible exception of cheap consumer saws....



I could not disagree more, no business that wants to stay competitive in the global marketplace does not have their competitors products regularly disassembled and gone over by their engineering teams, I'd bet even Husky has a few Echos tucked away somewhere for "research" purposes.


----------



## tree monkey

SawTroll said:


> I know that lots of people love blueberries, but I am not among those....



papa smurf does not like blue berry pie?
it's the end of the world as we know it

oh ya chain saw


----------



## Walt41

Those pistons show up yet? Don't make me go into detail about the set of soup crocks I ordered off Amazon that showed up with a boot print on the box and smashed to pieces...is there an Echo in here?


----------



## Mastermind

tree monkey said:


> papa smurf does not like blue berry pie?
> it's the end of the world as we know it
> 
> oh ya chain saw



Pie.......I like em all. And my weight is showing that. :msp_wink:



Walt41 said:


> Those pistons show up yet? Don't make me go into detail about the set of soup crocks I ordered off Amazon that showed up with a boot print on the box and smashed to pieces...is there an Echo in here?



The pistons are here. It will be a few days before we get back to the Echo....echo.....echo though. The cases are being split for crank welding.....


----------



## Saw Dr.

Mastermind said:


> Pie.......I like em all. And my weight is showing that. :msp_wink:
> 
> 
> 
> The pistons are here. It will be a few days before we get back to the Echo....echo.....echo though. The cases are being split for crank welding.....



Well go split 'em and quit pizzing around on the internets


----------



## Mastermind

Saw Dr. said:


> Well go split 'em and quit pizzing around on the internets



That's Jon's job. 

I'm grinding on a MS361.......while pissing around on the interwebs and stuff. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Saw Dr.

What's left for ole' DH1984 to do?


Oh, he puts the crankcases back together. Got it.


----------



## Mastermind

Saw Dr. said:


> What's left for ole' DH1984 to do?
> 
> 
> Oh, he puts the crankcases back together. Got it.



I would gladly let that boy clean parts..........he could surely do that. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## nmurph

Saw Dr. said:


> What's left for ole' DH1984 to do?
> 
> 
> Oh, he puts the crankcases back together. Got it.




He's in charge of the 041 division of the MM saw conglomerate and directly oversees oil seal installation.


----------



## Walt41

Mastermind said:


> That's Jon's job.
> 
> I'm grinding on a MS361.......while pissing around on the interwebs and stuff. :msp_sneaky:



Hope he isn't using the fiskers axe for such a task.
BTW don't forget to mention it to Sawtroll that welding the crank will actually true in the sideways balance of the 610 as long as it is tig welded....


----------



## thomas1

Saw Dr. said:


> What's left for ole' DH1984 to do?
> 
> 
> Oh, he puts the crankcases back together. Got it.



Repped.


----------



## mt.stalker

The suspense is killing me to see the innards massaged then assembled and screamin'


----------



## rms61moparman

Yeah!!!

Ol' Randy sure knows how to build the suspense doesn't he???

He should have been a writer!!!


Mike


----------



## Fire8

Ill be glad when o' randy starts a book on the 365xt


----------



## Mastermind

Fire8 said:


> Ill be glad when o' randy starts a book on the 365xt



The 365*s* are being done now.  Along with a 371 and a 372......

The Echo's crankshaft and a Solo 681's crank are in route to be trued and welded. It may be several days at best before I get them back.


----------



## Ductape

This is taking so long, I may need a fluffer to keep me interested........


----------



## Mastermind

Ductape said:


> This is taking so long, I may need a fluffer to keep me interested........



[video=youtube;skqqcjcUEZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skqqcjcUEZM[/video]


----------



## Ductape

:msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## 7sleeper

Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;skqqcjcUEZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skqqcjcUEZM[/video]



Now we know why everything takes so long! But we have complete understanding that working on a project with only one eye and one hand and a small part of the brain isn't so easy! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

I really liked that video. I don't know how I am going to do work today. 

7


----------



## almondgt

That dude in the video is annoying to say the least................:msp_mad:


----------



## Walt41

Where did you send them? Around here we have an old hobby farmer that is a retired underwater welder that we send all our Hail Mary projects to, he bailed me out on a hydroseeder pump housing over the summer that no one would touch, thing is stronger than new now and the best part is he works for trade.


----------



## thomas1

I think he uses a shop in Union County for his precision crank work.


----------



## nstueve

not to try and get this thing back on track but I looked clear back to page 11 looking for pics and updates. 10 pages of BS is a lot to wade thru!


----------



## russhd1997

thomas1 said:


> I think he uses a shop in Union County for his precision crank work.



Would that be Webbsters Tree Service and Chainsaw Repair and stuff?


----------



## H 2 H

LowVolt said:


> SawTroll is just being SawTroll, its all good. :msp_thumbsup:



Yeah; ST can bash anything and nothing ever happens


----------



## Walt41

Sawtroll is still angry because of the Echo tattoo he accidentally got one night when he was on a wild bender, the tattoo guy could not spell Husqvarna so he just inked in Echo and put a bandage on it.


----------



## Majorpayne

Walt41 said:


> Sawtroll is still angry because of the Echo tattoo he accidentally got one night when he was on a wild bender, the tattoo guy could not spell Husqvarna so he just inked in Echo and put a bandage on it.



He would cut his arm off.


----------



## Walt41

Don't think it is on his arm!


----------



## rms61moparman

Why doesn't my friend sawtroll have the same right to bash the brands he doesn't like, just the same as the rest of us?????:dunno:


Mike


----------



## DSS

Anybody who don't like reading page after page of bullchit should join another site.

I don't know which one, but just sayin...


----------



## Sprintcar

DSS said:


> Anybody who don't like reading page after page of bullchit should join another site.
> 
> I don't know which one, but just sayin...



Not a wiser thing has ever been said on this here joint!


----------



## Walt41

rms61moparman said:


> Why doesn't my friend sawtroll have the same right to bash the brands he doesn't like, just the same as the rest of us?????:dunno:
> 
> 
> Mike



Not only does he have the right, he brings perfect sideways balance to this site.


----------



## Mastermind

Walt41 said:


> Where did you send them? Around here we have an old hobby farmer that is a retired underwater welder that we send all our Hail Mary projects to, he bailed me out on a hydroseeder pump housing over the summer that no one would touch, thing is stronger than new now and the best part is he works for trade.



I sent them to my dear friend Wigglesworth. The guy can do anything.......anything I tell ya!!!!!!


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> I sent them to my dear friend Wigglesworth. The guy can do anything.......anything I tell ya!!!!!!



Yeah, ole Wiggs can hook a brother up...........


----------



## RVALUE

I am for the most part self taught. There are some aspects to underwater welding, specifically torching, that merit some instruction.


Just saying.


----------



## gmax

DSS said:


> Anybody who don't like reading page after page of bullchit should join another site.
> 
> I don't know which one, but just sayin...



Another site without bullchit ?........................I call bullchit :monkey:


----------



## Mastermind

gmax said:


> Another site without bullchit ?........................I call bullchit :monkey:



If it was all techy stuff I would have split this scene years ago.


----------



## Sprintcar

Mastermind said:


> If it was all techy stuff I would have split this scene years ago.



Yep!


----------



## gmax

Mastermind said:


> If it was all techy stuff I would have split this scene years ago.



This place is a goldmine...BTW look what you made me do 

View attachment 264647



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

gmax said:


> This place is a goldmine...BTW look what you made me do
> 
> View attachment 264647
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



You can blame me........but Timberwolf made me do it so it's really all his fault! :msp_tongue:


----------



## MechanicMatt

Mastermind said:


> You can blame me........but Timberwolf made me do it so it's really all his fault! :msp_tongue:



Is TimberWolf still on here? I remember when I first got on this site he and you answered a awful lot of my newb questions. That guy is one smart fella:msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw

MechanicMatt said:


> Is TimberWolf still on here? I remember when I first got on this site he and you answered a awful lot of my newb questions. That guy is one smart fella:msp_thumbup:



He hasn't been around in a while, really miss him. Super nice knowledgeable guy.


----------



## mt.stalker

Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;skqqcjcUEZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skqqcjcUEZM[/video]



:msp_w00t: :msp_w00t: :msp_w00t: Now that's what I'm talkin 'bout !!!
We don't need no steenkin chainsaw videos :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## russhd1997

nstueve said:


> not to try and get this thing back on track but I looked clear back to page 11 looking for pics and updates. 10 pages of BS is a lot to wade thru!



The information here is top notch and the BS makes the technical stuff easier to read. The Mastermind threads are a good place to learn something and he doesn't get all pissed off and bitter because someone wants to have a little fun. 

Carry on. opcorn:


----------



## DSS

russhd1997 said:


> The information here is top notch and the BS makes the technical stuff easier to read. The Mastermind threads are a good place to learn something and he doesn't get all pissed off and bitter because someone wants to have a little fun.
> 
> Carry on. opcorn:



He doesn't get pissed off cause he's mostly the one who hijacks the thread to begin with. :rolleyes2:


----------



## RandyMac

22 pages and not done yet? Ferchristsakes!


----------



## Mastermind

RandyMac said:


> 22 pages and not done yet? Ferchristsakes!



Pay attention Randy.......I'll recap.

Echo twin

Scored pistons

Weak crankshaft

New pistons

Crank out for welding

Got it? :cool2:


----------



## Sprintcar

:waaaht:

22 pages of good stuff. I see this thread reaching 100 pages before we ever see that saw run, and thats O.K.!


----------



## 7sleeper

Mastermind said:


> Pay attention Randy.......I'll recap.
> 
> Echo twin
> 
> Scored pistons
> 
> Weak crankshaft
> 
> New pistons
> 
> Crank out for welding
> 
> Got it? :cool2:



That was too fast for him! Repeat it slower. :hmm3grin2orange:

7


----------



## Adirondackstihl

:monkey:


----------



## Chris J.

Mastermind said:


> Pay attention Randy.......I'll recap.
> 
> Echo twin
> 
> Scored pistons
> 
> Weak crankshaft
> 
> New pistons
> 
> Crank out for welding
> 
> Indeterminate reassembly & testing date(s)
> 
> Got it? :cool2:



Randy, I added to your list , I hope that you don't mind.


----------



## Mastermind

Chris J. said:


> Randy, I added to your list , I hope that you don't mind.



I don't mind at all Chris. In all honesty I have no way of knowing when I will get the cranks back.


----------



## rburg

That guy working on the crank is good, but he is slow. At least that is what I read on the internet.


----------



## SawTroll

Mastermind said:


> I don't mind at all Chris. In all honesty I have no way of knowing when I will get the cranks back.



So there will still be some time before this thread is getting back on topic?


----------



## nmurph

SawTroll said:


> So there will still be some time before this thread is getting back on topic?



This is different that other threads how?


----------



## jerrycmorrow

don't know how you guys did it but you been hiding. but to no avail, i found you. waded through all the bullchit just now.
kinda sorta interesting thread, at least 5% of it is anyway. 
hate to be a downer but i'm gonna ask a relevant question and at the same time reveal that i'm mostly a saw assembler rather than a saw builder. i actually am a multi tasker after all.
what and why is it that you're getting welded on the crank? also, are you widening the ports at all or leaving the porting stock?
carry on


----------



## Mastermind

jerrycmorrow said:


> don't know how you guys did it but you been hiding. but to no avail, i found you. waded through all the bullchit just now.
> kinda sorta interesting thread, at least 5% of it is anyway.
> hate to be a downer but i'm gonna ask a relevant question and at the same time reveal that i'm mostly a saw assembler rather than a saw builder. i actually am a multi tasker after all.
> what and why is it that you're getting welded on the crank? also, are you widening the ports at all or leaving the porting stock?
> carry on



Ah......a question related to the saw. Strange?????? 

We will be ported the saw and increasing compression. The crankshaft is known to be a bit weak so as a precaution we are having it welded at the pins.


----------



## Joe Kidd

Mastermind said:


> Ah......a question related to the saw. Strange??????
> 
> We will be ported the saw and increasing compression. The crankshaft is known to be a bit weak so as a precaution we are having it welded at the pins.



I always hear reference to "We". You got a crew Randy??


----------



## Walt41

Joe Kidd said:


> I always hear reference to "We". You got a crew Randy??



Randy and Jon move so quick it looks like five guys, three regular guys working and two teetering on genetically deficient chopstick legs...either way the work gets done.


----------



## parrisw

Walt41 said:


> Randy and Jon move so quick it looks like five guys, three regular guys working and two teetering on genetically deficient chopstick legs...either way the work gets done.



Jon is Randy's second personality.


----------



## Joe Kidd

Walt41 said:


> Randy and Jon move so quick it looks like five guys, three regular guys working and two teetering on genetically deficient chopstick legs...either way the work gets done.



But routinely gets his nads busted for being too slow? :msp_confused:


----------



## DSS

Lets have us some pie and biscuits while we wait...


----------



## Stihlofadeal64

Don't be makin my mouth water and such - jeepers that PIE looks scrump -dillee -- iscious!


----------



## Rudolf73

I can't wait to visit the US to try some real sweet pie! We only have meat pies over here, as a matter of fact I am having a steak and mushroom pie right now.


----------



## barneyrb

Rudolf73 said:


> I can't wait to visit the US to try some real sweet pie! We only have meat pies over here, as a matter of fact I am having a steak and mushroom pie right now.



Here we call that Pizza Pie.......


----------



## Walt41

Joe Kidd said:


> But routinely gets his nads busted for being too slow? :msp_confused:



"work" sometimes means eating pie...I also hear he has found a way to increase productivity by improving his sideways balance and posture by carrying a Husky crank bearing in his shirt pocket.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Joe Kidd said:


> I always hear reference to "We". You got a crew Randy??



A guy named Charles Webbster works there too, so I've heard.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Sorry Randy, I couldn't resist:msp_tongue:


----------



## BrocLuno

So I have some Echo's. I like them. Japanese 2 strokes with pressed pin cranks need to be welded if you mod them. Doesn't matter if it's an old YZ or RM dirt bike, or a modern thingy. You build a pressed pin 2 stroke, you weld the crank.

I think the talk about weak motors is from a lack of torque? Most racers know that a single will make more torque than the same displacement twin or tripple down low, but ... The multi-cylinder motors will make more power as they will usually wind tighter and make more firing impulses per second. At some point they overtake the singles in raw power. Question is, can this one be brought up to that level?

I think this build is onto something. Ought to be fun when it gets running 

Then there is the possibility of running it on RC fuel with two expansion chambers ... Say 20K rpms. Ought to make some crazy race motor


----------



## Mastermind

Joe Kidd said:


> I always hear reference to "We". You got a crew Randy??



My son-in-law works with me. We put in 60-70 hours a week.



MechanicMatt said:


> A guy named Charles Webbster works there too, so I've heard.



If Ol Chuck didn't live three counties away I would let him clean parts and stuff. :msp_wink:


----------



## o8f150

Mastermind said:


> since Ol Chuck only lives next door I let him clean parts and stuff. :msp_wink:


now we all know the truth
sorry,, couldn't resist


----------



## MechanicMatt

Any way, How is wiggs doing with your crank????? Ive been diein' to see a video!!!!!! This saw, a solo twin, and a dolmar rotary saw are my aaaaallllll time wish list saws. Oh yeah and a Contra.


----------



## Mastermind

MechanicMatt said:


> Any way, How is wiggs doing with your crank????? Ive been diein' to see a video!!!!!! This saw, a solo twin, and a dolmar rotary saw are my aaaaallllll time wish list saws. Oh yeah and a Contra.



It may take a little while for Wiggs to get the crank done. There's a nice shop where he works but the plant comes first.


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> If Ol Chuck didn't live three counties away I would let him clean parts and stuff. :msp_wink:



Put down the pipe.


----------



## DSS

thomas1 said:


> Put down the pipe.



plus.....


----------



## SawTroll

BrocLuno said:


> So I have some Echo's. I like them. ....



That's your problem, not much more to say about that. 

I find it very hard to understand that someone can like a brand that either don't know how to port a cylinder decently, or disrespect their costumers enough to not care to do it. Putting clamshell style cylinders on saws that they claim are pro saws also show disrespect towards the costumers. 
On top of all that, some (former no doubt) Echo dealers have stated that the brand is very arrogant towards their dealers, acting like they should be very happy to represent that brand. Of course I don't know what really was behind those statements....

A magnesium (sort of) crank case doesn't automatically make a saw a pro saw, when just about everything else is wrong. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## jropo

SawTroll said:


> That's your problem, not much more to say about that.
> 
> I find it very hard to understand that someone can like a brand that either don't know how to port a cylinder decently, or disrespect their costumers enough to not care to do it. Putting clamshell style cylinders on saws that they claim are pro saws also show disrespect towards the costumers.
> On top of all that, some (former no doubt) Echo dealers have stated that the brand is very arrogant towards their dealers, acting like they should be very happy to represent that brand. Of course I don't know what really was behind those statements....



I'm not a big fan of Echo's either.
I just look at it this way,
Mastermind meets a two cylinder chainsaw.= Interesting.


----------



## SawTroll

jropo said:


> I'm not a big fan of Echo's either.
> I just look at it this way,
> Mastermind meets a two cylinder chainsaw.= Interesting.



Yep, but it obviously is the wrong one, as I don't believe there are much hope for a good result from those cylinders.


----------



## rms61moparman

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but it obviously is the wrong one, as I don't believe there are much hope for a good result from those cylinders.






What would a "good" result be, in your opinion?

I'd be willing to make a friendly wager that there will be a significant improvement.:msp_biggrin:


Mike


----------



## 7sleeper

How about a vid of another 2 cylinder chainsaw if Randy is not providing another video in the meantime. 

[video=dailymotion;xvj8hp]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvj8hp_dolmar-cc-2_auto[/video]

7


----------



## Mastermind

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but it obviously is the wrong one, as I don't believe there are much hope for a good result from those cylinders.



I disagree with that statement Niko. These saws have a closed port design with a domed piston. I may be wrong, but I think good gains are there for the taking. No matter the port timing in stock form the design allows for a good runner. Now the shared crankcase and single carb may not respond well to performance increases......we shall see. 



7sleeper said:


> How about a vid of another 2 cylinder chainsaw if Randy is not providing another video in the meantime.
> 
> [video=dailymotion;xvj8hp]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvj8hp_dolmar-cc-2_auto[/video]
> 
> 7



That's a big saw!!!!! :msp_ohmy:

It sounds great though.


----------



## watsonr

Sounds like a top fuel dragster!


----------



## DSS

7sleeper said:


> How about a vid of another 2 cylinder chainsaw if Randy is not providing another video in the meantime.
> 
> [video=dailymotion;xvj8hp]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvj8hp_dolmar-cc-2_auto[/video]
> 
> 7



I betcha that babys got more than one crank bearing.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## barneyrb

7sleeper said:


> How about a vid of another 2 cylinder chainsaw if Randy is not providing another video in the meantime.
> 
> [video=dailymotion;xvj8hp]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvj8hp_dolmar-cc-2_auto[/video]
> 
> 7



I'm thinking that is a home built job, very nice work on everything I can see but still a home fab unit.


----------



## Chris J.

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but it obviously is the wrong one, as I don't believe there are much hope for a good result from those cylinders.



Niko, I think that Randy took on the 610EVL as a fun project. If I'm reading the relative posts (that takes some serious sifting) correctly, the owner sent the saw to Randy as something of an experiment, kind of a 'see what you do' deal.


Bisquits--Anybody got any milk/cream gravy to go with 'em? How about some scrambled eggs & thick sliced bacon?

Charles Webbster is actually Charles Webb, A/K/A dh1984.

Jon is Randy's SIL (already noted). Jon likes old magnesium saws, I think that he's building a nice collection of vintage Homelites.


----------



## 7sleeper

The rumor, on a german thread, is that this model was developed exclusivly for the south american market and it's supposed to be made out of two 116 or 117 super. Real hard data has not been surficing sofar. That would be a lot of horse power.

7


----------



## fatboymoe

Chris J., you hit the nail on the head!! The saw in this thread is mine and this was intended to be a "FUN" project for sure. I don't use this saw, it was bought on a whim. Rather than just being a shelf queen, Randy and I thought this would be an interesting project to say the least. 

Having scored pistons kind of derailed the project somewhat, but all is good. The crankshaft work is being done as a precautionary step to the increased performance.

No matter what happens in the end, I will be happy. You can't see what can be done to increase power without some risk. I was willing to take that chance. It was all about the fun for me. Say what you want about this unorthadox project. It's all good. I have very thick skin.


----------



## jropo

SawTroll said:


> Yep, but it obviously is the wrong one, as I don't believe there are much hope for a good result from those cylinders.



Maybe so, but I believe that Randy will do what he can to make sure that this thing is a runner.
Looks like he is addressing the design flaws the best he can.




7sleeper said:


> How about a vid of another 2 cylinder chainsaw if Randy is not providing another video in the meantime.
> 
> [video=dailymotion;xvj8hp]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvj8hp_dolmar-cc-2_auto[/video]
> 
> 7



Yeah thats cool!
Looks like Mc Bobs Copperhead in a way.
I wonder if Aaen could make pipes for that, now that would be neat!


----------



## Mastermind

Chris J. said:


> Niko, I think that Randy took on the 610EVL as a fun project. If I'm reading the relative posts (that takes some serious sifting) correctly, the owner sent the saw to Randy as something of an experiment, kind of a 'see what you do' deal.
> 
> 
> Bisquits--Anybody got any milk/cream gravy to go with 'em? How about some scrambled eggs & thick sliced bacon?
> 
> Charles Webbster is actually Charles Webb, A/K/A dh1984.
> 
> Jon is Randy's SIL (already noted). Jon likes old magnesium saws, I think that he's building a nice collection of vintage Homelites.



Chris my friend, your powers of observation are quite astute. 

This saw's owner had knee surgery and thought this build and resulting thread would be entertaining........I hope we have provided that. 

I hope to net some really good gains with this project......but most important in my little work saw building world is that the saw remains totally useable and is still durable. That's the reason we opted to have the crankshaft welded. 

I may not always build the fastest saws there are out there.....having them last in a work environment is more important to me than total speed in the cut. I would rather leave some on the table than have the saw come apart in a few months. 

Ambull (JP) sent his Echo twin here too.......when the object of this thread is complete we will have JP's stock saw to compare it to. That should tell us what we gained. I only hope we don't go backward. 

On the biscuits......my wife makes these super light......hover over the plate type biscuits that are best served with butter and honey. Gravy is for fried potatoes.....and bacon rules.


----------



## nmurph

Mastermind said:


> ..On the biscuits......my wife makes these super light......hover over the plate type biscuits that are best served with butter and honey. Gravy is for fried potatoes.....and bacon rules.



Honey is for bees. Biscuits are best covered with fresh churned butter and fresh-made cane syrup (no corn syrup, please!!)!!!


----------



## jerrycmorrow

nmurph said:


> Honey is for bees. Biscuits are best covered with fresh churned butter and fresh-made cane syrup (no corn syrup, please!!)!!!



got to disagree with yall.
biscuits are BEST served under a laraping heap of sausage gravy. only to be eaten with honey or syrup if there's no gravy. definitely goes well with about a pound of juicy, not crisp, bacon though.


----------



## nmurph

jerrycmorrow said:


> got to disagree with yall.
> biscuits are BEST served under a laraping heap of sausage gravy. only to be eaten with honey or syrup if there's no gravy. definitely goes well with about a pound of juicy, not crisp, bacon though.



Bacon is good, but a spicey sausage is better. You get sweet, salty, and spicey...doesn't get any better.


----------



## DSS

I got y'all going, didn't I??

















I'm sorry, but this is how you eat biscuits....wif molasses






Who cares about the ####ing saw.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

DSS said:


> I got y'all going, didn't I??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about the ####ing saw.



that bacon is perfectly cooked and the b&g looks good too. they really hate to see me coming at the local buffet; always give everyone in my party first dibs before i hit the bacon cause their gonna have to cook some more. yes, now i'm hungry. what saw?


----------



## Jimmy in NC




----------



## russhd1997

Mastermind said:


> On the biscuits......my wife makes these super light......hover over the plate type biscuits that are best served with butter and honey. Gravy is for fried potatoes.....and bacon rules.





nmurph said:


> Honey is for bees. Biscuits are best covered with fresh churned butter and fresh-made cane syrup (no corn syrup, please!!)!!!





jerrycmorrow said:


> got to disagree with yall.
> biscuits are BEST served under a laraping heap of sausage gravy. only to be eaten with honey or syrup if there's no gravy. definitely goes well with about a pound of juicy, not crisp, bacon though.



I have to disagree with all of you. We eat biscuits wit butter and maple syrup with sausage on the side. Real maple syrup not the fake ####! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Warped5

377 posts (or so) and we haven't even started to reassemble the saw yet. I don't think Saw Troll minds one bit.


... but my 'bad' cholesterol has gone up 15 points by just reading this thread today. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

Go Echo.......

And Bacon......

And Pie Of Course......

:msp_smile:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Mastermind said:


> And Pie Of Course......
> 
> :msp_smile:


----------



## rmh3481

My O My that Pecan Pie looks good!


----------



## husqvarnaguy

rmh3481 said:


> My O My that Pecan Pie looks good!



Possum pie is better.


----------



## russhd1997

Rhubarb


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

rmh3481 said:


> My O My that Pecan Pie looks good!



I cant eat store bought ones after having my wife's homemade pecan pies. Just no comparison in flavor.


----------



## Hddnis

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I cant eat store bought ones after having my wife's homemade pecan pies. Just no comparison in flavor.




I'm in the same boat, can't beat my wife's homemade anything. I can't believe what an uncultured ruffian I was before I met her; I used to eat anything and prefered junk food. Not anymore!

Darn! I just participated in a thread derail!

I'll go say two hail Dolmars and fix two Echos. Wait! All my Echos run fine, guess I'll have to fix two broken Huskys instead.





Mr. HE


----------



## russhd1997

Hddnis said:


> I'm in the same boat, can't beat my wife's homemade anything. I can't believe what an uncultured ruffian I was before I met her; I used to eat anything and prefered junk food. Not anymore!
> 
> Darn! I just participated in a thread derail!
> 
> I'll go say two hail Dolmars and fix two Echos. Wait! All my Echos run fine, guess I'll have to fix two broken Huskys instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



This is a Mastermind thread. Hijacking is permitted especially if you hijack it with pie! :msp_w00t:


----------



## BrocLuno

*Uh huh ...*



SawTroll said:


> That's your problem, not much more to say about that.



Yeah, well you're the troll, not me :chatter: 

How many saws you got with adjustable oilers and inexpensive parts on the Net?

You don't like Echos, why are you here? 

You just like stirring the pot :jester: 

Glad I ain't you :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mastermind

russhd1997 said:


> This is a Mastermind thread. Hijacking is permitted especially if you hijack it with pie! :msp_w00t:



Amen!!!!!!


----------



## GA_Boy

DSS said:


> I got y'all going, didn't I??



I like my bacon around a big piece of cow


----------



## redunshee

russhd1997 said:


> I have to disagree with all of you. We eat biscuits wit butter and maple syrup with sausage on the side. Real maple syrup not the fake ####! :msp_thumbsup:



Ah yes, Real syrup. Preferably Vermont made.


----------



## russhd1997

redunshee said:


> Ah yes, Real syrup. Preferably Vermont made.



The best stuff comes from Loudon, New Hampshire. 

Making maple syrup is one of my hobbies. :msp_smile:


----------



## Eccentric

russhd1997 said:


> The best stuff comes from Loudon, New Hampshire.
> 
> Making maple syrup is one of my hobbies. :msp_smile:



That ALMOST makes up for you're mentioning rhubarb here when people are talking about GOOD food. Pies made with that vile, nasty weed do NOT belong with all these other fine foods....

How far are you from Keene, NH? My FIL lives in that area. Great guy. Too bad he and my step-MIL are so damn far away, while the MIL and the evil step-FIL are relatively close in Las Vegas....:bang:


----------



## russhd1997

Eccentric said:


> That ALMOST makes up for you're mentioning rhubarb here when people are talking about GOOD food. Pies made with that vile, nasty weed do NOT belong with all these other fine foods....
> 
> How far are you from Keene, NH? My FIL lives in that area. Great guy. Too bad he and my step-MIL are so damn far away, while the MIL and the evil step-FIL are relatively close in Las Vegas....:bang:



I'm about an hour and a half to the northeast of Keene. If you come up to your FILs you could bring the family over for a visit.


----------



## DSS

Eccentric said:


> That ALMOST makes up for you're mentioning rhubarb here when people are talking about GOOD food. Pies made with that vile, nasty weed do NOT belong with all these other fine foods....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that. Got some strawberries in there for Jeff too.


----------



## parrisw

DSS said:


> Eccentric said:
> 
> 
> 
> That ALMOST makes up for you're mentioning rhubarb here when people are talking about GOOD food. Pies made with that vile, nasty weed do NOT belong with all these other fine foods....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that. Got some strawberries in there for Jeff too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhubarb pie rules! especially with strawberries.
Click to expand...


----------



## 7sleeper

We need a mod here soon to condem all pie presenters with the order to send out pies ot all who watch this thread! Man I am hungry!

7


----------



## Gologit

7sleeper said:


> We need a mod here soon to condem all pie presenters with the order to send out pies ot all who watch this thread! Man I am hungry!
> 
> 7



Nope. We'll moderate a lot of things but when it comes to pie you guys are on your own.


----------



## DSS

parrisw said:


> Rhubarb pie rules! especially with strawberries.



Finally. Must be a canuck thing.


----------



## Mastermind

Gologit said:


> Nope. We'll moderate a lot of things but when it comes to pie you guys are on your own.



Repped!


----------



## nstueve

parrisw said:


> DSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rhubarb pie rules! especially with strawberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strait rhubarb with a crumble top for me!
Click to expand...


----------



## fatboymoe

I vote for Gooseberry pie. My mom made the best. I really miss having it for my birthday..


----------



## russhd1997

DSS said:


> Finally. Must be a canuck thing.



Nope! We like strawberry rhubarb down here in New Hampshiristan too! Not just pie either! I got some strawberry rhubarb jam in my sammich. :msp_smile:


----------



## redunshee

russhd1997 said:


> The best stuff comes from Loudon, New Hampshire.
> 
> Making maple syrup is one of my hobbies. :msp_smile:



Yea, guess its like the old Coors beer mystique. Mentally its better when you can't get it. I've helped my buddy in VT. make a lot of syrup. 1400 gals. He uses an RO however to reduce boiling time. Even has a vacuum pump to draw the syrup down the lines to the holding tank. Guess that's why I like it so much. Lot of hard work and time consuming. Great on Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## russhd1997

redunshee said:


> Yea, guess its like the old Coors beer mystique. Mentally its better when you can't get it. I've helped my buddy in VT. make a lot of syrup. 1400 gals. He uses an RO however to reduce boiling time. Even has a vacuum pump to draw the syrup down the lines to the holding tank. Guess that's why I like it so much. Lot of hard work and time consuming. Great on Vanilla ice cream.



I've got that stuff too. Vacuum to get the sap and the RO to make it sweet. 

Yup, great on vanilla ice cream but even better on maple walnut. :msp_smile:


----------



## Eccentric

russhd1997 said:


> I'm about an hour and a half to the northeast of Keene. If you come up to your FILs you could bring the family over for a visit.



Sounds like a plan. I'll add you to the list of folks we'll go see the next time we're out that way. I'll give you a heads up when we're in the planning stage.:msp_thumbsup:



DSS said:


> Take that. Got some strawberries in there for Jeff too.





parrisw said:


> Strait rhubarb with a crumble top for me!



*DISLIKE*



russhd1997 said:


> Nope! We like strawberry rhubarb down here in New Hampshiristan too! Not just pie either! I got some strawberry rhubarb jam in my sammich. :msp_smile:



If/when we stop by to visit you...........I'll stick to the maple syrup and skip the rhubarb jam...


----------



## wilsonishere

*Back on track*

So how is the 610 coming along, as a owner of one of these saw I am very interested in this project. My saw is not a shelf queen it gets used quiet a bit, my philosophy is if I can not use it then I wont own it. So if this works out you mite get to play with another one. Also have you thought of upgrading the reed valves with carbon fiber? I have played with a few old two stroke engines (a couple of dirt bikes, a few three wheelers and even a old lawnboy mower) and found that if you can get a more responsive material for the reed you can make better power, just a thought.


----------



## Mastermind

wilsonishere said:


> So how is the 610 coming along, as a owner of one of these saw I am very interested in this project. My saw is not a shelf queen it gets used quiet a bit, my philosophy is if I can not use it then I wont own it. So if this works out you mite get to play with another one. Also have you thought of upgrading the reed valves with carbon fiber? I have played with a few old two stroke engines (a couple of dirt bikes, a few three wheelers and even a old lawnboy mower) and found that if you can get a more responsive material for the reed you can make better power, just a thought.



I've been thinking about a different reed material too. I can't find enough info on what I need to get to cut the petals from though. 

I have a few other projects in the wings that I would be interested in carbon reeds for. 

The Solo 681 crank is being done first.....that saw has been here longer so that's the way it should. It was out of phase and out of alinement. That saw wouldn't have ran long in the condition it was in.


----------



## Warped5

Mastermind said:


> I've been thinking about a different reed material too. I can't find enough info on what I need to get to cut the petals from though.
> 
> I have a few other projects in the wings that I would be interested in carbon reeds for.
> 
> The Solo 681 crank is being done first.....that saw has been here longer so that's the way it should. It was out of phase and out of alinement. That saw wouldn't have ran long in the condition it was in.



There's a bit of info around here on alternative materials for reeds:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/98942.htm

Seem to recall some discussion on them in the Pioneer thread; I think maybe Arrowhead & Lee know a bit about them too.


----------



## wilsonishere

What I have done in the past is by a set of carbon fiber reeds for a dirt bike. Just measure the one currently in the saw and get a set that is bigger if you have a dirt bike dealer in the area just go in and compare with what they have on the shelf then you can order a reed replacement set for the cage that you will use as that is cheaper then a whole set plus cage) then cut them down to size to fit the stock cages (a dremel tool works great for this as carbon is tough stuff so don't worry) and drill your holes in them to fit. Sand the edges down till smooth trying to keep off of the centers as much as possible. You will gain rpm and response from the engine with this mod as they will control the air going in better. I have never had a carbon reed break but like you if it did I suspect there would be less damage to the engine then as with a steel reed.


----------



## Metals406

Didn't Brad have some custom reeds cut out by a company? I seem to remember a thread on it.


----------



## Warped5

Metals406 said:


> Didn't Brad have some custom reeds cut out by a company? I seem to remember a thread on it.




.... but Brad also uses the dishwasher to clean saw parts and takes pix of those saws in the kitchen.


I MIGHT be wrong, but I'm thinkin' he made reeds out of a pancake flipper or a pie pan.


----------



## Metals406

Warped5 said:


> .... but Brad also uses the dishwasher to clean saw parts and takes pix of those saws in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> I MIGHT be wrong, but I'm thinkin' he made reeds out of a pancake flipper or a pie pan.



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS

Metals406 said:


> Didn't Brad have some custom reeds cut out by a company? I seem to remember a thread on it.



Someone had some custom Pioneer reeds cut by Boyesen( pretty sure that isn't spelled right).


----------



## SawTroll

Warped5 said:


> .... but Brad also uses the dishwasher to clean saw parts and takes pix of those saws in the kitchen. ....



Nothing wrong with that, it doesn't harm anything! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Mastermind

DSS said:


> Someone had some custom Pioneer reeds cut by Boyesen( pretty sure that isn't spelled right).



Ed did I think, and Boyesen sells Pioneer P50 reeds.....I just bought a set. They aren't carbon fiber though....


----------



## thomas1

Boyesen Karting and emu racing page

Custom reeds. Crafted your way. To your spec.

Call for a quote.


----------



## Trx250r180

thomas1 said:


> Boyesen Karting and emu racing page
> 
> Custom reeds. Crafted your way. To your spec.
> 
> Call for a quote.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair

Good part starts about 12 seconds in. Gets better toward the end too. :msp_tongue:

Pie dont work if you dont let it :msp_tongue::msp_thumbup:

[video=youtube_share;lz1AnLn6f04]http://youtu.be/lz1AnLn6f04[/video]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

any new news concerning thishere saw?


----------



## Jacob J.

DSS said:


> Someone had some custom Pioneer reeds cut by Boyesen( pretty sure that isn't spelled right).



For a Bovine, you do fine.


----------



## Scooterbum

Mastermind said:


> Ed did I think, and Boyesen sells Pioneer P50 reeds.....I just bought a set. They aren't carbon fiber though....



Give them a call, they'll cut them out of carbon fiber. A lot stiffer reed.
Or you can just buy the sheet material and cut your own.
Pretty salty on price though if by the sheet.

Another way is to just double up on your reeds.


----------



## Mastermind

jerrycmorrow said:


> any new news concerning thishere saw?



No crankshaft yet........

Wiggs is real slow.......but he does crappy work so we let that slide.


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> No crankshaft yet........
> 
> Wiggs is real slow.......but he does crappy work so we let that slide.



I have an extra crankshaft...it's not welded though.


----------



## Mastermind

Jacob J. said:


> I have an extra crankshaft...it's not welded though.



Good to know....in case we kill one.


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> Good to know....in case we kill one.



I doubt you will...


----------



## jerrycmorrow

crappy work is always worth the wait.


----------



## Mastermind

jerrycmorrow said:


> crappy work is always worth the wait.



I talked to Jer last night. The Solo 681 crank is bent and was out of phase. I asked him to get it done first and it's being a pain. I think he's gonna be able to true up the SOB though. 

After everything he has told me about this Solo crankshaft I'm seeing why they don't hold up. IMO it may not be necessarily because they are weak by design, just a case of being so far out of phase and alinement that they vibrate apart.


----------



## rburg

I am glad he got something done at work besides texting with me.


----------



## Mastermind

rburg said:


> I am glad he got something done at work besides texting with me.



Yeah that's mostly when I talk to him.....while he's at work. I'm using the term "work" loosely here.


----------



## Scooterbum

Hey Randy
Since you have a flock of kids down there, take a look at this.
http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/217198.htm#post4002388


----------



## rburg

I am on 3rds this week so I knew it would be a good time to learn something from Wiggs.


----------



## Mastermind

Scooterbum said:


> Hey Randy
> Since you have a flock of kids down there, take a look at this.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/217198.htm#post4002388



That's cool Steve. I'm gonna send that link around to some folks that have little ones. Our grand kids are already getting to old to enjoy Santa.


----------



## Saw Dr.

Mastermind said:


> Yeah that's mostly when I talk to him.....while he's at work. I'm using the term "work" loosely here.



At least you guys can get a conversation in. I have been trying to finish a phone call with Jer for 3 weeks now. I suppose there are worse problems than being too busy.


----------



## rburg

I have read on the internet that Wiggs is a genius. He seems to know a lot about Meteors too.


----------



## 7sleeper

rburg said:


> I have read on the internet *that Wiggs is a genius*. He seems to know a lot about Meteors too.



Now genius is totally out of the line. Everyone here feels sorry for him. That's why so many send their stuff to him for repair, etc. so he doesn't feel excluded from the group!  

7


----------



## Mastermind

rburg said:


> I have read on the internet that Wiggs is a genius. He seems to know a lot about Meteors too.



There's a feller on here with the user name of Genius. 

Poor guy........ain't smart enough to find his ass with both hands stuck in his back pockets. :msp_unsure:


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> There's a feller on here with the user name of Genius.
> 
> Poor guy........ain't smart enough to find his ass with both hands stuck in his back pockets. :msp_unsure:



How did you know his hands were stuck in his pockets? He may starve to death.


----------



## Mastermind

thomas1 said:


> How did you know his hands were stuck in his pockets? He may starve to death.



I heard (now this from a guy that heard it from another feller that said he was just looking out for the good of the community) that he was so dumb he couldn't figure out how to get his hands back out of his pockets. Now of course I have no way of knowing if this is true, but after reading many of the posts "Genius" has made over the last few months I can see how this could be believed. :msp_tongue:


----------



## brokenbudget

so....
did this saw make it to the dumpster yet?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

brokenbudget said:


> so....
> did this saw make it to the dumpster yet?:hmm3grin2orange:



Still waiting for the crank......


----------



## young

Mastermind said:


> Still waiting for the crank......



tell jeremy to hurry up


----------



## Mastermind

young said:


> tell jeremy to hurry up



Yeah.......


----------



## mbbushman

Following this thread with great interest. I just bought a rental property a few weeks back, and what did I find in the snow behind the shed? That's right, a CST- 610 EVL  I had no idea what I had, but a bit of research filled me in quick. I haven't had time to check it out yet, but I sure hope it's a runner.


----------



## rms61moparman

Mastermind said:


> Still waiting for the crank......





young said:


> tell jeremy to hurry up





HEY..............
Youens quit pressuring my little buddy!!!
He is busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest!!!
And besides...
Perfection doesn't come instantly!


Mike


----------



## young

rms61moparman said:


> HEY..............
> Youens quit pressuring my little buddy!!!
> He is busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest!!!
> And besides...
> Perfection doesn't come instantly!
> 
> 
> Mike



but it doesnt take a million year neither.


----------



## rms61moparman

young said:


> but it doesnt take a million year neither.







It's worth the wait for me to know that when Randy gets it back in his hands, it WILL be right!!!


Mike


----------



## wigglesworth

young said:


> tell jeremy to hurry up



16 hour days suck muh friend. 

I've been workin my regular midnight shift, then puttin in 5-6 hours at the sawmill. I suppose there will be plenty of time to sleep when I'm dead, huh?


----------



## Jacob J.

wigglesworth said:


> 16 hour days suck muh friend.
> 
> I've been workin my regular midnight shift, then puttin in 5-6 hours at the sawmill. I suppose there will be plenty of time to sleep when I'm dead, huh?



You have to pay for another set of ATVs for the kids eventually.


----------



## wigglesworth

Jacob J. said:


> You have to pay for another set of ATVs for the kids eventually.



Yea. The oldest is already up to 110lbs. Hes about to outgrow the 90cc already....


----------



## 7sleeper

wigglesworth said:


> Yea. The oldest is already up to 110lbs. Hes about to outgrow the 90cc already....



Stop feeding them, then you won't have to upgrade so soon......:msp_scared: 


I hope I get a christmas present this year...

7


----------



## rburg

I am glad to see the crank welder is still hard at work. I hope you survive your 2 jobs.


----------



## wigglesworth

rburg said:


> I hope you survive your 2 jobs.



Me too...


----------



## Nardoo

Jeremey, my Ma always said if something is good it is worth waiting for. She was right.

Al.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wigglesworth said:


> 16 hour days suck muh friend.
> 
> I've been workin my regular midnight shift, then puttin in 5-6 hours at the sawmill. I suppose there will be plenty of time to sleep when I'm dead, huh?



i agree but i think you'd agree that it beats the somewhat recent situation you experienced. also, while no explanation was necessary regarding the crank, it was nonetheless very much appreciated. taking care of family and business always has top priority. merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## DSS

Mastermind said:


> *That table was one of those cheap chink jobs* with some crappy rubber grout in the tiles. I refinished it with polyurethane and flipped the top over. Then I did my own tile job on it. It matches the kitchen counter tops.
> 
> Note the paper towel?



I missed this the first time through. Apparently you even use aftermarket furniture. A chink table?:msp_confused:

Have you no shame


----------



## Mastermind

DSS said:


> I missed this the first time through. Apparently you even use aftermarket furniture. A chink table?:msp_confused:
> 
> *Have you no shame*



Nope.


----------



## thomas1

DSS said:


> I missed this the first time through. Apparently you even use aftermarket furniture. A chink table?:msp_confused:
> 
> Have you no shame





DSS said:


> Pull your skirt down. Your agenda is showing.



Hello, pot...


----------



## Warped5

456 posts and the saw isn't even going back together yet.


Has to be some sorta record.


----------



## Mastermind

Warped5 said:


> 456 posts and the saw isn't even going back together yet.
> 
> 
> Has to be some sorta record.



We makes good threads and stuff. :msp_smile:


----------



## RVALUE

Warped5 said:


> 456 posts and the saw isn't even going back together yet.
> 
> 
> Has to be some sorta record.



This thread will have started what will become the very thing it sought to point out. This thread begot the onslaught of perpetual posts that continue to breathe life and posts to the thread, and not contribute to the actual point of the thread.

A sort of perpetual life. Of sorts.


----------



## Nardoo

RVALUE said:


> This thread will have started what will become the very thing it sought to point out. This thread begot the onslaught of perpetual posts that continue to breathe life and posts to the thread, and not contribute to the actual point of the thread.
> 
> A sort of perpetual life. Of sorts.



I think you mean _begat._

I am drinking single malt tonight too.:msp_smile:


Al.


----------



## BrocLuno

Life is a miracle. This thread is just one form


----------



## RVALUE

Nardoo said:


> I think you mean _begat._
> 
> I am drinking single malt tonight too.:msp_smile:
> 
> 
> Al.



I stand appropriately corrected!


----------



## Nardoo

RVALUE said:


> I stand appropriately corrected!



Yes, but why do I feel so dirty? Sorry.


Al.


----------



## Mastermind

Nardoo said:


> Yes, but why do I feel so dirty? Sorry.
> 
> 
> Al.



It's from hanging out with us. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Chris J.

Nardoo said:


> I think you mean _begat._
> 
> I am drinking single malt tonight too.:msp_smile:
> 
> 
> Al.



My F&MIL have a sealed bottle of Glenlivet French Oak Reserve 15 Year Old Single Malt Whisky in their closet. Neither of them should drink, dementia & alzheimer's resepctively, & I haven't had a drink in over five years. One of these days I going to "remove" it, and get it into the hands of someone who knows how to properly enjoy a nice single malt--neat, as in no ice , no mix (although some folks swear by adding splash of spring water).

The Glenlivet

**********************************************************************
What is this thread about? Oh, yeah, how goes the progress on the Echo CST-610EVL?


----------



## Dan_in_WI

Chris J. said:


> What is this thread about? Oh, yeah, how goes the progress on the Echo CST-610EVL?



They're waiting for the pie or something...


----------



## rburg

I ran a chainsaw this week. I hope this will keep the thread from being moved to the otf.


----------



## TRI955

opcorn:


----------



## russhd1997

Dan_in_WI said:


> They're waiting for the pie or something...



Plus, Bacon! :msp_drool:


----------



## Mastermind

rburg said:


> I ran a chainsaw this week. I hope this will keep the thread from being moved to the otf.



Muffler Mods.....


----------



## Walt41

How you gonna keep em skeeters out yer house if ya keep cuttin up all yer winda screens fer muff projects


----------



## LegDeLimber

Mosquitos getting in the house?

Could just use 16-1 mix in a hand held leaf blower (exhaust's in the pipe) and keep it pointed in the front door, fer ventilation.


----------



## Nardoo

Chris J. said:


> My F&MIL have a sealed bottle of Glenlivet French Oak Reserve 15 Year Old Single Malt Whisky in their closet. Neither of them should drink, dementia & alzheimer's resepctively, & I haven't had a drink in over five years. One of these days I going to "remove" it, and get it into the hands of someone who knows how to properly enjoy a nice single malt--neat, as in no ice , no mix (although some folks swear by adding splash of spring water).
> 
> The Glenlivet
> 
> **********************************************************************
> What is this thread about? Oh, yeah, how goes the progress on the Echo CST-610EVL?




Chris, I have had three of those Echo 610's but I never enjoyed them as much as I would a bottle of The Glenlivet. I just love good single malt. In fact I am enjoying some delicious Glen Fiddoch right now but I am afraid, as it is nudging 95 degrees here, I have a chunk or two of ice in it. Forgive me. Please give it to some old geezer (like the dudes up in the Poulan thread) so it will be enjoyed as the distiller intended. I am sure they will toast you and your elderly parents in law.


Al.


----------



## SawTroll

russhd1997 said:


> Plus, Bacon! :msp_drool:



Looks like that's more important than anything else in this thread! :cool2:


----------



## SawTroll

Mastermind said:


> Muffler Mods.....
> 
> ......



Get rid of those silly spark screens! :msp_thumbsup:


OK, I know there are rules somewhere....


----------



## Nardoo

Mastermind said:


> Muffler Mods.....



Nice. I went past those muffler mods some time ago. I am into pipes now. Get lots and lots of extra power. Lots....






Al.


----------



## barneyrb

Chris J. said:


> My F&MIL have a sealed bottle of Glenlivet French Oak Reserve 15 Year Old Single Malt Whisky in their closet. Neither of them should drink, dementia & alzheimer's resepctively, & I haven't had a drink in over five years. One of these days I going to "remove" it, and *get it into the hands of someone who knows how to properly enjoy a nice single malt*--neat, as in no ice , no mix (although some folks swear by adding splash of spring water).
> 
> The Glenlivet
> 
> **********************************************************************
> What is this thread about? Oh, yeah, how goes the progress on the Echo CST-610EVL?



Trade ya for it....jus sayin......


----------



## Chris J.

Has anyone tried putting some cooked bacon in a glass of single malt whisky (not a mispelling)?

Or maybe brushed their bacon with some nice single malt whisky?


Al, it's my understanding that if you know what you're doing using the right ice cubes, the ice won't melt in alcohol, but will cool the drink :dunno:. I never had any luck with that using ice cubes from my fridge freezer. I used to use the frozen plastic rings, but was too cheap to buy the nice glass balls. A black russian chilled without watering it down = Mmmmm! For me when it came to bourbon or whisky, neat was the way to go.

Randy/barneyrb, maybe if we lived closer :msp_tongue:.


----------



## Nardoo

SawTroll said:


> Get rid of those silly spark screens! QUOTE]
> 
> I thought they was to keep the mud wasps out.......


----------



## Nardoo

Chris J. said:


> Al, it's my understanding that if you know what you're doing using the right ice cubes, the ice won't melt in alcohol, but will cool the drink :dunno:. I never had any luck with that using ice cubes from my fridge freezer. I used to use the frozen plastic rings, but was too cheap to buy the nice glass balls. A black russian chilled without watering it down = Mmmmm! For me when it came to bourbon or whisky, neat was the way to go.



Chris, I have it worked out - you gotta drink it quick before the ice gets a chance to melt. See, not just a pretty face.........:msp_smile:



Al.


----------



## barneyrb

Chris J. said:


> Has anyone tried putting some cooked bacon in a glass of single malt whisky (not a mispelling)?
> 
> Or maybe brushed their bacon with some nice single malt whisky?
> 
> 
> Al, it's my understanding that if you know what you're doing using the right ice cubes, the ice won't melt in alcohol, but will cool the drink :dunno:. I never had any luck with that using ice cubes from my fridge freezer. I used to use the frozen plastic rings, but was too cheap to buy the nice glass balls. A black russian chilled without watering it down = Mmmmm! For me when it came to bourbon or whisky, neat was the way to go.
> 
> Randy/barneyrb, maybe if we lived closer :msp_tongue:.



Man, the best way for me to ENJOY a glass of single malt is 

1) Find a good single malt you like
2) Find a good cigar you like
3) Take cork out of bottle
4) Throw cork away (just kidding)
5) Pour the right amount into glass (usually 3 fingers for me)
6) Take chilled spring water and I usually just add one finger more
7) Go to nearest fireplace and find a good chair
8) Remove pocket knife from britches
9) Take cigar out of wrapper
10) Take pocket knife and cut a slit (not the end off) in the end of cigar
11) Light cigar
12) FORGET ABOUT ANYTHING ELSE IN THE WORLD and just enjoy.

Speaking of which I am late leaving for the deer camp.


----------



## Nardoo

Randy, you painted such a pretty picture. And I cannot disagree with a single point. Good hunting.:msp_smile:


----------



## timmcat

Any new status on the 610? I had to go through 4 pages to find this thread, I want it to stay on the front page.


----------



## Walt41

tWas the night before Christmas and not a saw was running,
Not a Stihl, Husky or Chinese thing for funning

Then suddenly from the porch there was a crash,
A loud thud, almost like a Troll Echo bash

Randy arrived at the door with a sigh,
To realize it was a case of pie

He read the note on the box written in Norwegian punk,
It said "give up on the Echo, they are all junk"

He dragged the case in with a smile
And quietly said, "it will still outcut your saws by a mile"


----------



## fatboymoe

Walt41,
I could only be that clever if I had a serious amount of single malt Scotch. Well done!!!!!! Merry Christmas to everyone!!!!!


----------



## hdbill

Anybody following here that wants one, new listing on the bay echo twin non runner needs some love but looks decent starting at $69.00 and 30 to ship. Better hurry before Saw Troll gets it


----------



## blsnelling

hdbill said:


> Anybody following here that wants one, new listing on the bay echo twin non runner needs some love but looks decent starting at $69.00 and 30 to ship. Better hurry before Saw Troll gets it



Yours?


----------



## hdbill

blsnelling said:


> Yours?



No not mine I found out once before that the bay and my stuff isnt a good thing in a post, Banned camp gets cold in the winter. I check the new listings about 10 times a day, thats how I gave you the heads up on the 041g


----------



## brokenbudget

i like chocolate pudding.


----------



## Scooterbum

Butterscots with Merkle Wip.................


----------



## Majorpayne

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkNimXl8YE0
11 months and 29 days


----------



## Scooterbum

Always liked this one. RIP Johhny................

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/abLyO2_P3Xk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Majorpayne

Scooterbum said:


> Always liked this one. RIP Johhny................
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/abLyO2_P3Xk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



+1


----------



## Ironhand

Was this thread originally about rebuilding a saw, or did I take a wrong turn somewhere?


----------



## Mastermind

Ironhand said:


> Was this thread originally about rebuilding a saw, or did I take a wrong turn somewhere?



Saw? What saw?????

[video=youtube;26k1-uttqbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26k1-uttqbA[/video]


----------



## Scooterbum

This is about as intense as it gets.........Morning Randy.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/SmVAWKfJ4Go" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Hard to believe it's a rock song by nine inch nails.


----------



## Mastermind

This one is new to me........

Howdy Steve. 

[video=youtube;eJlN9jdQFSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJlN9jdQFSc&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DBgF1IkgAz4GhXR7PVhf3Z[/video]


----------



## morewood

Wow!! You know we're bored when we start posting Cash videos. 34 pages of posts and only 2 at best have something to do with the saw. Some things can take a life of their own:msp_scared:

Shea

BTW-The Cash version of 'Hurt' is one of my favorites.


----------



## Scooterbum

morewood said:


> Wow!! You know we're bored when we start posting Cash videos. 34 pages of posts and only 2 at best have something to do with the saw. Some things can take a life of their own:msp_scared:
> 
> Shea
> 
> BTW-The Cash version of 'Hurt' is one of my favorites.



Could be posting a lot worse stuff:smile2::smile2:
Or that "Cow" could wander in the gate again..................


----------



## Mastermind

Scooterbum said:


> Could be posting a lot worse stuff:smile2::smile2:
> Or that "Cow" could wander in the gate again..................



After that last Cash video I saw this in the side bar.....now how did we get here again????? 

[video=youtube;CNAkbbKycCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNAkbbKycCM[/video]


----------



## Warped5

Life of its own?

Crap, this thread is a zombie by now!

500 posts and the crank isn't yet back from the guy working 60+ hrs/week upgrading a sawmill (Nice thread BTW, Wiggs!).

We've woven our way from pie through pudding and have arrived at Johnny Cash.

What's next, the fact that Oswald didn't act alone and was following orders from a guy named Roswell, whose half-brother is Jim Morrison?

:msp_scared: :msp_scared: :msp_scared:


----------



## brokenbudget

could've hand filed a new crank from scrap steel by now


----------



## Jacob J.

I guess I better get that extra crank out and boxed up...


----------



## Mastermind

Jacob J. said:


> I guess I better get that extra crank out and boxed up...



Wiggs is just a busy guy. When it gets back it will be perfect. 

[video=youtube;RxiEMpcI83E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxiEMpcI83E[/video]


----------



## Fifelaker

Mastermind said:


> Wiggs is just a busy guy. When it gets back it will be perfect.
> 
> [video=youtube;RxiEMpcI83E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxiEMpcI83E[/video]







:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## morewood

Gotta go and work on the boat trailer for a bit...fishing tomorrow This happens to be one of my favorites from the Cash.

[video=youtube;0aAeif20Vc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aAeif20Vc0[/video]

Shea


----------



## Chris J.

Mentioning Johnny Cash....

Cowsills "Folsom Prison Blues" - YouTube

[video=youtube;7s6Pq4xcwHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s6Pq4xcwHo[/video]


----------



## Mastermind

[video=youtube;hzfrOA9Valo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hzfrOA9Valo#![/video]


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Warped5 said:


> ...500 posts and the crank isn't yet back from the guy working 60+ hrs/week upgrading a sawmill (Nice thread BTW, Wiggs!)...



how's about a link to said thread?


----------



## Warped5

jerrycmorrow said:


> how's about a link to said thread?




http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/218751.htm


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Warped5 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/218751.htm



thanks ted.
velly intelesting


----------



## Mastermind

A little video while we all wait......

[video=youtube;bNqERBWaJeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNqERBWaJeM[/video]


----------



## belgian

Hey Randy, keep in mind I need to get back to work on January 2nd.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Trx250r180

:msp_mad:


----------



## blsnelling

"This thread has only been a test. This thread has been a test of the fantasy chainsaw modification system. Had there been a real saw, it would have been running by now.":jester:


----------



## excess650

brokenbudget said:


> could've hand filed a new crank from scrap steel by now



:welcome: and now :arg:

where's the 'Troll on this Echo thread?:deadhorse:

We'll all have Alzheimer's by the time this build is wrapped up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## brokenbudget

i was going to mention how similar this thread is to one of mcboobs threads......otstir:


----------



## Mastermind

brokenbudget said:


> i was going to mention how similar this thread is to one of mcboobs threads......otstir:



That hurt........ :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## brokenbudget

Mastermind said:


> That hurt........ :msp_thumbdn:



not near as much as it's going to hurt if 7-8 of us have to show up there to get this saw finished.:biggrinbounce2: 
your booze cabinet, shop and toolz won't know what hit them:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Majorpayne

Mastermind said:


> That hurt........ :msp_thumbdn:



Did it leave a mark?


----------



## Mastermind

brokenbudget said:


> not near as much as it's going to hurt if 7-8 of us have to show up there to get this saw finished.:biggrinbounce2:
> your booze cabinet, shop and toolz won't know what hit them:hmm3grin2orange:



I have no booze. Come on. 



Majorpayne said:


> Did it leave a mark?



The only mark I've ever left was in my underwear.


----------



## brokenbudget

Mastermind said:


> I have no booze. Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> The only mark I've ever left was in my underwear.



2 if you count both sides:eek2:


----------



## DSS

Scooterbum said:


> Could be posting a lot worse stuff:smile2::smile2:
> Or that "Cow" could wander in the gate again..................



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## excess650

Mastermind said:


> I have no booze. Come on.
> 
> 
> 
> The only mark I've ever left was in my underwear.



Shart you say?  You know its bad when you resort to cuttin' your drawers off....:msp_scared:


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> A little video while we all wait......
> 
> [video=youtube;bNqERBWaJeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNqERBWaJeM[/video]



I hope this one has a better ending than that Darth Vader video you put up. After 3 hours of watching it don't seem to be any better but I'm hoping the ending is better...............


----------



## wigglesworth

Guess what randy will have by the weekend....

Yea...I'm slow. :/


----------



## Warped5

wigglesworth said:


> Guess what randy will have by the weekend....
> 
> Yea...I'm slow. :/



Not slow ..... *meticulous.*


----------



## rmotoman

wigglesworth said:


> Guess what randy will have by the weekend....
> 
> Yea...I'm slow. :/



This what we've all been waiting for. Hoorah!!


----------



## milkman

It's A L I V E !!!!!!!!!


----------



## MechanicMatt

Randy??????? Can you please bring us up to speed now, Post up some fresh pics of the porting done to the cylinders, and the trick you did to the muffler to make it work with the twin cylinders of mayhem. Come on man, stoke the fire!!! Oh yeah, hope your cold goes away by the weekend so you can get this saw done! I can not wait to here the ported twin run. Ive run twins at GTG's and even a Rotory dolmar at a GTG. Can't wait to here this ported saw run!


----------



## Kenskip1

Lets gust hope it does not get lost in shipping! Ken


----------



## rms61moparman

Kenskip1 said:


> Lets gust hope it does not get lost in shipping! Ken





BITE YOUR TONGUE!!!:msp_sneaky:


Mike


----------



## Walt41

Good to see the dust being blown off this project, I have been curious what gains are in store here.

I'm also curious to see how long it takes Troll to break his New Years Resolution not to bash Echos....


----------



## jerrycmorrow

wigglesworth said:


> Guess what randy will have by the weekend....
> 
> Yea...I'm slow. :/



which weekend?


----------



## redunshee

Walt41 said:


> Good to see the dust being blown off this project, I have been curious what gains are in store here.
> 
> I'm also curious to see how long it takes Troll to break his New Years Resolution not to bash Echos....



No doubt its already broken. Wonder how much of his diatribe is real or just trying to stir the S^&%. 
Bob


----------



## Mastermind

I've been damn sick the last few days.........


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> I've been damn sick the last few days.........



Sick of waiting on updates?


----------



## Mastermind

thomas1 said:


> Sick of waiting on updates?



Flu.....


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> Flu.....



I'm thinking you meant to leave the "L" out.


----------



## Mastermind

thomas1 said:


> I'm thinking you meant to leave the "L" out.



No.....not really. :msp_smile:

I'm feeling a little better today. Not sure about going in the shop just yet though......another day of sitting around on my ass ain't looking good either though.


----------



## Walt41

That Chicken leg flu will really take ya down and mess up yer sideways balance, best to rest a bit more.


----------



## Mastermind

Walt41 said:


> That Chicken leg flu will really take ya down and mess up yer sideways balance, best to rest a bit more.



For sure!!!



Did y'all hear about the kid born with no eyelids?????



Luckily there was a surgeon with some sense in the place. 



He used the foreskins from circumcisions to make the little feller some eyelids.
































































Said he's gonna be fine............just a little cockeyed.


----------



## Warped5

*Randy started it!*

Didja hear the one about the surgeon that saved the skin from circumcisions to make a wallet?







Yah, you rub it a few times and you have a suitcase!




:yoyo:


----------



## Mastermind

Keeping this thread on topic (to keep it out of the OT area)....

Jeremy (Wiggs) trued the cranks then had a guy local to him that does bike cranks weld them. The crank guy used no filler rod and explained his experienced technique to Jer......it was all way over my head but they guy as done thousands of cranks so I'm happy.

The Solo crank was way out of phase and was also out of alinement .009".

The Echo crank was well within spec. 

The condition the Solo 681 crank was in makes me wonder if vibration plays a role in crank failure in those saws.


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> Keeping this thread on topic (to keep it out of the OT area)....
> 
> Jeremy (Wiggs) trued the cranks then had a guy local to him that does bike cranks weld them. The crank guy used no filler rod and explained his experienced technique to Jer......it was all way over my head but they guy as done thousands of cranks so I'm happy.
> 
> The Solo crank was way out of phase and was also out of alinement .009".
> 
> The Echo crank was well within spec.
> 
> The condition the Solo 681 crank was in makes me wonder if vibration plays a role in crank failure in those saws.



Is the Solo crank a typical 3 piece unit?


----------



## Mastermind

thomas1 said:


> Is the Solo crank a typical 3 piece unit?



Yes Sir it is.


----------



## Naked Arborist

RVALUE said:


> Can't help but think that with the CorreCt engineering a 2 Cylinder would be very strong. Anyone hAve An ideA why they clAim they fire simultaneously? It seems to gaIn torque they would fire opposite. It may not be super fast but It should be strong.
> 
> 
> Forgive my grammar and poor typing. I only have 1 finger and it's the wrong hand.



Hum...? Add a case wall to separate the extra crank arm you just added? hum... LOL OK that should lighten it right up. Your thinking must be thinking in 4 cycle land.


----------



## Trx250r180

3 piece just like Randys monkey suit


----------



## Mastermind

trx250r180 said:


> 3 piece just like Randys monkey suit



I have a gun ya know. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## MechanicMatt

So since you have been sitting on your bum, sick all day......................WHERE ARE THE PICS!!!

Happy to see your feeling a bit better. Im off to pick up my dads car to fix tonight, Im gonna hafta remember that there eyelid joke to tell him


----------



## Trx250r180

Mastermind said:


> I have a gun ya know. :msp_sneaky:



and a couple of my saws.........ok ill shaddup now


----------



## Walt41

.009 out of alignment does not sound like much...till it's inside of a 2 stroke. I'm thinking IF every one of them is like that they all should fail early, some might even be worse.
Glad to see they welded up the crank with a hot pass approach rather than adding material, not sure how a small crank could ever be rebalanced perfect enough to last.


----------



## Naked Arborist

SawTroll said:


> Has the Echo twin ended up in a dumpster yet, where it belonged right out of the factory?



Trolls are tough to satisfy. He's even tough on toys.


----------



## brokenbudget

Naked Arborist said:


> Trolls are tough to satisfy. He's even tough on toys.



toys are all troll owns


----------



## srcarr52

Walt41 said:


> .009 out of alignment does not sound like much...till it's inside of a 2 stroke. I'm thinking IF every one of them is like that they all should fail early, some might even be worse.
> Glad to see they welded up the crank with a hot pass approach rather than adding material, not sure how a small crank could ever be rebalanced perfect enough to last.



Single cylinder engines without a counter balance shaft can not be fully balanced. If they were fully balanced for the vertical the fore-aft vibration would be wicked enough to rip the saw out of your hands. They are usually somewhere around 1/2 balanced and I've removed a lot of weight from the counter balances without adverse effects.

0.009 out of alignment will put a lot of stress on the bearings and cause a lot of odd vibrations, resulting in an early death of the bearings or even worse.


----------



## Jacob J.

Like Randy said, there's been a lot of crank failures in the new bigger Solo saws. DolmarDan was replacing cranks in the early days and had several that the factory warrantied because they were low-hour saws. So this is likely an indicator.


----------



## Naked Arborist

bump


----------



## Eccentric




----------



## Rudedog

Eccentric said:


>



I just noticed your location. Should we now address you as Dr. Who? Time traveler and Policeman of the Universe.


----------



## Mastermind

Yeah I'm still alive. That pie brought me around.


----------



## Eccentric

Rudedog said:


> I just noticed your location. Should we now address you as Dr. Who? Time traveler and Policeman of the Universe.



Fine by me Randy. I've been called a lot worse....


----------



## Warped5

Rudedog said:


> I just noticed your location. Should we now address you as Dr. Who? Time traveler and Policeman of the Universe.



Yah ..... and better a 'circus bear' than a 'circus poodle!'


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> Yeah I'm still alive. That pie brought me around.



Happy to be of service Randy. We sure do have a lotta Randys 'round here....:cool2:


----------



## rburg

That's for sure.


----------



## barneyrb

Eccentric said:


> Happy to be of service Randy. We sure do have a lotta Randys 'round here....:cool2:





rburg said:


> That's for sure.



Yep, I'll drink to that..........


----------



## timmcat

I just got myself caught up, I see the crank has been worked on but is it back in the cases yet? BTW, nice on the hot pass, not the easiest to do but definitely the way to go on cranks. I've seen a few backyard guys pin the cranks, but that seems to me just to make them weaker.


----------



## MechanicMatt

So Randy, did you recover from your cold yet? Where is the "Two Pistons Of Fury"???


----------



## Mastermind

MechanicMatt said:


> So Randy, did you recover from your cold yet? Where is the "Two Pistons Of Fury"???



It'll be a bit yet before it gets back on the bench. It will though.....believe that. :msp_wink:


----------



## Warped5

Mastermind said:


> It'll be a bit yet before it gets back on the bench. It will though.....believe that. :msp_wink:



Hey Magellan! Is it getting back to the bench after it goes through Bolivia or something? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

Oh yea of little patience......


----------



## Mastermind

Mastermind said:


> Oh yea of little patience......



The Solo 681 (the other crank) is back together BTW. It's been here longer ya know.


----------



## tmessenger

Mastermind said:


> I have a gun ya know. :msp_sneaky:



The republicans would call that a personal freedom device.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

tmessenger said:


> The republicans would call that a personal freedom device.



not just republicans but conservative, tea drinkers too.


----------



## echoshawn

this is the thread that never ends..
it just goes on and on my friends.....
can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Mastermind

echoshawn said:


> this is the thread that never ends..
> it just goes on and on my friends.....
> can't wait to see the results!



This is one of those projects that isn't a top priority. We will get it done though.......we have so many saws here that are true work saws (money makers) that this one gets slid down the bench.


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> This is one of those projects that isn't a top priority. We will get it done though.......we have so many saws here that are true work saws (money makers) that this one gets slid down the bench.



Have I told you about my heli-swamp, carved, log home, firewood, sawmill logging for abandoned orphans without parents or shoes business?


----------



## Mastermind

thomas1 said:


> Have I told you about my heli-swamp, carved, log home, firewood, sawmill logging for abandoned orphans without parents or shoes business?



DH?????? Is that you???????


----------



## Trx250r180

i heard it was an 084 that put the echo to the backburner .........


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> DH?????? Is that you???????



Yes, look behind you. :msp_scared:


"I have a potty mouth".


----------



## thomas1

trx250r180 said:


> i heard it was an 084 that put the echo to the backburner .........



Randy and I have an understanding, he keeps the 084 for as long as he wants and I get to whine and ##### about. 

If you saw the pile of crap that he started from you'd understand that a 100 point restoration is going to take a little time.

Right, Randy? :msp_wink:


----------



## timmcat

I thought all Echo's were the priority if for nothing else than to get a rise out of the norwegian


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Pie is priority as I heard it....


----------



## thomas1

Jimmy in NC said:


> Pie is priority as I heard it....



Pieority?


----------



## Mastermind

Study and discuss.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

thomas1 said:


> Pieority?



Exactly!


----------



## fatboymoe

The crank looks great. I guess the camera makes things look 10lbs heavier. It looks pretty stout to me for a 60cc saw, but I do not doubt the experience of others stating it's inherent weakness. Can't wait for the final result and everything in between.


----------



## Mastermind

fatboymoe said:


> The crank looks great. I guess the camera makes things look 10lbs heavier. It looks pretty stout to me for a 60cc saw, but I do not doubt the experience of others stating it's inherent weakness. Can't wait for the final result and everything in between.



What I've heard Brian is that the press fit can become loose......


----------



## Warped5

fatboymoe said:


> The crank looks great. *I guess the camera makes things look 10lbs heavier.* It looks pretty stout to me for a 60cc saw, but I do not doubt the experience of others stating it's inherent weakness. Can't wait for the final result and everything in between.



Stick your nose (or a camera, in this case) close enough to *anything* and it'll look heavier!


----------



## Walt41

Mastermind said:


> Study and discuss.



I think the brown tones in the hot pass welds really bring out the subtle tan colors in the closed loop Berber style carpet.


----------



## thomas1

Walt41 said:


> I think the brown tones in the hot pass welds really bring out the subtle tan colors in the closed loop Berber style carpet.



Carpet or kitchen towel? The subtle waviness had mean leaning away from carpet.


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> Study and discuss.



I think that's a suitable replacement avatar pic for SawTroll.


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> What I've heard Brian is that the press fit can become loose......



Not anymore unless a weld breaks.........jus sayin........


----------



## Walt41

barneyrb said:


> Not anymore unless a weld breaks.........jus sayin........



Those passes are not going anywhere, I wish I could make a hot pass on a crank look that good. That is up in Srcarr52 skill level, not Walt hope it holds good luck with that level...


----------



## thomas1

I think it looks like a butterfly.


----------



## srcarr52

I think I would have used a little filler in the hot pass. Probably a 304 stainless as stainless is better for welding dissimilar steels. Even if the weld does start to crack it will act like a thousand little pins. With the nice stack of dimes weld like that you'll never see it crack right on the interference line.


----------



## Mastermind

srcarr52 said:


> I think I would have used a little filler in the hot pass. Probably a 304 stainless as stainless is better for welding dissimilar steels. Even if the weld does start to crack it will act like a thousand little pins. With the nice stack of dimes weld like that you'll never see it crack right on the interference line.



I don't know a thing about this stuff Shawn....it's way over my head. The guy that did the welding does hundreds a year so Jeremy just had him do his thang.


----------



## srcarr52

Mastermind said:


> I don't know a thing about this stuff Shawn....it's way over my head. The guy that did the welding does hundreds a year so Jeremy just had him do his thang.



I'm sure it will be fine. I'm just a smarta$$ perfectionist.


----------



## thomas1

I still think it looks like a butterfly.


----------



## russhd1997

thomas1 said:


> Pieority?



I see what you did there! :msp_w00t:


----------



## MechanicMatt

Looks great, is the saw running yet? Videos?????:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_wink:


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> I don't know a thing about this stuff Shawn....it's way over my head. The guy that did the welding does hundreds a year so Jeremy just had him do his thang.



That's the type of cat you want doing that kind of work. Someone who does specialty stuff so often, it's routine to them.


----------



## Mastermind

Jacob J. said:


> That's the type of cat you want doing that kind of work. Someone who does specialty stuff so often, it's routine to them.



He'll be seeing many more saw cranks too JJ. 

We got the Solo 681 back together. Jon fired it up today......it's not been it wood yet though. It blowing big compression and sounds really good. We used a Husqvarna 272 piston when we built it. Now that the crank pin is welded I think it will be ok.....at least I hope so. That's a lot of work and money to lose because the crank can't handle the power.


----------



## DSS

thomas1 said:


> I think it looks like a butterfly.




Ghey


----------



## DSS

thomas1 said:


> I still think it looks like a butterfly.




Still ghey. 

I have no agenda. "I have a potty mouth".


----------



## thomas1

DSS said:


> Still ghey.
> 
> I have no agenda. "I have a potty mouth".



While I understand that you have made some very difficult decisions recently, your being bi-curious doesn't make it look any less like a butterfly. 

40% is insignificant.


----------



## DSS

thomas1 said:


> While I understand that you have made some very difficult decisions recently, your being bi-curious doesn't make it look any less like a butterfly.
> 
> 40% is insignificant.




40% of a foot is insignificant. 40% of 3 inches is pretty damn significant. And stuff.


----------



## thomas1

DSS said:


> 40% of a foot is insignificant. 40% of 3 inches is pretty damn significant. And stuff.



Thank you for putting it into terms I could understand. I was getting lost in metric conversions. 

Remember, when doing a muffler mod, take your added sound level plus your no load rpm's double it and divide by pie. That will give you aftermarket significance percentage.


----------



## DSS

thomas1 said:


> Thank you for putting it into terms I could understand. I was getting lost in metric conversions.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, when doing a muffler mod, take your added sound level plus your no load rpm's double it and divide by pie. That will give you aftermarket significance percentage.




That works but you forgot to add that the number of crank bearings can affect the outcome, as well as the diameter of the cutter in a right angle handpiece. Not to mention the IQ of the person holding it. Vision clouded by tears can also play a part. 

But I loves me a good pie


----------



## Warped5

DSS said:


> But I loves me a good pie




Really?

Do you know Randy?


BTW, I think the polar bear pooped a butterfly. :jester:


----------



## thomas1

DSS said:


> That works but you forgot to add that the number of crank bearings can affect the outcome, as well as the diameter of the cutter in a right angle handpiece. Not to mention the IQ of the person holding it. Vision clouded by tears can also play a part.
> 
> But I loves me a good pie



I did without for a long time, but I recently got a couple right angle tools and I don't know how I got along without them.












Almost forgot, I picked up a couple right angle bits, too. I'm saving up for carbide, though.


----------



## DSS

Warped5 said:


> Really?
> 
> Do you know Randy?
> 
> 
> BTW, I think the polar bear pooped a butterfly. :jester:



The way he's hunched over I thought it was a microwave oven, but I'll take your word for it Ted.


----------



## thomas1

Looks more like a cocoon to me?


----------



## barneyrb

DSS said:


> The way he's hunched over I thought it was a microwave oven, but I'll take your word for it Ted.



After looking at your avitar this morning I could sure use a big ole greasy cheeseburger, all the way minus pickles, and a big slice of red onion as long as it's got a side of sweet tater fries. Wonder what I'll be having for lunch, probably your cousin.


----------



## DSS

barneyrb said:


> I love sheep



Fixed:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> He'll be seeing many more saw cranks too JJ.



He sure will, in fact I think he'll be seeing the extra 610 crank I have here soon enough.


----------



## dozerdan

Mastermind said:


> Study and discuss.




I must be missing something or maybe I cant see the picture that well. To me it looks like the lower weld on the crank almost missed joining the metal parts together, most of the weld looks way off and it will do no good.

As Shania would say " it don't impress me much"

Can we see the other welds on the crank?

Later
Dan


----------



## Mastermind

dozerdan said:


> I must be missing something or maybe I cant see the picture that well. To me it looks like the lower weld on the crank almost missed joining the metal parts together, most of the weld looks way off and it will do no good.
> 
> As Shania would say " it don't impress me much"
> 
> Can we see the other welds on the crank?
> 
> Later
> Dan



The welder of said crank says the way he does it helps prevent cracking. He purposely lead away from the joint. 

I have no way of knowing.....but this is his bidness and his bidness is booming. 

The other side looks the same way.


----------



## Walt41

Mastermind said:


> The welder of said crank says the way he does it helps prevent cracking. He purposely lead away from the joint.
> 
> I have no way of knowing.....but this is his bidness and his bidness is booming.
> 
> The other side looks the same way.



That is exactly how I have seen other ones done (all three) in my lifetime, to the best of my knowledge two are still in service and one that was in a sled is at the bottom of Lake Erie but probably not cracked...


----------



## ELECT6845

Looks good enough to me. We weld the crank pins on xs650 yamaha twins and run them on 100% Nitro Methane. Cranks always held up. I say RUN IT


----------



## dozerdan

I understand why he ran the bead and stopped it away from the joint but it still looks like the bead is way off of the joint in the lower one. The top one looks fine.
I am sure that the pin wont come out but it still looks like he missed his mark on the lower one to me.

Later
Dan


----------



## ELECT6845

dozerdan said:


> I understand why he ran the bead and stopped it away from the joint but it still looks like the bead is way off of the joint in the lower one. The top one looks fine.
> I am sure that the pin wont come out but it still looks like he missed his mark on the lower one to me.
> 
> Later
> Dan



I agree


----------



## Mastermind

dozerdan said:


> I understand why he ran the bead and stopped it away from the joint but it still looks like the bead is way off of the joint in the lower one. The top one looks fine.
> I am sure that the pin wont come out but it still looks like he missed his mark on the lower one to me.
> 
> Later
> Dan



I see what you are looking at now Dan. The lower weld is off center of the joint.


----------



## DSS

Them off center joints can affect your navigation and stuff. Just sayin.


----------



## dozerdan

ELECT6845 said:


> I agree



Glad to hear it. I thought maybe it was just the way I was looking at it.

Later
Dan


----------



## Metals406

Being that the weld isn't exactly dead center on the bottom shouldn't matter -- you can see the toes were plenty hot with good fusion.

For the guys that care about welding stuff -- for future mental reference -- it's usually a really good idea to add filler for strength. Not saying it is necessary here, but a convex bead is stronger than a concave bead.

And for welding dissimilar metals, a 309 stainless filler is okay -- a 312 is really good.

End of lesson.


----------



## srcarr52

Since the start and the end of the welds are the weakest points (most likely to start cracks) it's good that he left those off the parting line and in the cast material where it's unlikely they will start a crack.


----------



## dozerdan

Metals406 said:


> hot with good fusion.
> 
> For the guys that care about welding stuff -- for future mental reference -- it's usually a really good idea to add filler for strength. Not saying it is necessary here, but a convex bead is stronger than a concave bead.
> 
> 
> End of lesson.



I agree but I didn't say anything about that because I don't think there is enough clearance between the bead and the case for a convex bead.

Later
Dan


----------



## Hddnis

Filler metal and convex beads add weight. If you were expecting the welds to take the stresses of an operating crank you would need that kind of strength and probably a lot more welding to say the least. But this weld is kind of like an index pin on a piston ring, it just holds it in place.




Mr. HE


----------



## Metals406

Hddnis said:


> Filler metal and convex beads add weight. If you were expecting the welds to take the stresses of an operating crank you would need that kind of strength and probably a lot more welding to say the least. But this weld is kind of like an index pin on a piston ring, it just holds it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



Yup, that's why I said that a convex bead wasn't necessarily needed in this case. It was more of a thumb-rule, or point of fact for welding. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hddnis

Metals406 said:


> Yup, that's why I said that a convex bead wasn't necessarily needed in this case. It was more of a thumb-rule, or point of fact for welding. :msp_wink:





Don't worry, I was sure you knew that, mostly I was just posting to watch myself type.



Mr. HE


----------



## 7sleeper

Now that the weld has been elaborately reviewed can we see the finished product? 

7


----------



## Mastermind

7sleeper said:


> Now that the weld has been elaborately reviewed can we see the finished product?
> 
> 7



I'll post a picture of the new pistons in a day or two........we can have them reviewed next. :cool2:


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> I'll post a picture of the new pistons in a day or two........we can have them reviewed next. :cool2:



Do they look like butterflies?


----------



## Mastermind

thomas1 said:


> Do they look like butterflies?



Allegedly.


----------



## Hddnis

Mastermind said:


> I'll post a picture of the new pistons in a day or two........we can have them reviewed next. :cool2:





Any concavature we should worry about, or convexture for that matter?

I'm personally in favor of convexture and concavature in the right places. Put them together just right and you have curvy. I like curvy.





...and I like pie too.







Mr. HE


----------



## Jacob J.

thomas1 said:


> Do they look like butterflies?



They had to be passed through the digestive tract of a polar bear, like that expensive coffee where the beans are eaten and excreted by a civet cat. 

The hard part is following the polar bear around with a baggie and a scoop shovel.


----------



## DSS

Jacob J. said:


> They had to be passed through the digestive tract of a polar bear, like that expensive coffee where the beans are eaten and excreted by a civet cat.
> 
> 
> 
> The hard part is following the polar bear around with a baggie and a scoop shovel.




And that's in the summer.


----------



## thomas1

Jacob J. said:


> They had to be passed through the digestive tract of a polar bear, like that expensive coffee where the beans are eaten and excreted by a civet cat.
> 
> The hard part is following the polar bear around with a baggie and a scoop shovel.



I feel you inching closer. Do not be afraid, it's just peachy on the OTF/"I have a potty mouth" side of the fence.


----------



## thomas1

DSS said:


> And that's in the summer.



Exactly how would you know about summer?

Oh, YouTube. Duh.


----------



## Mastermind

thomas1 said:


> I feel you inching closer. Do not be afraid, it's just peachy on the OTF/"I have a potty mouth" side of the fence.



Like one big ####ed up dysfunctional family and stuff. :msp_smile:


----------



## DSS

Mastermind said:


> Like one big ####ed up dysfunctional family and stuff. :msp_smile:




HEY!!!! My functions all work.


----------



## DSS

thomas1 said:


> Exactly how would you know about summer?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, YouTube. Duh.




Yeah. I seen pictures of grass and stuff. Seems weird with no igloos.


----------



## Mastermind

DSS said:


> HEY!!!! My functions all work.



I'm sure. :cool2:


----------



## Walt41

Just put it together, otherwise Troll will be busting out his theoretical calipers, imaginary cutting bits, invisible lathe and unicorn tape measure to bash the thing.


----------



## excess650

Walt41 said:


> Just put it together, otherwise Troll will be busting out his theoretical calipers, imaginary cutting bits, invisible lathe and unicorn tape measure to bash the thing.



Just for $hit$ and giggles we should take up a collection, buy an Echo, and ship it to the Troll. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## echoshawn

excess650 said:


> Just for $hit$ and giggles we should take up a collection, buy an Echo, and ship it to the Troll. :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm in for $50... Lol. He'd have to be required to post avideo though :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind

echoshawn said:


> I'm in for $50... Lol. He'd have to be required to post avideo though :msp_biggrin:



If he ran a 600P he may convert.


----------



## echoshawn

Mastermind said:


> If he ran a 600P he may convert.



I think he wouldn't admit to liking it even if he did...:bang:

He'd be a closet echo user...


----------



## Eccentric

thomas1 said:


> I feel you inching closer. Do not be afraid, it's just peachy on the OTF/"I have a potty mouth" side of the fence.








Hey Jacob, I'll give you a ride to the OTF/OSM/"I have a potty mouth" thread. Bring Dennis along too. I've got plenty of candy for the trip. You guys aren't allergic to ether are you?..


----------



## Hddnis

Mastermind said:


> If he ran a 600P he may convert.





We could cover the labels, then claim we were a husky test lab specialist and we were looking for some field testing for an upcoming model.

He would fall in love with it, talk about this groundbreaking new saw with perfect balance and hitherto unachievable PTWR. 

PPG would be so impressed that he would visit every dealer that still lets him in the door trying to order one.

Maybe we'd never tell them, just keep it our little secret.



Mr. HE


----------



## echoshawn

Hddnis said:


> We could cover the labels, then claim we were a husky test lab specialist and we were looking for some field testing for an upcoming model.
> 
> He would fall in love with it, talk about this groundbreaking new saw with perfect balance and hitherto unachievable PTWR.
> 
> PPG would be so impressed that he would visit every dealer that still lets him in the door trying to order one.
> 
> Maybe we'd never tell them, just keep it our little secret.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



Another NW person in here? seem to be in the minority....


----------



## Hddnis

echoshawn said:


> Another NW person in here? seem to be in the minority....




Good number of us, and even more that have come and gone over the years.

I think we just spend more time actually running saws on average and less time posting about them online (on average)


That ought to stir 'em up:tongue2:



Mr. HE


----------



## echoshawn

Hddnis said:


> Good number of us, and even more that have come and gone over the years.
> 
> I think we just spend more time actually running saws on average and less time posting about them online (on average)
> 
> 
> That ought to stir 'em up:tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



Wish I was running mine more right now. I actually had to break down and... *gasp* winterize mine!!:msp_scared:

Thing I'm gonna tear into the old 500 and give it some much overdue love. I don't think the points/condenser have ever been done


----------



## sawbones

echoshawn said:


> Another NW person in here? seem to be in the minority....





Hddnis said:


> Good number of us, and even more that have come and gone over the years.
> 
> I think we just spend more time actually running saws on average and less time posting about them online (on average)
> 
> 
> That ought to stir 'em up:tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE





Unable to rep you now but worth a repost. :yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:








subscribing. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## echoshawn

sawbones said:


> Unable to rep you now but worth a repost. :yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subscribing. :biggrinbounce2:



5 evil twins on one bench????!!!????? Highly jealous!!!


----------



## excess650

Mastermind said:


> If he ran a 600P he may convert.



I was thinking CS310, except its mostly plastic.  The CS450 has a metal lower and outboard clutch, but the CS500 might have a better power to weight ratio. It wouldn't much matter because a pair of loppers would cut most of the trees they have up there in the north of Norway.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hddnis

sawbones said:


> Unable to rep you now but worth a repost. :yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:
> 
> 
> subscribing. :biggrinbounce2:




That pic is worth quoting.


I keep kicking myself for letting an Echo twin get away from me a while back. Oh well, in time I'll get another one and all will be right with the world again.




Mr. HE


----------



## timmcat

44 pages and no running 610 yet? At least the bench pics can keep it goin.


----------



## Naked Arborist

rburg said:


> I ran a chainsaw this week. I hope this will keep the thread from being moved to the otf.



I ran a chainsaw once too...

Bugs Bunny approved


----------



## Mastermind

How about an Echo video? 

[video=youtube;iJLEqBK1pIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJLEqBK1pIQ[/video]


----------



## hoeyrd2110

wrong echo in that video you must have mixed them up when uploading them:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind

hoeyrd2110 said:


> wrong echo in that video you must have mixed them up when uploading them:msp_biggrin:



Oh.......sorry. 

[video=youtube;4Yx-Sfuzr3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yx-Sfuzr3M[/video]


----------



## CATDIESEL

Mastermind said:


> How about an Echo video?
> 
> [video=youtube;iJLEqBK1pIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJLEqBK1pIQ[/video]


those new 600's are exc. runners for sure!


----------



## Mastermind

Clamshell anyone? 

[video=youtube;EHq8p-I2Fuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHq8p-I2Fuw[/video]


----------



## Mastermind

The 500 ain't bad.......

[video=youtube;m7uIPxGDDbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7uIPxGDDbg[/video]


----------



## hoeyrd2110

i hope the encore video is the one i've been waiting for


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> How about an Echo video?
> 
> [video=youtube;iJLEqBK1pIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJLEqBK1pIQ[/video]



Meh. Only has one cylinder.


----------



## Eccentric

Hey WingNut....................do you still have your 610EVL?


----------



## Warped5

Eccentric said:


> Hey WingNut....................do you still have your 610EVL?




Si ..... will be hittin' the Bay for an exciting ending on Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Pine?

I'm calling BS!


----------



## Warped5

Steve NW WI said:


> Pine?
> 
> I'm calling BS!




Brad Snelling?


----------



## rms61moparman

Steve NW WI said:


> Pine?
> 
> I'm calling BS!






Warped5 said:


> Brad Snelling?





Won't do any good to call Brad, He'll probably be on Randy's side.


Mike


----------



## Naked Arborist

I thought the 520 clam jam had the best sound. But, what do I know, just another "Piney wita saw."


----------



## dieseldave

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CnkbtFvnKWs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Stock 610. I know, it's in pine...


----------



## echoshawn

dieseldave said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CnkbtFvnKWs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Stock 610. I know, it's in pine...



Pine or not, that's still pretty big wood. Does it run as smooth as it looks like it does?


----------



## dieseldave

echoshawn said:


> Pine or not, that's still pretty big wood. Does it run as smooth as it looks like it does?



Smoother lol It's like nothing else. It will sit idling on top of a log and not fall off, and feels like an electric motor in the cut. It is heavy, though


----------



## echoshawn

dieseldave said:


> Smoother lol It's like nothing else. It will sit idling on top of a log and not fall off, and feels like an electric motor in the cut. It is heavy, though



I would love just to run one to see how it feels


----------



## Naked Arborist

excess650 said:


> Just for $hit$ and giggles we should take up a collection, buy an Echo, and ship it to the Troll. :hmm3grin2orange:



Do you think the troll would like my 4400 shelf queen?


----------



## bonkelaar

sawbones said:


> Unable to rep you now but worth a repost. :yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subscribing. :biggrinbounce2:



He's not the only one, 

Here are mine. 





In the mean time the sixt (a 600 EVL) followed me home. 

Greetings from Holland

Jos


----------



## echoshawn

the suck-o-meter is pegged.... again.... lol! 
Hey, you're closer to the troll, should take one him to run.. :yoyo:


----------



## sawbones

bonkelaar said:


> He's not the only one,
> 
> Here are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mean time the sixt (a 600 EVL) followed me home.
> 
> Greetings from Holland
> 
> Jos




no way, that looks like a photo shop or a trick camera angle. name is bas acwards on the last bar too. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bonkelaar

Trick from above

Look at the little differences i build in, took me a lot of effort. :msp_smile:






Thinking about a group picture of six but the table is under snow and maybe to short. 

greetings from Holland

Jos.


----------



## brokenbudget

:waiting:





Mastermind said:


> I'll post a picture of the new pistons in a day or two........we can have them reviewed next. :cool2:


----------



## Mastermind

brokenbudget said:


> :waiting:



Well I started getting everything together and realized the new seals and gaskets would be needed. I know.......I'm slack sometimes....

The case gasket is NLA but a set of seals will be here this week. We'll be putting it together first thing next week.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

that's what you say. 

you gonna make a case gasket?


----------



## Mastermind

jerrycmorrow said:


> that's what you say.
> 
> you gonna make a case gasket?



I'll have to it seems. 

Unless someone here has one.


----------



## bonkelaar

Mastermind said:


> I'll have to it seems.
> 
> Unless someone here has one.




I should have the gaskets but it are very little pieces, easy to cut from what i remember rebuilding my CST 600 EVL. 
I also have the base gaskets of the cylinders. 

Once took over a whole box with new 610 parts from someone in the States. They now are in Europe. 
Sending from holland cost time and people do not want to wait in this forum. 

Greetings Jos.


----------



## Mastermind

bonkelaar said:


> I should have the gaskets but it are very little pieces, easy to cut from what i remember rebuilding my CST 600 EVL.
> I also have the base gaskets of the cylinders.
> 
> Once took over a whole box with new 610 parts from someone in the States. They now are in Europe.
> Sending from holland cost time and people do not want to wait in this forum.
> 
> Greetings Jos.



Yes the case gasket isn't a big deal. I have to make gaskets for vintage saws pretty regularly......on the case gasket I'm most concerned with thickness.


----------



## bonkelaar

Mastermind said:


> Yes the case gasket isn't a big deal. I have to make gaskets for vintage saws pretty regularly......on the case gasket I'm most concerned with thickness.



I can measure if you want. 

greetings Jos.


----------



## Mastermind

bonkelaar said:


> I can measure if you want.
> 
> greetings Jos.



Yes, please do.


----------



## Majorpayne

Mastermind said:


> Yes, please do.



It is 3 little marks.


----------



## bonkelaar

Mastermind said:


> Yes, please do.



Thickness is 0.40 mm or 1/64". Paper gasket. 

Counted 7 sets of gaskets, part no. 100 242-1613 1. Can ship one. 






The two little gaskets are connected.

Greetings from Holland

Jos.


----------



## Mastermind

bonkelaar said:


> Thickness is 0.40 mm or 1/64". Paper gasket.
> 
> Counted 7 sets of gaskets, part no. 100 242-1613 1. Can ship one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two little gaskets are connected.
> 
> Greetings from Holland
> 
> Jos.



PM sent


----------



## mt.stalker

bonkelaar :yourock:
Randy 

So many good folks on this site is heartwarming. It's outstanding to see the cooperation/care/helping of bretheren worldwide , via the internet . We can make this Earth , a better place . :wave:


----------



## Naked Arborist

I do hope you had him send 2 sets. Someone is bound to need them eventually or maybe last week :msp_tongue:


----------



## barneyrb

I just have one question, when is the ETA for having a running and ported Echo Echo Echo Echo twin?


----------



## Warped5

barneyrb said:


> I just have one question, when is the ETA for having a running and ported Echo Echo Echo Echo twin?



:agree2:​


----------



## deye223

page 90 :go:


----------



## timmcat

PM sent 1/24/03 so we should have some action by 2/24/03 hopefully, right?


----------



## REJ2

timmcat said:


> PM sent 1/24/03 so we should have some action by 2/24/03 hopefully, right?



The next available 03 is ninety years from now:msp_scared:


----------



## barneyrb

REJ2 said:


> The next available 03 is ninety years from now:msp_scared:



Sounds 'bout right..........


----------



## brokenbudget




----------



## Mastermind

brokenbudget said:


>



It's on the bench for the coming week. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## brokenbudget

Mastermind said:


> It's on the bench for the coming week. :msp_thumbsup:



suuuuuuuure it is.:msp_sneaky:
you didn't say what coming week:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

brokenbudget said:


> suuuuuuuure it is.:msp_sneaky:
> you didn't say what coming week:hmm3grin2orange:



We've just gotten covered up with saws that are needed for work.......right, wrong, or indifferent we tend to slide those sort in ahead of the play saws.


----------



## fatboymoe

Mastermind said:


> We've just gotten covered up with saws that are needed for work.......right, wrong, or indifferent we tend to slide those sort in ahead of the play saws.



I wouldn't want it any other way. Work stuff ALWAYS comes first.


----------



## russhd1997

brokenbudget said:


>



:msp_mad:


----------



## brokenbudget

russhd1997 said:


> :msp_mad:



:matrix:


----------



## CST610EVL

*The 2 cylinder*

First post on the forum - thread has been interesting 

I just collected my first 610 today after many years of looking for one for right price

I need a couple of pieces of info if people don't mind too much

The CDI - flywheel airgap

A recommendable spot to buy a new CDI unit from? Preferably in USA 

Will post pics sometime in near future. Saw has excellent compression and nothing seems wrong except for CDI unit so far as I can determine. Zero spark on both plugs

Thanx in advance


----------



## gmax

CST610EVL said:


> First post on the forum - thread has been interesting
> 
> I just collected my first 610 today after many years of looking for one for right price
> 
> I need a couple of pieces of info if people don't mind too much
> 
> The CDI - flywheel airgap
> 
> A recommendable spot to buy a new CDI unit from? Preferably in USA
> 
> Will post pics sometime in near future. Saw has excellent compression and nothing seems wrong except for CDI unit so far as I can determine. Zero spark on both plugs
> 
> Thanx in advance



Welcome to the forum, is this your saw?
View attachment 278620
View attachment 278621
View attachment 278622


I thought it was mine until some prick out bid me... :msp_biggrin: , I had it in my hands 2 days before the bidding ended ..It does look nice.
For the flywheel air gap just use a business card, I cant help with the CDI unit but if you want the workshop manual send me a PM.


----------



## CST610EVL

*CDI needed*



gmax said:


> Welcome to the forum, is this your saw?
> View attachment 278620
> View attachment 278621
> View attachment 278622
> 
> 
> I thought it was mine until some prick out bid me... :msp_biggrin: , I had it in my hands 2 days before the bidding ended ..It does look nice.
> For the flywheel air gap just use a business card, I cant help with the CDI unit but if you want the workshop manual send me a PM.



I reckon I would be that prick!

I have just just spent 1 hr cleaning it, a couple of handfuls of dirt and wood dust flushed out of the works! The saw looks brand new inside the cases now!.

I tell you what bud, I get a CDI, get the whole shooting match back together and running sweet for some months - up to 1 year, have an hr cutting with it, few photos a few vids and then I sell it to you. Interested???


----------



## CST610EVL

*CDI replacement*

I have come close to exhausting all options for a CDI unit apart from calling Echo tomorrow - seems a slim chance tho


----------



## BrocLuno

CST610EVL said:


> I reckon I would be that prick!
> 
> I have just just spent 1 hr cleaning it, a couple of handfuls of dirt and wood dust flushed out of the works! The saw looks brand new inside the cases now!.
> 
> I tell you what bud, I get a CDI, get the whole shooting match back together and running sweet for some months - up to 1 year, have an hr cutting with it, few photos a few vids and then I sell it to you. Interested???



You Aussies are too far away for us to join in this buying spree. Hope that machine gets running ... They are kinda unique


----------



## BrocLuno

bonkelaar said:


> Trick from above
> 
> Look at the little differences i build in, took me a lot of effort. :msp_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about a group picture of six but the table is under snow and maybe to short.
> 
> greetings from Holland
> 
> Jos.



What part of Holland (not Michigan) - our grand-baby live in Pernis. Where abouts are you? May be coming over later this spring ...


----------



## CST610EVL

*CDI replacement*



CST610EVL said:


> First post on the forum - thread has been interesting
> 
> I just collected my first 610 today after many years of looking for one for right price
> 
> I need a couple of pieces of info if people don't mind too much
> 
> The CDI - flywheel airgap
> 
> A recommendable spot to buy a new CDI unit from? Preferably in USA
> 
> Will post pics sometime in near future. Saw has excellent compression and nothing seems wrong except for CDI unit so far as I can determine. Zero spark on both plugs
> 
> Thanx in advance



All assistance appreciated on this matter


----------



## Hddnis

CST610EVL said:


> All assistance appreciated on this matter





Might could take a few days.

Maybe start a new thread about your saw, can't hurt to get a little more attention.



Mr. HE


----------



## Mastermind

Hddnis said:


> Might could take a few days.
> 
> Maybe start a new thread about your saw, can't hurt to get a little more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



That's exactly what I would do..........pull out all the stops in your quest. :msp_wink:

Not that I mind this thread being derailed at all..... 

Got any pie?


----------



## Hddnis

Mastermind said:


> That's exactly what I would do..........pull out all the stops in your quest. :msp_wink:
> 
> Not that I mind this thread being derailed at all.....
> 
> Got any pie?






Sadly no pie as of right now. I went shopping with the wife and when I put canned pumpkin in the cart she got the hint. I told her studies said it helps a fellows libido and she put the can back on the shelf. J/K she asked me where I learn this stuff and, being the good friend to you all that I am, I told her I learned it on AS. Said the study was Masterminded by Dr. Snelling Bones, CSMD, Honerable Esquire and stuff.

She rolled her eyes and said she'd make me some cookies too. Also have a fresh batch of croysaints(sp) to eat up. I like 'em warmed with a little butter melted on top and a hot cup of fresh tea. 

Now I'm hungry.

How many fancy french homemade pastries is too many for a fellow in one night? Someone want to help me with this study?




Mr. HE


P.S. Derailed? 
P.P.S. There were tracks?


----------



## Mastermind




----------



## Rudolf73

Mastermind said:


>



Them wheels are real shinny...


----------



## CST610EVL

*Mission nearly Impossible - ECHO CST-610 EVL CDI unit*

Sorry to anyone if polluting the thread but the thought just occurred that if the CDI on the saw in this thread goes dead it will change the course of the build maybe - unless some more half dead ones are in supply

For now I have a CDI repair company looking at this issue - will report on progress as it comes to hand


----------



## russhd1997

Mastermind said:


>



What happened here? Did Genius steal some ties? :hmm3grin2orange:

Pie would be getting us back on track! 

Rhubarb


----------



## Hddnis

CST610EVL said:


> Sorry to anyone if polluting the thread but the thought just occurred that if the CDI on the saw in this thread goes dead it will change the course of the build maybe - unless some more half dead ones are in supply
> 
> For now I have a CDI repair company looking at this issue - will report on progress as it comes to hand





You're not polluting at all.

Keep us updated about the CDI rebuild, it would be good if they can be repaired. That might help with other restore project too as parts become scarce for some saws.



Mr. HE


----------



## echoshawn

*Pie!!!!*

Just something to grab attention and bump this thread:msp_wink:


----------



## gmax

View attachment 279431
:monkey:


----------



## Mastermind

I've made a set of case gaskets for the little twin, but it's still not made it back to the bench.


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> I've made a set of case gaskets for the little twin, but it's still not made it back to the bench.



Can I plan on sending mine around fall 2017?


----------



## Mastermind

Jacob J. said:


> Can I plan on sending mine around fall 2017?



Damn JJ.....that soon?


----------



## barneyrb

Jacob J. said:


> Can I plan on sending mine around fall 2017?



Sounds like that'd be pushing it


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> Damn JJ.....that soon?





barneyrb said:


> Sounds like that'd be pushing it



Well obviously that's considering if Randy doesn't take any additional work between now and then.


----------



## Warped5

Mastermind said:


> I've made a set of case gaskets for the little twin, but it's still not made it back to the bench.



Is it a bench or a _runway_? :jester:


----------



## Mastermind

barneyrb said:


> Sounds like that'd be pushing it



Yeah, that's what I'm screamin.

I've got a really sweet 372BB I'm wanting to build using a 272XP piston and a 385 carb......a nice 385XP I wanna put together too....I'm also sitting here with a few Pioneers that I'd love to wrench on.........being busy is a double edged blade sometimes.


----------



## Jacob J.

I'm keen on seeing how the 372BB turns out.


----------



## parrisw

Mastermind said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm screamin.
> 
> I've got a really sweet 372BB I'm wanting to build using a 272XP piston and a 385 carb......a nice 385XP I wanna put together too....I'm also sitting here with a few Pioneers that I'd love to wrench on.........being busy is a double edged blade sometimes.



272 piston works good, however the one I used, left not much room to widen the ports.


----------



## young

Mastermind said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm screamin.
> 
> I've got a really sweet 372BB I'm wanting to build using a 272XP piston and a 385 carb......a nice 385XP I wanna put together too....I'm also sitting here with a few Pioneers that I'd love to wrench on.........being busy is a double edged blade sometimes.



shut up you old fool, and get back to work. everytime iam on AS, you on AS. no wonder no real work gets done.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Being busy is a double edged sword. I do a lot of side work on peoples cars after I leave the dealership. Im either slow, or too busy where I forget what days I tell people to show up and what Im fixing what nights. Thankfully I somehow pull it together and fix them all. Tomorrow I gotta finish a 528i, german cars are my least favorite to work on. Funny how there saws are a blast. I gotta find somebody that can rebuild a 911 trans, anyone now of someone??? Needs synchros, grinds going into third. 


Oh yeah Blueberry pie, and vanilla ice cream!!!


----------



## Mastermind

parrisw said:


> 272 piston works good, however the one I used, left not much room to widen the ports.



I don't widen ports much anyway......should work right well for me then. 



young said:


> shut up you old fool, and get back to work. everytime iam on AS, you on AS. no wonder no real work gets done.



I didn't know you did standup. :msp_wink:


----------



## parrisw

Mastermind said:


> I don't widen ports much anyway......should work right well for me then.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you did standup. :msp_wink:



Ya, it made a really good runner actually. Surprised me, mostly all I did was set the ports in the right spots and it worked real well.


----------



## Walt41

MechanicMatt said:


> Being busy is a double edged sword. I do a lot of side work on peoples cars after I leave the dealership. Im either slow, or too busy where I forget what days I tell people to show up and what Im fixing what nights. Thankfully I somehow pull it together and fix them all. Tomorrow I gotta finish a 528i, german cars are my least favorite to work on. Funny how there saws are a blast. I gotta find somebody that can rebuild a 911 trans, anyone now of someone??? Needs synchros, grinds going into third.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah Blueberry pie, and vanilla ice cream!!!



Matt, I have never done a 911 tranny but I know of a few guys that got caught in the syncro trap, they went into the project with a budget of 2k and when the trans guy opened them up they ended up needing gearsets etc, I've heard horror stories of over 4k! If it were me I would get an exchange price on a rebuilt unit, I know it will ding the resale value but might be cheaper if they are just looking to get it done.


----------



## Mastermind

Mastermind said:


> The "jumbo" muffler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is where sadness struck......



How about an update?


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> How about an update?



Has Jon had a chance to finish this one up, yet?


----------



## Mastermind

Jon made a mistake right here.........bad part was he didn't even notice. 






Do you see it?


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> Jon made a mistake right here.........bad part was he didn't even notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see it?



Rods in the wrong directions?


----------



## glock37

Ok I'll give up ?


----------



## MechanicMatt




----------



## echoshawn

Rods in wrong cylinder?


----------



## Walt41

Should the crank be the other way? Should it even fit in backward? Why is it called Dutch apple pie?


----------



## Roll Tide

opcorn:


----------



## nmurph

no crankcase gasket?


----------



## Walt41

Scratch that I see it now, he ate your slice.


----------



## Rudolf73

Yup the rods are the wrong way round


----------



## brokenbudget

switched the 2 small gaskets.

nope that's not it!


----------



## Trx250r180

Looks like what i did on a 440 when i was in a hurry,threaded end of crank on the sprocket side of cases,i had the top on before i noticed though


----------



## Mastermind

Yep......the rods are in the wrong holes. 

You can see it good here.






After he snapped this pic he said "Son Of A #####!!!!!!" "Randy......You ain't gonna believe this ####".


----------



## Mastermind

trx250r180 said:


> Looks like what i did on a 440 when i was in a hurry,threaded end of crank on the sprocket side of cases,i had the top on before i noticed though



The crank is in the case right........but it still had to be split back apart. :msp_sad:


----------



## echoshawn

Mastermind said:


> The crank is in the case right........but it still had to be split back apart. :msp_sad:



At least he noticed.. lol

hopefully the gaskets were able to be saved


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> Yep......the rods are in the wrong holes.
> 
> You can see it good here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After he snapped this pic he said "Son Of A #####!!!!!!" "Randy......You ain't gonna believe this ####".



Rod in the wrong hole, happens to the best of us. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind

So after a slight delay and another set of case gaskets........

New OEM seals. We used new Nachi bearings too.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Ahh, cut him some slack, how often do you guys build two cylinder saws??? Does this mean your gonna have a video by next weekend?????


----------



## glock37

Yep i had to go back and read it right Randy said Wrong Holes ! 

LOL !


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> The crank is in the case right........but it still had to be split back apart. :msp_sad:



Interesting. I had to look at my parts saw to try and figure out what Jon had going on there...


----------



## Mastermind

echoshawn said:


> At least he noticed.. lol
> 
> hopefully the gaskets were able to be saved



We use Loctice 518 on case gaskets........ain't nothing worse than a leaky case. They were toast. 

Jon has put no telling how many cases together but this was his first twin. 



thomas1 said:


> Rod in the wrong hole, happens to the best of us. :msp_wink:



Sure.........yeah it happens.


----------



## Trx250r180

Now i see what he did there


----------



## moody

How do you post videos? I've posted links to them but you can't watch it from the thread like others


----------



## Jacob J.

Those case gaskets look like they'd be real easy to make.


----------



## Mastermind

A few more pics of the bottom end......


----------



## glock37

Jon I hope you put my Saw back together right 

It dont go backwards do it ?


----------



## Dan_in_WI

thomas1 said:


> Rods in the wrong directions?





echoshawn said:


> Rods in wrong cylinder?



+1


----------



## Mastermind

Here's a few pics of setting up to cut squish.











I couldn't use my new 3/4" boring bar......had to go back to the 3/8" one. These jugs are really small. I like em all though......long as there cute. 






I cut .030 from the squish and .030 from the bases......that set the squish at .020 

That's all we have right now. Hopefully we'll have it running before next weekend.


----------



## Mastermind

glock37 said:


> Jon I hope you put my Saw back together right
> 
> It dont go backwards do it ?



It runs real good Mike......now to get Jon to let it leave. :msp_sad:


----------



## glock37

But it has 2 Small jugs and most saw only have 1 Jug !

I like Jugs !


----------



## glock37

Well send me his and i'll give it a real good treatment it deserves !


----------



## Mastermind

glock37 said:


> Well send me his and i'll give it a real good treatment it deserves !



That old girl would need a lot more than powder to be a looker like yours. His sure is a good runner though. I put a couple tanks through it last week.....it pulls the 25" like nothing.


----------



## glock37

How do they compare ?

other than looks ?


----------



## Mastermind

glock37 said:


> How do they compare ?
> 
> other than looks ?



I've yet to get a chance to make more than a couple of cuts with yours. We have a removal job coming up in a few days.....I was hoping to use yours to buck a few up then.


----------



## glock37

Go for it


----------



## Jacob J.

So did you get replacement stock pistons? I was hoping you'd do some legwork on this one for a different piston that fit this application... umpkin:


----------



## Mastermind

Jacob J. said:


> So did you get replacement stock pistons? I was hoping you'd do some legwork on this one for a different piston that fit this application... umpkin:



We just used some thimbles.....


----------



## Jacob J.

Mastermind said:


> We just used some thimbles.....



So much for being a freeloader...


----------



## glock37

well wheres the rest of this storie its worse than a soap opera it keep going on and on ! 

you leave it for a few days and it never moves on ! 

i know Randy got into the PIE !!!!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> Yep......the rods are in the wrong holes.
> 
> You can see it good here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After he snapped this pic he said "Son Of A #####!!!!!!" "Randy......You ain't gonna believe this ####".



"Just use some lube" I think was used in another thread... it'll work out:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

Muffler time.......


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Nice work as usual Randy. It is getting there!


----------



## Roll Tide

:msp_confused:


----------



## luckydad

Roll Tide said:


> :msp_confused:



I'm tellen you that Randy's somethin ain't he !! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb

luckydad said:


> I'm tellen you that Randy's somethin ain't he !! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



We just ain't figgered out what that somfin is........


----------



## MechanicMatt

Randy, what are you going to do to make up for the removal of material on each cylinder? The exhaust ports are now closer to each other. Did you remove some material from the middle of the muffler or are you going to modify the inlets to the mufflers? Just curious????? Videos by the weekend right??!!??


----------



## glock37

We all know it aint legs !


----------



## Mastermind

MechanicMatt said:


> Randy, what are you going to do to make up for the removal of material on each cylinder? The exhaust ports are now closer to each other. Did you remove some material from the middle of the muffler or are you going to modify the inlets to the mufflers? Just curious????? Videos by the weekend right??!!??



It's just around .045 on each end Matt.......we just tweaked the muffler inlets while the muffler was apart to be sure it fit the saw properly. Easy Peasy.


----------



## srcarr52

About time you get back on this thing.


----------



## Mastermind

srcarr52 said:


> About time you get back on this thing.



Agreed


----------



## LegDeLimber

Bernzomatic torch? 

I used to have one of the old ones
that used those solidox sticks.
But that thing was expensive to use
on account of them.


----------



## lly_duramax

Nice job with the brazing Randy! I weld for a living but I haven't brazed anyting to speak of since high school.


----------



## Scooterbum

Bout' time..................:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Ok.. this thread is back on track... 

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind

LegDeLimber said:


> Bernzomatic torch?
> 
> I used to have one of the old ones
> that used those solidox sticks.
> But that thing was expensive to use
> on account of them.



Yep jeweler's torch. I just use a small oxygen tank and regulator, along with mapp gas. 



lly_duramax said:


> Nice job with the brazing Randy! I weld for a living but I haven't brazed anyting to speak of since high school.



The thin soft metal that most mufflers are made from brazes nicely.....



Jimmy in NC said:


> Ok.. this thread is back on track...
> 
> opcorn:



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

dayum, here ya go ruining a perfectly good bs thread with real saw pix. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## deye223

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ok.. this thread is back on track...
> 
> opcorn:



well thats no good we better start on the PIE


----------



## Mastermind

jerrycmorrow said:


> dayum, here ya go ruining a perfectly good bs thread with real saw pix. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## DSS

Jimmy in NC said:


> Ok.. this thread is back on track...
> 
> opcorn:



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## parrisw

Mastermind said:


> Yep jeweler's torch. I just use a small oxygen tank and regulator, along with mapp gas.
> 
> 
> 
> The thin soft metal that most mufflers are made from brazes nicely.....
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_thumbup:



I had one of those, but disliked it, ran out of gas and oxy so fast.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

DSS said:


> :msp_sneaky:



If it gets back on track you can just derail it again....no worries!


----------



## Kenskip1

What I would like to know, is after this project is completed, how much did all this cost?Was it worth all the monies put into it? Was a second mortgage really necessary?Parts alone could fill my F150 gas tank for 3 months.Labor? Well Randy is cheap labor as we are all aware.This portion of the equation is more than reasonable. This I am most certain.LOL Was the monies spent on therapy wasted?Did the case of Amsoil arrive on schedule?Ken


----------



## Mastermind

parrisw said:


> I had one of those, but disliked it, ran out of gas and oxy so fast.



I don't use the little bottles of Oxy......you're right.....they won't make it thru a brazing rod. I do use the small bottles of gas but they last a while. 



Kenskip1 said:


> What I would like to know, is after this project is completed, how much did all this cost?Was it worth all the monies put into it? Was a second mortgage really necessary?Parts alone could fill my F150 gas tank for 3 months.Labor? Well Randy is cheap labor as we are all aware.This portion of the equation is more than reasonable. This I am most certain.LOL Was the monies spent on therapy wasted?Did the case of Amsoil arrive on schedule?Ken



Cost of about 600.00


----------



## fatboymoe

Cost of about 600.00[/QUOTE]

And worth every penny!!!!


----------



## Kenskip1

Actually this is most reasonable I was thinking something in the 1 thousand area.Randy, you had better hike up your fee, Ken


----------



## Hddnis

You figure a single jug saw costs in the ballpark of $300.00 for less work and that sounds really reasonable.



Mr. HE


----------



## Mastermind

Kenskip1 said:


> Actually this is most reasonable I was thinking something in the 1 thousand area.Randy, you had better hike up your fee, Ken



No Sir. 

Brian has been a good customer on more than one project. I've not been in any hurry, and he's ever complained nor pressured me. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## echoshawn

Didn't someone say running by the weekend? opcorn:


----------



## excess650

echoshawn said:


> Didn't someone say running by the weekend? opcorn:



What weekend of what year?


----------



## echoshawn

Sorry Randy, had to bump this up...
Some pie with my apology?


----------



## Naked Arborist

DERAILED! Cake, pie, bacon ,BS and beer


----------



## MechanicMatt

Randy, I bought my daughter a puppy for her 8th birthday today. My new saw money is GONE. Can YOU please put a smile on my face with a video of a ported twin cylinder bad @$$ saw!!! Please!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind

Sorry guys....we had to order a new "oil pipe" that goes from the manual oil pump......

Partstree says they are still available and one it in route.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Randy, here is the deal. I like your builds I really really do, $hit I like running the saws you've built even more. But If you don't get this saw back together soon..................................

How about next weekend????????????????


----------



## CST610EVL

*Cdi*

Hey Randy

How about lending me the CDI unit for a ..................... year or so hey .....................


----------



## Mastermind

MechanicMatt said:


> Randy, here is the deal. I like your builds I really really do, $hit I like running the saws you've built even more. But If you don't get this saw back together soon..................................
> 
> How about next weekend????????????????



We're trying.



CST610EVL said:


> Hey Randy
> 
> How about lending me the CDI unit for a ..................... year or so hey .....................



Sorry.


----------



## echoshawn

opcorn:
Impatiently waiting.....
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody

The world wasn't made over night, it only took him a week..... It's ok Randy it'll be well worth the wait. I bet you're more anxious than any of us. Seem's like everytime you think it's about done something little pops up.


----------



## Warped5

Ok .... I'm setting the over/under for the saw video at post #835 .....

I'm actually surprised that the t-shirt thread hasn't caught this one yet ...


----------



## Hddnis

Warped5 said:


> Ok .... I'm setting the over/under for the saw video at post #835 .....
> 
> I'm actually surprised that the t-shirt thread hasn't caught this one yet ...





This thread has more jugs than the t-shirt thread. :hmm3grin2orange:



Mr. HE


----------



## echoshawn

Warped5 said:


> Ok .... I'm setting the over/under for the saw video at post #835 .....
> 
> I'm actually surprised that the t-shirt thread hasn't caught this one yet ...



Depends how many times it gets derailed by pie, jugs, beer, etc...


----------



## DSS

Pie????


----------



## Mastermind

DSS said:


> Pie????



Huh????


----------



## echoshawn

Mastermind said:


> Huh????



Did your pie alarm go off?


----------



## Mastermind

echoshawn said:


> Did your pie alarm go off?



Yep.

Partstree shipped the oil line this morning.


----------



## sawbones

Mastermind said:


> Yep.
> 
> Partstree shipped the oil line this morning.




I ordered a few parts last month from them. Some of those orings to fit the fuel tank inlet and a couple collars for the pull rope that always wear through.

They sent the wrong collars first time and when I called they took special effort to track down the correct ones and quickly shipped them out.

Had a nice chat with a very nice lady there in Austin Texassss too. Asked her if she had run into Jesse James yet and we chuckled. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind

sawbones said:


> I ordered a few parts last month from them. Some of those orings to fit the fuel tank inlet and a couple collars for the pull rope that always wear through.
> 
> They sent the wrong collars first time and when I called they took special effort to track down the correct ones and quickly shipped them out.
> 
> Had a nice chat with a very nice lady there in Austin Texassss too. Asked her if she had run into Jesse James yet and we chuckled. :msp_thumbup:



They ain't bad at all to deal with. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Ralph in MN

*And I was thinking that*

this Mastermind guy was an illusionist or whatever those guys are that make things disappear, or maybe a t-shirt salesman.
I still do not see a saw.
If that is a self portrait, he is not only ugly but I think monkeys hug trees.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb

Ralph in MN said:


> this Mastermind guy was an illusionist or whatever those guys are that make things disappear, or maybe a t-shirt salesman.
> I still do not see a saw.
> If that is a self portrait, he is not only ugly but I think monkeys hug trees.:hmm3grin2orange:



Yep, he is one ugly chimp......


----------



## MechanicMatt

:msp_sleep: So no Video this weekend??? Maybe a mid week movie??


----------



## Mastermind

MechanicMatt said:


> :msp_sleep: So no Video this weekend??? Maybe a mid week movie??



I'm not sure........our bench is completely covered at the moment and the Echo is back in the corner. 

Brian, the owner of this saw is having some health issues. It would be a great thing if those that do could send up a prayer to the Great Creator for his health. Those that don't pray just keep him in your thoughts today.......


----------



## LowVolt

It does not matter how many cc's you got, single piston, dual piston, 36" to 52" bar, NOTHING beats the power of prayer!

Thoughts and prayers sent!


----------



## Mastermind

LowVolt said:


> It does not matter how many cc's you got, single piston, dual piston, 36" to 52" bar, *NOTHING beats the power of prayer*!
> 
> Thoughts and prayers sent!



That's exactly right........I've seen things happen through prayer that defies logic.


----------



## Patrick62

*Prayers sent*

Think, o God, of our friend who is ill, whom we now commend to Your compassionate regard.

Comfort him upon his sickbed, and ease his suffering. We beg for deliverance, and submit that no healing is too hard for the Lord, if it be His will.

We therefore pray that You bless our friend with Your loving care, renew his strength, and heal what ails him in Your loving name.

Thank You, Lord.

:angeln:


----------



## LowVolt

patrick62 said:


> think, o god, of our friend who is ill, whom we now commend to your compassionate regard.
> 
> Comfort him upon his sickbed, and ease his suffering. We beg for deliverance, and submit that no healing is too hard for the lord, if it be his will.
> 
> We therefore pray that you bless our friend with your loving care, renew his strength, and heal what ails him in your loving name.
> 
> Thank you, lord.
> 
> :angeln:



amen!


----------



## DSS

Bump. 

Get any on ya?


----------



## Mastermind

DSS said:


> Bump.
> 
> Get any on ya?



Sup? 

Snow much in Greenland so far this year and stuff?


----------



## DSS

Mastermind said:


> Sup?
> 
> 
> 
> Snow much in Greenland so far this year and stuff?




Its up to the gutters on the igloo but its startin to melt. Be all gone by august.


----------



## Mastermind

DSS said:


> Its up to the gutters on the igloo but its startin to melt. Be all gone by august.



Sure........I can believe that. :msp_wink:


----------



## DSS

Mastermind said:


> Sure........I can believe that. :msp_wink:




After all we've been through, would I lie to you?


----------



## Mastermind

DSS said:


> After all we've been through, would I lie to you?



You lost me at gutters. :msp_mad:


----------



## Rudolf73

Mastermind said:


> You lost me at gutters. :msp_mad:



Must be a pretty fancy igloo with gutters on it...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Rudolf73 said:


> Must be a pretty fancy igloo with gutters on it...



Yup, double wide too, I heard.


----------



## bucknfeller




----------



## Yukon Stihl

bucknfeller said:


>



Every igloo needs a little ##### to keep you warm:yoyo:


Humm censorship is alive and well how about ....
Every igloo needs a little PU55Y to keep you warm


----------



## Mastermind

The Echo lives again.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Come on.. you know the rules.. Pictures and Video or it didn't happen! 


Congrats on saving one that most would have given up on!


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> The Echo lives again.



What he said. VVV



Jimmy in NC said:


> Come on.. you know the rules.. Pictures and Video or it didn't happen!
> 
> 
> Congrats on saving one that most would have given up on!



Somehow I doubt we'll see much in the way of pics/vids until another 10 pages of BS'ing take place.opcorn:


----------



## bucknfeller

Yukon Stihl said:


> Every igloo needs a little ##### to keep you warm:yoyo:
> 
> 
> Humm censorship is alive and well how about ....
> Every igloo needs a little PU55Y to keep you warm



That may be true, but that's not what I was getting at....

















P.S. DSS is a cat


----------



## DSS

Mastermind said:


> The Echo lives again.



Already??:msp_tongue:


----------



## Chris-PA

Eccentric said:


> What he said. VVV
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I doubt we'll see much in the way of pics/vids until another 10 pages of BS'ing take place.opcorn:


Every now and then I tune into this thread just to make sure there's nothing in it about chainsaws.


----------



## DSS

bucknfeller said:


> That may be true, but that's not what I was getting at....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. DSS is a cat



Allegedly. 










P.S. Bucknfeller is our token drunken hillbilly.


----------



## Eccentric

VROOM...........VROOM...........VROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There's your video.


The funniest thing is that searching for Echo CST-610EVL images on google brings up many pics of biscuits, bacon, and pie (in addition to the chainsaw pics) because of the postings in *this* thread.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Eccentric said:


> VROOM...........VROOM...........VROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There's your video.



My day is now complete!


----------



## 8433jeff

DSS said:


> Its up to the gutters on the igloo but its startin to melt. Be all gone by august.



It starts snowing in mid July.



bucknfeller said:


>



I see Vandelay is helping cjcocn pour the slab for the new pool hall.


----------



## LowVolt

Mastermind said:


> The Echo lives again.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mastermind said:


> The Echo lives again.



That was quick!:cool2:


----------



## Mastermind

I was gonna post a video.......but the mother####ing camera won't be recognized by this computer......some days a feller just can't win. :angry2:


----------



## Trx250r180

Mastermind said:


> I was gonna post a video.......but the mother####ing camera won't be recognized by this computer......some days a feller just can't win. :angry2:



you have a smart fone ? i figured out mine makes movies and uploads right to u-tube without using the pc


that must be the pc Young built huh


----------



## nmurph

So, since this is just a fantasy girl, why don't you just tease us with a few of the details of how her motor purrs??


----------



## Mastermind

trx250r180 said:


> you have a smart fone ? i fugured out mine makes movies and uploads right to u-tube without using the pc



I don't even have a cell phone......



nmurph said:


> So, since this is just a fantasy girl, why don't you just tease us with a few of the details of how her motor purrs??



Oh it sounds great. Much better than before.


----------



## nmurph

I don't give a rat's patoot about how it sounds, I just want to know how it cuts compared to when it arrived at the Mastermind Extended Stay Saw Shop!


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> I was gonna post a video.......but the mother####ing camera won't be recognized by this computer......some days a feller just can't win. :angry2:



It's the token Asian's fault.......jus sayin..........

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bucknfeller

Mastermind said:


> I don't even have a cell phone......





That's some backwoods chit right there man :msp_biggrin:


----------



## DSS

nmurph said:


> I don't give a rat's patoot about how it sounds, I just want to know how it cuts compared to when it arrived at the Mastermind Extended Stay Saw Shop!




And stuff


----------



## watsonr

we need to see the jugs!


----------



## fatboymoe

Randy, I think the natives are getting restless !


----------



## Mastermind

fatboymoe said:


> Randy, I think the natives are getting restless !



They'll be alright Brian.

I've not got anything to cut here anyway. 



The larger concern in my mind is; how are you my friend?


----------



## rms61moparman

DSS said:


> Allegedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Bucknfeller is our token drunken hillbilly.






Damn!!!
I was considering running for that office myself!


Mike


----------



## fatboymoe

Randy, I got out of the hospital a few days ago. Between the antibiotics and the blood thinners they think they have the blood clots in my lungs and legs under control. Throw in having to pass a kidney stone during this I feel a lot better. Thanks for all the prayers everyone. Somehow, I think it worked ! I don't feel like dancing just yet, but much better than a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## excess650

watsonr said:


> we need to see the jugs!



Speakin' of jugs, I'll have a couple of 'em filled with fresh apple pie later tonight. What's this drunken hillbilly talk? That's a redundancy just like dumb blonde.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

Check out Jon and that fireball........it's burning the hell out of his mouth!!!! 

Still needs a little tweaking but......

[video=youtube;80tmTLb6ZfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80tmTLb6ZfE&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## glock37

Great Job Randy 

Whats the Next Project thats goes on for a half yr ?


----------



## Mastermind

glock37 said:


> Great Job Randy
> 
> Whats the Next Project thats goes on for a half yr ?



Good question Mike......


----------



## Majorpayne

Mastermind said:


> Good question Mike......



Didn't you have 2 Echo twins?


----------



## Mastermind

Majorpayne said:


> Didn't you have 2 Echo twins?



:bang:

I do.


----------



## excess650

glock37 said:


> Great Job Randy
> 
> Whats the Next Project thats goes on for a half yr ?




awwww give 'em a break. Who could blame him for wantin' to play with a _pair_ of jugs for a while? 

I wanna see this thing cut wood!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

excess650 said:


> awwww give 'em a break. Who could blame him for wantin' to play with a _pair_ of jugs for a while?



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sprintcar

I gots to get a job like that. Stand around reving a saw for 45 or so seconds.

Must pay well. Lots of red hots.

Good job Jon, even if he was yelling at ya, we can't hear him over the saw.


----------



## excess650

Majorpayne said:


> Didn't you have 2 Echo twins?




TWINS? :msp_w00t:


----------



## nmurph

Mastermind said:


> Check out Jon and that fireball........it's burning the hell out of his mouth!!!!
> 
> Still needs a little tweaking but......
> 
> [video=youtube;80tmTLb6ZfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80tmTLb6ZfE&feature=youtu.be[/video]




Man, that things sure is eight strokin'!!


----------



## Mastermind

nmurph said:


> Man, that things sure is eight strokin'!!



LMAO Neal.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

nmurph said:


> man, that things sure is eight strokin'!!




nice!


----------



## Mac 6-10

I waited 885 posts to say YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind

Mac 6-10 said:


> I waited 885 posts to say YAY YAY YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There's snow on the ground here.....and this shop is nicely heated.......I may not be making any videos for a day or two.

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff

Mastermind said:


> There's snow on the ground here.....and this shop is nicely heated.......I may not be making any videos for a day or two.
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



So that red fanny on the monkey really* is* made of licorice, you candy ass.


----------



## Mastermind

8433jeff said:


> So that red fanny on the monkey really* is* made of licorice, you candy ass.





"I have a potty mouth"

Bacon.


----------



## Hddnis

Mastermind said:


> Check out Jon and that fireball........it's burning the hell out of his mouth!!!!
> 
> Still needs a little tweaking but......
> 
> [video=youtube;80tmTLb6ZfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80tmTLb6ZfE&feature=youtu.be[/video]




So, after watching this video youtube suggested I would want to see this one where a guy pushes his girlfriend off a cliff. :msp_ohmy:


Boyfriend pushes Girlfriend off cliff - Insane Rope Swing - YouTube


I was trying to figure out how this could be applied to getting monkeys to work on saws faster, butt nothing comes to mind, yet.:hmm3grin2orange:



Mr. HE


----------



## Mastermind

Hddnis said:


> So, after watching this video youtube suggested I would want to see this one where a guy pushes his girlfriend off a cliff. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> Boyfriend pushes Girlfriend off cliff - Insane Rope Swing - YouTube
> 
> 
> I was trying to figure out how this could be applied to getting monkeys to work on saws faster, butt nothing comes to mind, yet.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



Yeah I watched a few of that dudes vids......crazy bastards huh?


----------



## Hddnis

Mastermind said:


> Yeah I watched a few of that dudes vids......crazy bastards huh?





I suggest we keep chainsaws a secret from them. 



Mr. HE


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

That saw is sounding really good. Much healthier than before. Would be neat to see it in wood.


----------



## 8433jeff

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> That saw is sounding really good. Much healthier than before. Would be neat to see it in wood.



Yes, it wood be neato, indeed. Todays video has been delayed for yet another reason. We wait until tomorrow.

But then thats it. If it don't cut tomorrow, it never will on my computer screen.


----------



## Mastermind

8433jeff said:


> Yes, it wood be neato, indeed. Todays video has been delayed for yet another reason. We wait until tomorrow.
> 
> But then thats it. If it don't cut tomorrow, it never will on my computer screen.





Don't be a whiner. I'm a very busy guy ya know. :cool2:


----------



## thomas1

Mastermind said:


> Don't be a whiner. I'm a very busy guy ya know. :cool2:



I think that saw would be much better with about 500 more rpm. In the middle of the video it looked like it was a little slow, have you tried switching to a 9 pin rim? I set up a minimac that way and it was slow, so that's how I test everything now.


----------



## LowVolt




----------



## Mastermind

thomas1 said:


> I think that saw would be much better with about 500 more rpm. In the middle of the video it looked like it was a little slow, have you tried switching to a 9 pin rim? I set up a minimac that way and it was slow, so that's how I test everything now.



No comment. :msp_thumbup:



LowVolt said:


>



That's the spirit.


----------



## Mastermind

Here's the first video we did on the Echo after getting it going. Check out how smooth it is at idle. 

[video=youtube;ojmEu17nvME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojmEu17nvME&feature=youtu.be[/video]

This computer wouldn't open the camera....but I found a way to read it as though it as a disc drive.....


----------



## Mac 6-10

Wow its like you have it sitting on a rubber mat or something. Very nice!


----------



## Mastermind

Mac 6-10 said:


> Wow its like you have it sitting on a rubber mat or something. Very nice!



It really is amazing how smooth it idles.


----------



## excess650

Mastermind said:


> It really is amazing how smooth it idles.



Wow, FANTASTIC, it idles! (but it isn't worth a d*** if it won't cut!)




just sayin'.....and stuff.....bacon/pie... 


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

excess650 said:


> Wow, FANTASTIC, it idles! (but it isn't worth a d*** if it won't cut!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin'.....and stuff.....bacon/pie...
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I got yer bacon pie right here Jocko.


----------



## Trx250r180

it melts the snow pretty good


----------



## excess650

trx250r180 said:


> it melts the snow pretty good



:hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406

I hear that saw cures cancer. . . But then gives you herpes. :msp_ohmy:


Bacon.


----------



## 7sleeper

Metals406 said:


> I hear that saw cures cancer. . . *But then gives you herpes*. :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> Bacon.



Always depends where.... :hmm3grin2orange:

7


----------



## Naked Arborist

Mastermind said:


> I got yer bacon pie right here Jocko.



Maybe I can't type, read or spell but stihl LMBO


----------



## CST610EVL

*Mission nearly Impossible - ECHO CST-610 EVL CDI unit*

Hoping to offer a repair option for the CDI unit for these 610 saws in a couple of months time. 

Work is underway, posted here because well its a 610 thread and maybe a 610 owners needing a CDI might find it here


----------



## MechanicMatt

So Randy, tomorrow Im going to be cutting a couple mason dump loads of wood over at my buddies farm. When I get home Im expecting to watch a video of the evil twin cutting wood while I enjoy a Ice Cold Coors Light. Sound like a plan???


----------



## Mastermind

MechanicMatt said:


> So Randy, tomorrow Im going to be cutting a couple mason dump loads of wood over at my buddies farm. When I get home Im expecting to watch a video of the evil twin cutting wood while I enjoy a Ice Cold Coors Light. Sound like a plan???



I'll probably not get to do any cutting until Monday at best.


----------



## Eccentric

mastermind said:


> i'll probably not get to do any cutting until monday at best.



*dislike*


----------



## Mastermind

Eccentric said:


> *dislike*



Sorry big guy. I'll take a saw with me tomorrow and try to grab a chunk for a video. We're getting in the lodge in the afternoon.


----------



## Naked Arborist

Sounds good, CAD says I need one to


----------



## russhd1997

61 pages and all we've seen is a  start it, rev it, shut it off, repeat type video. WTF is up with that? :msp_mad:

The saw sounds sweet by the way. There has to be at least a 40% gain there. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind

russhd1997 said:


> 61 pages and all we've seen is a  start it, rev it, shut it off, repeat type video. WTF is up with that? :msp_mad:
> 
> The saw sounds sweet by the way. There has to be at least a 40% gain there. :msp_thumbup:



Now you've injured muh heart........muh left ventrickle to be more spitstific. :angry2:


----------



## fatboymoe

Mastermind said:


> Now you've injured muh heart........muh left ventrickle to be more spitstific. :angry2:



Sticks and stones may break my bones but the sound of a ported Echo twin is PRICELESS !!!!


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> Now you've injured muh heart........muh left ventrickle to be more spitstific. :angry2:



Is it the heart or a thumpin gizzard?


----------



## cpr

Sup wit dat snow? 300 miles SOUTH of here? Bummer, dude :msp_thumbdn:.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mastermind said:


> I'll probably not get to do any cutting until Monday at best.



I don't think so, Sarah's saw is supposed to arrive at your place monday so you will be busy.:biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind

fatboymoe said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones but the sound of a ported Echo twin is PRICELESS !!!!



You got that right Brian. We started it yesterday for a friend that came by......it sounds so good.....better each time I think. 



andydodgegeek said:


> I don't think so, Sarah's saw is supposed to arrive at your place monday so you will be busy.:biggrin:



Go ahead Andy.....pile it on. :msp_mad:

These guys don't need any help ya know.


----------



## ozflea

Now its running you need the t-shirt as well of cause i have a 610 twin to justify the shirt 







McBob.


----------



## Mastermind

We have videos.........Echo CS610EVL VS Husqvarna 262XP The wood is an oak stump Jon and I cut off and hauled home yesterday. The bar is a 24" Windsor Speed Tip wearing full comp square ground chain. 

The videos are uploading now........


----------



## barneyrb

Mastermind said:


> We have videos.........Echo CS610EVL VS Husqvarna 262XP The wood is an oak stump Jon and I cut off and hauled home yesterday. The bar is a 24" Windsor Speed Tip wearing full comp square ground chain.
> 
> The videos are uploading now........



Are you still on those two tin cans and string you call internet service????????


----------



## Eccentric

barneyrb said:


> Are you still on those two tin cans and string you call internet service????????



That's some "high speed interwebs" in Tn........:jester:


----------



## Mastermind

The Echo tuned to 11,000 

[video=youtube;eRho21k5k_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRho21k5k_k&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Mastermind

I got 48:28


----------



## rburg

Is that the 66 Ford in the background?


----------



## Mastermind

Husqvarna 262XP with a muffler mod....same B&C.

[video=youtube;C5pvNKm0vjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5pvNKm0vjo&feature=youtu.be[/video]

I got 50:91


----------



## Mastermind

rburg said:


> Is that the 66 Ford in the background?



It is. I've had that car over 20 years.....


----------



## Mastermind

MS441 I just finished for reality check....... :msp_biggrin:

[video=youtube;Yw3QDwP5sw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw3QDwP5sw4&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## excess650

It appears that both of those 60cc saws are out of their element trying to pull 24" through hardwood.:help: The Echo has a great sound and doesn't drop nearly as many rpm as the vaunted 262xp. Thanks, but no thanks, I'll keep my old 272xp.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## DSS

So the Echo beat a 262 and the Stihl couldn't pull a long enough bar to make it all the way through the log. 

This makes me giggle. Good job brody


----------



## CST610EVL

*Cutting vids*

There's no denying that Stihl is a little weapon - very impressed

The ECHO, maybe fractionally ahead of the Husky

The Husky, I expected a lot more of it - disappointed.

Thats my personal opinion for my own consumption thanks :msp_razz:


----------



## 7sleeper

Very nice to see the videos! The reality check didn't quite work out because the trunk wasn't cut through :msp_tongue: 

Waiting for some more videos. 

I was wondering do you feel the smoothness of the twin also in the cut compared to the old and new iron?

7


----------



## thomas1

Couldn't find any rotten pine?


----------



## Jacob J.

thomas1 said:


> Couldn't find any rotten pine?



Jon burned all that and the Balsa up getting the still going.


----------



## Mastermind

So.....should I do a Echo Twin VS 359 VS 562XP in 18" stuff?


----------



## 8433jeff

Mastermind said:


> So.....should I do a Echo Twin VS 359 VS 562XP in 18" stuff?



See? We told you it was fun to run saws...


----------



## brokenbudget

Mastermind said:


> So.....should I do a Echo Twin VS 359 VS 562XP in 18" stuff?



what a stupid question


----------



## Jacob J.

I'd rather see LaToya Jackson vs. Britney Spears- grudge match...


----------



## 7sleeper

Mastermind said:


> So.....should I do a Echo Twin VS 359 VS 562XP in 18" stuff?



What are you waiting for...... :msp_thumbup:

7


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> So.....should I do a Echo Twin VS 359 VS 562XP in 18" stuff?





8433jeff said:


> See? We told you it was fun to run saws...





brokenbudget said:


> what a stupid question



In other words.....................YES!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 8433jeff

Jacob J. said:


> I'd rather see LaToya Jackson vs. Britney Spears- grudge match...



Ignored. Maybe Ms. Fishel against Britney, pillow fight, bubbles, the usual...


----------



## 8433jeff

It is all about twin jugs in this thread...


----------



## bryanr2

Mastermind said:


> So.....should I do a Echo Twin VS 359 VS 562XP in 18" stuff?



:computer::monkey::msp_w00t:

Translation: browsing the thread, pondered the suggestion, excited, "You the Man!


----------



## Mastermind

Fueled up the 359 and.......it won't run. 


It's having carb or fuel delivery issues......

I'll fix that though. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## almondgt

Muffler modded Husqvarna 262xp ...................cost peanuts.....performance excellent though I am partial to this saw
Echo 610 evl Woods ported..............................cost Macadamia nuts and then some.....2 cylinder performance :yawn:
Maxim cover...................................................cost PRICELESS........performance excellent........

Enjoyed the comparison but to be fair the saw chain should have been sharpened for both saws for both cuts.


----------



## excess650

Mastermind said:


> Fueled up the 359 and.......it won't run.
> 
> 
> It's having carb or fuel delivery issues......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you happen to know where to find a decent small engine mechanic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_ohmy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mastermind

almondgt said:


> Muffler modded Husqvarna 262xp ...................cost peanuts.....performance excellent though I am partial to this saw
> Echo 610 evl Woods ported..............................cost Macadamia nuts and then some.....2 cylinder performance :yawn:
> Maxim cover...................................................cost PRICELESS........performance excellent........
> 
> Enjoyed the comparison but to be fair the saw chain should have been sharpened for both saws for both cuts.



The chain was fresh off the Simington. That wood was a bit much for a 60cc saw.......


----------



## echoshawn

Mastermind said:


> The chain was fresh off the Simington. That wood was a bit much for a 60cc saw.......



Maybe a bit much, but it gnawed its way thru without missing a beat! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mastermind

echoshawn said:


> Maybe a bit much, but it gnawed its way thru without missing a beat! :greenchainsaw:



The numbers I use are geared toward pulling power.......I'm real happy with it. I have a stock 610 here too ya know.


----------



## echoshawn

Mastermind said:


> The numbers I use are geared toward pulling power.......I'm real happy with it. I have a stock 610 here too ya know.



I hear a stock vs ported video calling :hmm3grin2orange:
Maybe a 20" this time though.. lol


----------



## Mastermind

echoshawn said:


> I hear a stock vs ported video calling :hmm3grin2orange:
> Maybe a 20" this time though.. lol



We're dropping a huge old white oak one day this week. I'll have plenty of wood to choose from then. 

BTW Jon wanted to mount a 28".......


----------



## Trx250r180

Mastermind said:


> The chain was fresh off the Simington. That wood was a bit much for a 60cc saw.......



How you like your new toy ?


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> The numbers I use are geared toward pulling power.......I'm real happy with it. I have a stock 610 here too ya know.



So why didn't you mount that same B/C on JP's twin and video it while you were at it? Sheesh.....


----------



## Mastermind

trx250r180 said:


> How you like your new toy ?



Love it



Eccentric said:


> So why didn't you mount that same B/C on JP's twin and video it while you were at it? Sheesh.....



I forgot about having it until I was talking to Jer on the phone. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Eccentric

Mastermind said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about having it until I was talking to Jer on the phone. :msp_mellow:


----------



## Mastermind

I should be insulted........right?


----------



## Mastermind

Well I ain't


----------



## almondgt

Mastermind said:


> The chain was fresh off the Simington. That wood was a bit much for a 60cc saw.......



Can't blame the displacement on either saw..............better check to make sure the Simington is up to snuff:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind

almondgt said:


> Can't blame the displacement on either saw..............better check to make sure the Simington is up to snuff:hmm3grin2orange:



I'll check it out.


----------



## Patrick62

*it only took forever*

It runs. It sounds way cool :msp_w00t:

Granted that a large oak is a heck of a test on a 60cc saw no matter how many pistons it has, I think I could have beat that with the old 041 :hmm3grin2orange:

Let the echo take it's rightful place as being really neet and unique!


----------



## sawfun9

I can say that the 610 I had would cut even with the Poulan 3700 I had. both saws used 18" bars and the same chain. I thought the 3700 being a single would have more torque but that was not the case. At 61cc's of 80's vintage I thought it was a fair fight. No clear winner. The 610 was way heavier but it also ran way smoother and sounded cool. and the 610 always stared much easier than the 3700, and was better built. But then it was 3X the price also.


----------



## PainAndMurphy

*careful!! *



Eccentric said:


> Gotta shoot a vid of them idling and running side by side. Maybe get Jon to run one while you run the other (cutting the same log). That'd be sweet.:cool2:




If you run them like that - it might sound like a micro classic VW Bug!! LLLLLLOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL............ :tongue2:


----------



## Mastermind

We took the Echo Twin to the Central VA GTG and ran the snot outta that thing. It's a fine runner with plenty of torque now.


----------



## fatboymoe

Randy, I am so happy how everything turned out. Keep that saw as long as you want and show it off. Great job my friend.


----------



## Mastermind

fatboymoe said:


> Randy, I am so happy how everything turned out. Keep that saw as long as you want and show it off. Great job my friend.



I've got Ambull's stock 610 here as well. I want to make a stock VS ported video then I'll send her on home. 

We've gotten so busy over the last few months that finding the time for videos and the like is rare. I appreciate you and the patience that you've had through this process.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> We took the Echo Twin to the Central VA GTG and ran the snot outta that thing. It's a fine runner with plenty of torque now.



That's a fine saw. A real treat to run with plenty of power. So smooth it is scary. Starts well, idles well.. everything a saw should do. Thanks for letting me run it.


----------



## Ambull

Mastermind said:


> I've got Ambull's stock 610 here as well. I want to make a stock VS ported video then I'll send her on home.
> 
> We've gotten so busy over the last few months that finding the time for videos and the like is rare. I appreciate you and the patience that you've had through this process.



Can't wait to see my 610 get its butt kicked in a vid.....


----------



## CST610EVL

*Cst 610 evl*

I have my CDI away being repaired at present - will get a first start video up sometime soon hopefully

Maybe the the jugs can be sent to Mastermind for some TLC


----------



## glock37

Randy loves to fondle jugs , rarely does he gets a chance to do 2 at once !


----------



## CST610EVL

*Jugs*



glock37 said:


> Randy loves to fondle jugs , rarely does he gets a chance to do 2 at once !



Australian jugs too hahaha


----------



## Mastermind

With 20 saws sitting here to port........videos ain't top on my list right now. :msp_sad:

I'll try to get to it soon.........but Brian isn't in any hurry to get his saw home. And I'm liking the idea of having it at GTGs. :msp_smile:

I'd figure things would slow down when I started telling everyone I was over a month out but that's not been the case.


----------



## REJ2

Mastermind said:


> With 20 saws sitting here to port........videos ain't top on my list right now. :msp_sad:
> 
> I'll try to get to it soon.........but Brian isn't in any hurry to get his saw home. And I'm liking the idea of having it at GTGs. :msp_smile:
> 
> I'd figure things would slow down when I started telling everyone I was over a month out but that's not been the case.



Id would call that a deserving feather in your cap, a real testament to your skills and personality.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## DSS

REJ2 said:


> Id would call that a proud feather in your cap, a real testament to your skills and personality.:msp_thumbsup:




It aint his personality


----------



## Mastermind

DSS said:


> It aint his personality



Ima havta say *"I have a potty mouth"*.....and when I say *"I have a potty mouth"* what I really mean to say is *Go Fap* in *Yugoslavia*.......and stay there #####.

Have a great day. :msp_smile:


----------



## DSS

Mastermind said:


> Ima havta say *"I have a potty mouth"*.....and when I say *"I have a potty mouth"* what I really mean to say is *Go Fap* in *Yugoslavia*.......and stay there #####.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day. :msp_smile:




I rescind my comment. He's actually quite pleasant today.


----------



## Mastermind

DSS said:


> I rescind my comment. He's actually quite pleasant today.



Repped.


----------



## DSS

Mastermind said:


> Repped.






Reported


----------



## Jimmy in NC

DSS said:


> I rescind my comment. He's actually quite pleasant today.



He must have just found that extra piece of pie that Jon had hid in the back of the fridge!


----------



## Jimmy in NC

In all honesty, people should run that twin if you can drag it around with you to some GTG's. It runs real good but the power isn't awe inspiring. The thing that is different is the smoothness of the running and the feel when you pull the recoil. I was so over whelmed at the VA GTG that I didn't think to run a stock twin to compare to; but I should have for comparison. All of that said, with some of the new chain you have it wearing... it's pretty dang quick as a cookie cutter.


----------



## Jimmy in NC

Mastermind said:


> With 20 saws sitting here to port........videos ain't top on my list right now. :msp_sad:
> 
> I'll try to get to it soon.........but Brian isn't in any hurry to get his saw home. And I'm liking the idea of having it at GTGs. :msp_smile:
> 
> I'd figure things would slow down when I started telling everyone I was over a month out but that's not been the case.



I'll help you out as I wanted to send you another saw but she who must be obeyed said nothing else (that she knows about) until her kitchen floor is finished. As I enjoy my whole collection and don't want to half it right now.. I'll do the floor! 

Grind away and quit yakin' on the intranetz and stuff!


----------



## bryanr2

Mastermind said:


> With 20 saws sitting here to port........videos ain't top on my list right now. :msp_sad:
> 
> I'll try to get to it soon.........but Brian isn't in any hurry to get his saw home. And I'm liking the idea of having it at GTGs. :msp_smile:
> 
> *I'd figure things would slow down when I started telling everyone I was over a month out but that's not been the case.*




The result is worth the wait.:msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180

pie dont work unless you let it [video=youtube;lz1AnLn6f04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz1AnLn6f04[/video]


----------



## CST610EVL

*Echo cst-610 evl - #2*

I finally have a running 610, had to buy another one, just picked it up from Ebay in the USA, it arrived today here in Australia.

Removed from box, tipped out last droplets of USA fuel, added some AUS 98 blended at 40:1 with a synthetic - how many pulls to make this go I wonder. I gave a half hearted compression check pull, was amazed how strong the compression was!!

Anyhow, pulled out the choke and get down to the job, one pull - nothing, 2nd pull and straight into life like it was started 30mins before. Absolutely amazed, goes really nicely.

Now to decided what to do with the 2 610s, the first one is cosmetically better in every way, motor is seems very good too, but the 2nd one is the goer, very tempted to swap CDI into the first unit and call that one my saw.

Will give it some thought in the future

But for now, 2cyls banging away sweet, a little retune on the L and H screws for the local climate - elevation and temp and all good


----------



## Bitburger

Mastermind said:


> So after a slight delay and another set of case gaskets........
> 
> New OEM seals. We used new Nachi bearings too.



Hi, congrats to that running twin. I have got three questions, would be glad if someone could help:
Maybe I missed it, could someone please tell me how the scored engine parts were replaced?
Did you got a 2nd saw for parts, or did you modified other types of pistons so that they would fit, and it was possible to rescue the cylinders?

And why do the rods in those pictures above look like copper grease? Did you aplied any for some reason?

best Chris


----------



## Mastermind

Bitburger said:


> Hi, congrats to that running twin. I have got three questions, would be glad if someone could help:
> Maybe I missed it, could someone please tell me how the scored engine parts were replaced?
> Did you got a 2nd saw for parts, or did you modified other types of pistons so that they would fit, and it was possible to rescue the cylinders?
> 
> And why do the rods in those pictures above look like copper grease? Did you aplied any for some reason?
> 
> best Chris



New OEM pistons were installed......and the jugs cleaned up. 

That strange color is just the way the parts were after tank cleaning.....


----------



## Duwem

@Mastermind Worksaws 

Did you ever do a stock 610 VS MM 610 comparison?


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

Saw an Echo CS-610EVL being run at the PNW GTG. It runs vibration-free and smooth because the opposing pistons in a Boxer Engine cancel each other out.


----------



## Mastermind Worksaws

Duwem said:


> @Mastermind Worksaws
> 
> Did you ever do a stock 610 VS MM 610 comparison?



Nope


----------

